# Gorgeous Guitar Land



## Scar Symmetry

As requested by Patrick Hufschmid himself, here is gorgeous guitar land.

Please post the most gorgeous guitars known to man, I'm talking quilts and colours here people.

I'll start us off:







Beautiful guitars - GO!


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve's guitar


----------



## Piledriver




----------



## ZeroSignal

Mine!


----------



## Cadavuh

...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This thread is what leads to GAS.


----------



## Cadavuh

I still honestly dont know what this GAS acronym stands for. Someone care to educate?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Cadavuh said:


> I still honestly dont know what this GAS acronym stands for. Someone care to educate?



Gear Acquisition Syndrome... Thee Greate Leveller.


----------



## hufschmid

There is also FAS and BAS with a little modification 

Forum addiction symdrom 

Building addictive symdrom 

I get both symdroms when I read threads in here 

 thanks Cadavuh for the pic


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ As we get gas from your guitars


----------



## Breakdown

Piledriver said:


>


that quilt is AMAZING


----------



## hufschmid

Oni Guitars!

Brilliant design and gorgeous work


----------



## liamh

hufschmid said:


> Oni Guitars!
> 
> Brilliant design and gorgeous work


That top is stunning


----------



## Esp Griffyn

The way the control layout on the Oni follows the contour of the body is awesome


----------



## Scar Symmetry

more guitars less talk!


----------



## Swippity Swappity

hufschmid said:


> Oni Guitars!
> 
> Brilliant design and gorgeous work



I concur.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

http://www.ranguitars.com/gallery.php

Rans gallery has tons of pron.


----------



## AdamRogo

I want that Koa and maple 7.

Here are a couple gorgeous BFR's, Koa and Maple of course.


----------



## Yoshi

AdamRogo said:


> I want that Koa and maple 7.
> 
> Here are a couple gorgeous BFR's, Koa and Maple of course.



I said it before but I should update. You have the best BFR s I have ever seen.


----------



## Cadavuh

AdamRogo said:


> I want that Koa and maple 7.
> 
> Here are a couple gorgeous BFR's, Koa and Maple of course.




 Those are the schweetest JPs ive seen! Wow


----------



## Thin_Ice_77




----------



## Cadavuh




----------



## TomAwesome

I always love those turquoise JPs.


----------



## ledzep4eva

Please don't quote pictures, people. It's REALLY annoying and ruins the thread when you get the same guitar four fucking times on the same page!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^???


----------



## Daemoniac

Thatll do for now. Theres around 20 or so more i cant be fucked finding yet...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Thin_Ice_77 said:


>



here is my main guitar, jealous? 








Cadavuh said:


>



good call


----------



## Daemoniac

If the 1077XL was a hardtail, itd be up there for me too. Trems arent for me.


----------



## Wi77iam

ledzep4eva said:


> Please don't quote pictures, people. It's REALLY annoying and ruins the thread when you get the same guitar four fucking times on the same page!!


----------



## liamh

This finish is true:


----------



## hufschmid

Demoniac said:


> Thatll do for now. Theres around 20 or so more i cant be fucked finding yet...


----------



## noodleplugerine

Scar Symmetry said:


> here is my main guitar, jealous?



Prefer the quilt on mine!


----------



## Mattayus

I just missed this on eBay. I didn't bid because I thought it was gonna go stupidly high, but it didn't


----------



## Andrew_B

oooo!

i have "some" pics of sweet guitars lol

iv always had a thing for this one pat did





















carve top V anyone?



















































that'll do


----------



## hufschmid

Andrew_B said:


> oooo!
> 
> i have "some" pics of sweet guitars lol
> 
> iv always had a thing for this one pat did





That was the guitar I built for Christian Olde Wolbers (Fear Factory) as a gift....

Mister Wolbers never took any pictures for me and disapeared in the nature with the Guitar 

The guitar was built to his specs.... Even the pickups.... Dont we live in a great world?


----------



## PnKnG




----------



## Scar Symmetry

noodleplugerine said:


> Prefer the quilt on mine!



then we will have to agree to disagree my friend 

the guitars that Andy posted are smokin'


----------



## Daemon




----------



## BigPhi84

They could have at least straightened out the tuner buttons and locking nut pads for this pic. LOL. Sexy top on this one, BTW.


----------



## Andrew_B

hufschmid said:


> That was the guitar I built for Christian Olde Wolbers (Fear Factory) as a gift....
> 
> Mister Wolbers never took any pictures for me and disapeared in the nature with the Guitar
> 
> The guitar was built to his specs.... Even the pickups.... Dont we live in a great world?



well isnt he just an ungrateful son of a B  i want it lol.




Scar Symmetry said:


> the guitars that Andy posted are smokin'


 
now im known as andy am i? lol
great 

any problem with posting half finished guitars/basses?
i have a couple of builds going at the moment that i may post if i feel like it


----------



## hufschmid

Andrew_B said:


> well isnt he just an ungrateful son of a B  i want it lol.



I would say a little guy with no balls who can receive many free guitars by giving a simple phone call to a brand....

And he is so tough that he even fears to take a picture with a guitar he received as a gift from somebody who has been respecting him for many years simply because he fears to get sued by Jackson for not respecting the fact that he can only play on those guitars and only take pics with those guitars lol

Interesting thing is that he promissed me many pictures and a video over countless e-mails we exchanged over a period of about 5 monthes...........


----------



## Andrew_B

well thats just lame....
good example of why not to trust people though lol

i promise to take pictures if you make me a custom 
lol


----------



## hufschmid

Andrew_B said:


> well thats just lame....
> good example of why not to trust people though lol
> 
> i promise to take pictures if you make me a custom
> lol



Its not funny because i lost a lots of money and hours of building work simply because i believed his e-mails....

I wish people to read this so that if they are thincking collaborating with that guy, then at least they know what to not do or to take precautions to prevent this....


----------



## Andrew_B

yea sorry man i was just messing around,
i know what you mean.....

all you can do is warn people,
its up to them whether they take your advice or not


----------



## hufschmid

Andrew_B said:


> yea sorry man i was just messing around,
> i know what you mean.....
> 
> all you can do is warn people,
> its up to them whether they take your advice or not



anyway its the past and i have learned by my mistakes and now i know what to not do anymore to prevent this crap.....


----------



## Andrew_B

dont trust anyone until they pay the deposit 

back on topic though.....

i always liked this one too


----------



## bhuba135

+1 to every Hufschmid posted in this thread!


They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Konfyouzd

wow... this thread made my nipples hard... 






give me one of these immediately






been obsessed with these for years.


----------



## Cadavuh

OrsusMetals modded 7321


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cadavuh said:


> OrsusMetals modded 7321



goddamn that's sexy... looks like i need another project guitar.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Cadavuh said:


> OrsusMetals modded 7321



yeah I've seen that, probably the only 7321 I'd ever seriously consider playing


----------



## Yoshi

PnKnG said:


>



Nice, just a question...

Do you like Porcupine Tree?


----------



## Nick1

These are hot!!!!!
View attachment 10662


View attachment 10665


View attachment 10661


View attachment 10663


View attachment 10664


----------



## drmosh




----------



## PnKnG

Yoshi said:


> Nice, just a question...
> 
> Do you like Porcupine Tree?



No idea who the are. Only uploaded the pic because of the 2 beautiful guitars.


----------



## dpm

hufschmid said:


> That was the guitar I built for Christian Olde Wolbers (Fear Factory) as a gift....
> 
> Mister Wolbers never took any pictures for me and disapeared in the nature with the Guitar
> 
> The guitar was built to his specs.... Even the pickups.... Dont we live in a great world?




Wow, that sucks ass


----------



## El Caco

The awesome Ibanez JC collection from J.Custom Fan

If only they would make new 7's like these.


Ebony



























































































Maple


----------



## Yoshi

s7eve said:


> The awesome Ibanez JC collection from J.Custom Fan
> 
> If only they would make new 7's like these.



I see nothing.


----------



## El Caco

Interesting  because I had to edit your post as all the pics were slowing down the page.


----------



## dpm

I see broken links


----------



## Scar Symmetry

dpm said:


> I see broken links



+1, with an orange quilt S Prestige.


----------



## Yoshi

s7eve said:


> Interesting  because I had to edit your post as all the pics were slowing down the page.



Some of them are now working...Maybe high traffic from site or something?


----------



## El Caco

They should all work now, I copied them to photobucket and linked them all to the original site.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Good Lord, those Ibbys are pure sex....o.0


----------



## Sang-Drax

This thread is full of win, but how come no-one mentioned the most awesomest of Patrick's work?


----------



## El Caco

ShadyDavey said:


> Good Lord, those Ibbys are pure sex....o.0



I know, it seems they lost the plot around 2004 and like I said if only they made 7's like those


----------



## Yoshi

s7eve said:


> I know, it seems they lost the plot around 2004 and like I said if only they made 7's like those



Yah, looked like 1998 was the year to get your J.Custom. The 2006 7 Strings were awesome, as well as the 2005 line up, but now its 2 pickups or 3 on a 6 string. Totally boring.

And Hufschimdt has some awesome guitars. Where is the blue v?


----------



## Shawn

Great thread. 



Piledriver said:


>



That is gorgeous.


----------



## AK DRAGON

`93 Gibson CEC


----------



## hufschmid

I actually really really like this design here...
Its a canton Guitar... Obvioussly Klein inspired...
I'm thinking about building some guitars with this thype of body design style... 

http://www.myspace.com/cantoncustomguitars


----------



## drmosh

hufschmid said:


> I actually really really like this design here...
> Its a canton Guitar... Obvioussly Klein inspired...
> I'm thinking about building some guitars with this thype of body design style...
> 
> MySpace.com - Canton Custom Guitars - 41 - Male - SANTA FE, New Mexico - www.myspace.com/cantoncustomguitars



ok, the first one I can live with, but the second one is just too strange


----------



## possumkiller

shouldnt those be in horrible guitar land?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Hufschmid, you ruined it! 

Steve, you have you seen the OP right?

you included the guitar the thread started off with


----------



## hufschmid

possumkiller said:


> shouldnt those be in horrible guitar land?



At first probably so, but when you actually study Klein design etc, it becomes very interesting 

I agree its completely alien designs but not that ugly....

But feel free to post them in ugly guitar land if you wish


----------



## Scar Symmetry

hufschmid said:


>



this guitar looks like the elephant man


----------



## Justin Bailey

you guys  ergo guitars are where it's at.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

words = fail.

pictures = win.


----------



## liamh

I know its a tad photoshopped, but the finish on this ran..


----------



## s_k_mullins

As always... PRS gives me the worst-ever case of GAS..
I practicallly ruined my keyboard with drool while making this reply..


----------



## D-EJ915

I love this finish:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Here's some interesting guitars from Teye... some may think they're gorgeous.. just a matter of your personal taste


----------



## PlagueX1

^- them would be better as a 12 string I think, the looks just kind of say shimmering sound. Really nice artwork though, wall art piece.


----------



## s_k_mullins

PlagueX1 said:


> ^-Really nice artwork though, wall art piece.


 
Thats what I was thinking.. They're similar to the Zemaitis designs, but these are more visual collector's pieces i think.. and very expensive (up to $21,000)


----------



## Konfyouzd

they're badass no matter how many strings they have


----------



## s_k_mullins

Konfyouzd said:


> they're badass no matter how many strings they have


 
Yes indeed they are


----------



## Scar Symmetry

D-EJ915 said:


>



god DAMNIT that is a hot guitar


----------



## Æxitosus

I am not a big Ibanez fan, but this guitar always catches my eye...






too bad its not a 7


----------



## El Caco

Scar Symmetry said:


> Steve, you have you seen the OP right?
> 
> you included the guitar the thread started off with



 It was the first pic that inspired me to get the pics of the ebony JC's from JC fan, I didn't realise that pic was from JC Fan and totally forgot it when I was posting and just chose what I thought were the best pics.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

and mighty fine pics they are.

you don't happen to like Ibanez do you?

I want a J-Custom 7 so bad


----------



## Stitch

TIL:











Want to find some of bulbs but Jesse seems to have deleted his myspazz.


----------



## Leuchty

Mine!












Awesome Build!


----------



## AeonSolus

My wallet just commited suicide thanks to YOU GUYS


----------



## Æxitosus

CYBERSYN said:


> Mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Build!



they should make all of those in 7 string models




Stitch said:


> TIL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to find some of bulbs but Jesse seems to have deleted his myspazz.


this is also an amazing guitar. I wish I knew where to get one. (that means message me if you know please)


----------



## El Caco

Scar Symmetry said:


> and mighty fine pics they are.
> 
> you don't happen to like Ibanez do you?
> 
> I want a J-Custom 7 so bad



Yeah I like Ibanez and I would love a CST but they go for $3000 USD which translates to $4700+ here and the truth is I can get a much better guitar for the money. Even a second hand JC7 from meestasparkle for $2100 USD works out to over $3300 AUD and the recent DBK went for the equivalent of $2600.

So as much as I like them I have to concede that I can do better for the money, the RG2027 will remain the go to Ibanez for me but I have one and would rather spend my money on custom guitars and better value guitars in the future.


----------



## Variant

hufschmid said:


>



 You guys are crazy, Kleinbergers rule! 




No ones put on Broderick's LCAS yet?











































*OR* this epic Sherman:


----------



## PnKnG

I find Buz's Silverburst LACS just gorgeous 

Then again I'm a total perv for most Silverburst guitars.






My dream is a Silverburst Fixed Bridge 27 Fret Ibanez Xiphos


----------



## afireinside

I hate pink but holy hell!


----------



## Cadavuh

Gotta love purple with maple


----------



## MFB

Æxitosus;1487123 said:


> this is also an amazing guitar. I wish I knew where to get one. (that means message me if you know please)



That guitar belongs to a member on here believe it or not. Cataclysm_child (or maybe it's Cataclysm_michael [I know that's his YT channel name]) but he owns it. It's an "The Illustrated Luthier" custom, much like the one(s?) that Bulb has


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CYBERSYN said:


>



the other guitarist in my band has that axe, he put Blackouts in it and it sounds awesome 



afireinside said:


>



I played the only one they had of these in the UK a few years ago, it was one of the best guitars I've ever played


----------



## Yoshi

MFB said:


> That guitar belongs to a member on here believe it or not. Cataclysm_child (or maybe it's Cataclysm_michael [I know that's his YT channel name]) but he owns it. It's an "The Illustrated Luthier" custom, much like the one(s?) that Bulb has



Yes, Mischa has a TIL custom. And on SS.org Michael has the username Cataclysmchild.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

...Steve, those J Customs, just made me really miss Ochanomizu shopping...









































































...8 Grand AU for one of these?


----------



## hufschmid

This is serioussly gorgeous


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## DslDwg




----------



## yingmin

Honestly, there are some guitars in the hideous guitar thread that I like more than a lot of these.


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Holy Katana

This thread needs moar non-metal and shred guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


> This is serioussly gorgeous



good god... what is that and who do i have to have sex with to get one?


----------



## Zugster




----------



## Konfyouzd

yingmin said:


> Honestly, there are some guitars in the hideous guitar thread that I like more than a lot of these.



yea i like some of them too.


----------



## El Caco

Konfyouzd said:


> good god... what is that and who do i have to have sex with to get one?



Its an Ibanez LA custom shop. You would have to pleasure Chris Broderick to get that one or you could get RAN or some other builder to make you a similar one. Elysian made some RGA bodies not too long ago but I don't remember if he did any with maple tops.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

afireinside said:


> I hate pink but holy hell!


----------



## tian

^ Agreed. That guitar is all kinds of win.

I always liked this particular guitar of Dave's. The colors really shouldn't work together, but they do.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

tian said:


> ^ Agreed. That guitar is all kinds of win.
> 
> I always liked this particular guitar of Dave's. The colors really shouldn't work together, but they do.



i remember talking to him about that a while ago, he said something like "i duno, it was nice..BUT I WANTED STRIPES!!"

he is such a kid sometimes


----------



## Konfyouzd

s7eve said:


> Its an Ibanez LA custom shop. You would have to pleasure Chris Broderick to get that one or you could get RAN or some other builder to make you a similar one. Elysian made some RGA bodies not too long ago but I don't remember if he did any with maple tops.



very nice...


----------



## yingmin

s7eve said:


> Its an Ibanez LA custom shop. You would have to pleasure Chris Broderick to get that one


Well, hell, I was planning on doing that anyway, so I might as well get a guitar out of it.

I mean.....


----------



## Brewtal_Damage

liamh said:


> I know its a tad photoshopped, but the finish on this ran..



I've always liked this color, I want a few of my guitars painted like that


----------



## Variant

Konfyouzd said:


> good god... what is that and who do i have to have sex with to get one?



You can _*try*_ with this guy, but I don't think he swings that way: 






The other route is to get good and/or popular enough to get endorsed then LACS will do your bidding.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Can't believe this hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## dpm

Yoshi said:


>



 I think that's my favorite of Patrick's


----------



## dpm

I've always liked George Lowden's work... can't seem to link the images

George Lowden Guitars


----------



## ZeroSignal

noodleplugerine said:


> Can't believe this hasn't been posted yet:



Hoyl stih!!!1 Who owns that?


----------



## Ziltoid

ZeroSignal said:


> Hoyl stih!!!1 Who owns that?



Buzz ov Unearth.











Oni guitars make me hard.


----------



## Stitch

dpm said:


> I've always liked George Lowden's work... can't seem to link the images
> 
> George Lowden Guitars



We sell these at work.

Hands down utterly the best acoustic guitars I have EVER heard - and we sell most high end makes. Better than Collings, Atkins, Patrick James Eggle, R Taylor, etc etc etc.

Just wow.


----------



## Mattmc74

dpm said:


> I think that's my favorite of Patrick's



I second this! I love that guitar!


----------



## hufschmid

lol thanks guys


----------



## mrp5150

The Suhr I just bought...


----------



## Koshchei




----------



## Scar Symmetry

mrp5150 said:


> The Suhr I just bought...



Jesus titty fucking...


----------



## Yoshi

mrp5150 said:


> The Suhr I just bought...



I call dibs


----------



## Variant

ZeroSignal said:


> Hoyl stih!!!1 Who owns that?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## mrp5150

Yoshi said:


> I call dibs



Sadly, someone else already did.


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## Variant

^ 
Gawrd, I love spalts!


----------



## Yoshi

mrp5150 said:


> Sadly, someone else already did.



FUCK!


----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## Esp Griffyn

Koshchei said:


>



YOU WIN!

I once got a quote for a Carvin I built on their site (priced around $1000) and the UK quote was over £2000 for it, with no room for a lower price, since they only have one importer for the UK who control the super high prices.  No gorgeous carvins for me.


----------



## mrp5150

Another one of my favorite guitars. I wish I owned this one too.


----------



## Sang-Drax

^^ The top on that Carvin is amazing! Is that walnut?


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



Wrong thread mate.


----------



## vontetzianos

playstopause said:


> Wrong thread mate.


----------



## liamh

For all dean nay-sayers, behold these epic deans!
Dean USA RAZORBACK Flouresent Green w/Black Bevels w/EMG's 6-String Electric Guitar



Dean USA TIME CAPSULE Custom V Trans.Dark Purple 6-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Elysian

liamh said:


> For all dean nay-sayers, behold these epic deans!
> Dean USA RAZORBACK Flouresent Green w/Black Bevels w/EMG's 6-String Electric Guitar
> 
> 
> 
> Dean USA TIME CAPSULE Custom V Trans.Dark Purple 6-String Electric Guitar



Did you forget to link the epic ones? I'm not seeing them


----------



## hufschmid

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



I never understood what is so incredible about this designs...






















Unless he was inspired by sea food?....


----------



## screamindaemon

This is my favourite, and source of much inspiration

As is this one:


----------



## noodleplugerine

screamindaemon said:


>



One of my fave guitars EVER. Always lose the guy's website though.


----------



## Devour3d




----------



## Zugster

screamindaemon said:


> As is this one:


 
Very beautiful... but the Texas type longhorn *RUINS* it for me.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

could someone post some 5a flamed tops and tiger finishes


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

...I don't know if it's the gold top or the novelty that Kiefer Sutherland gets an inspired signature model... I still want one.


----------



## Cadavuh

noodleplugerine said:


> One of my fave guitars EVER. Always lose the guy's website though.




It has the COOLEST topwood everrrr


----------



## Yoshi

>



Awesome top. Ugly body shape.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

With much Love: My Carvin


----------



## soliloquy

i'll come back for more kill later on...


----------



## Justin Bailey

good fucking lord at the top on that v.....


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GREEN V MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## screamindaemon

Indeed. That is great finishing.
Who makes it?


----------



## ShadyDavey

Welcome toDavid Thomas McNaught Guitars, bringing you the finest in custom handmade electric guitars

Right click - properties - hello!


----------



## screamindaemon

ShadyDavey said:


> Welcome toDavid Thomas McNaught Guitars, bringing you the finest in custom handmade electric guitars
> 
> Right click - properties - hello!


/FacePalm

Right you are. Thank you for curing my stupiditis.


----------



## twiztedchild

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



 I still want one in a 7 string


----------



## ShadyDavey

screamindaemon said:


> /FacePalm
> 
> Right you are. Thank you for curing my stupiditis.



Doesn't always work, but I usually try that method when I see something cool and have no idea what it was


----------



## phantaz

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>




That green and black Draco is mine. It is currently getting shipped and I should have it in a few days. I will post lots of pics in a NGD thread.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Species-looking BC Rich guitars - do not want


----------



## twiztedchild

phantaz said:


> That green and black Draco is mine. It is currently getting shipped and I should have it in a few days. I will post lots of pics in a NGD thread.



 you luck SOB. 


 I would still at least want the neck pickup on mine if I was to get a custom shop


----------



## soliloquy

Scar Symmetry said:


> Species-looking BC Rich guitars - do not want



them, and theres another company, i think called morser, that i find look like insects. 

like this













i'm not sure what they look like more. aliens that look like insects, or insects that look like aline....either way...they lack class, and just look horrid!


----------



## twiztedchild

soliloquy said:


> them, and theres another company, i think called morser, that i find look like insects.
> 
> like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what they look like more. aliens that look like insects, or insects that look like aline....either way...they lack class, and just look horrid!




Moser and that guy worked for Bc Rich back in the day


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Ain't he the guy who designed all the BC rich guitars?

One of those ugly ass V's was in the samash I used to live near, it actually sold too and it wasn't cheap.


----------



## soliloquy

twiztedchild said:


> Moser and that guy worked for Bc Rich back in the day



yet, i rather pick up a BC rich. as ugly as those BICH guitars are, they have to be one of the most comfortable guitar to play in casual and classical position. and most of the bc rich line doesn't look like molested insects!


----------



## liamh

New John Suhr Standard Trans. Orange - eBay (item 150324859924 end time Jun-03-09 10:23:52 PDT)
:O


----------



## Hollowway

liamh said:


> I know its a tad photoshopped, but the finish on this ran..



Please please please, god of GAS, let the Lizard Burst 827 Interceptor I ordered look like this, and I won't order any more guitars ever again! (OK, maybe not, but still, I hope it looks JUST - LIKE - THIS!)


----------



## possumkiller

yeah i really like these


----------



## hufschmid

This one is very cool


----------



## Sir Euric

+1 ^^Yes, these guitars are the shit, very intricate inlay work, medieval times^

If only they made 7's


----------



## El Caco

I'd like it more if it didn't have all that crap on it.


----------



## screamindaemon

How do they make the pickup covers out of the top wood?
Just shave off the top layer of wood and glue it on top?


----------



## Sir Euric

I like KL's myself


----------



## Sir Euric

Another KL


----------



## Sir Euric

And if you fancy suit and armor


----------



## Sir Euric

And of course we can't forget about ESP's M1 Fireblade


----------



## possumkiller

that armour one needs to go in the horrible guitar land thread


----------



## Sir Euric

This ones nice too


----------



## hufschmid

Sir Euric said:


> And of course we can't forget about ESP's M1 Fireblade
> View attachment 10807



Thats really cool 

But why put a TOM on it


----------



## Sir Euric




----------



## vampiregenocide

That armour guitar is freaking amazing :|


----------



## PnKnG

Sir Euric said:


> View attachment 10810



I think its ugly. Not that the finish but the form of the body.

And I think that Tom Morello's Soul Power looks really great


----------



## Adamh1331




----------



## Sir Euric

Even though its a bass, nice usage of exotic woods


----------



## Sir Euric




----------



## Scar Symmetry

that John Kempanien M-II is a hot guitar


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

That armor one and that bass are sexy as hellllllllll

The armor one would probably be really uncomfortable for a neck rocker like me though xD


----------



## Sir Euric

Very gorgeous


----------



## Sir Euric




----------



## ZeroSignal

Sir Euric said:


> And if you fancy suit and armor
> View attachment 10804



Do want.


----------



## Sir Euric

Found another angle for the armor guitar


----------



## playstopause

Sir Euric said:


> This ones nice too
> View attachment 10809



Wow. I wanna make sweet love to that guitar.


----------



## Cadavuh

Those warrior guitars are awesome


----------



## screamindaemon

Sir Euric said:


> Found another angle for the armor guitar
> View attachment 10827
> 
> View attachment 10828



This is beautiful. I despise pick-guards, but this work is beautiful. New inspiration right here...


----------



## soliloquy

Sir Euric said:


> And if you fancy suit and armor
> View attachment 10804



thats where MAB got his guitar inspiration from...


----------



## darren

Where did that armour guitar come from? Who built it?


----------



## Leuchty

darren said:


> Where did that armour guitar come from? Who built it?


 

ESP I believe.


----------



## DavyH

No quilt, sorry. 

This is guitar that refreshes the parts.... A true work of art.


----------



## dpm




----------



## playstopause

darren said:


> Where did that armour guitar come from? Who built it?



King Arthur.


----------



## Sir Euric

Hell yeah thats shit right there, really nice paint job


soliloquy said:


> thats where MAB got his guitar inspiration from...


Too bad its a Dean, what a waste. LOL


----------



## hufschmid

Sir Euric said:


> Hell yeah thats shit right there, really nice paint job
> Too bad its a Dean, what a waste. LOL



man that guitar in a 7 version with a reversed headstock, without the middle pickup and a hardtail would be pure win.....


----------



## Sir Euric

darren said:


> Where did that armour guitar come from? Who built it?


 
Yes tis an ESP, I don't know the luthier who made it, but this guitar is old, like 90's old



playstopause said:


> King Arthur.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Great shapes on those Warriors, huh? Original yet quite clean


----------



## possumkiller

yeah i was looking at the sims custom shop guitars about a month ago thinking about buying one. i just noticed after looking through his repaint pages that for his own guitar models he totally ripped off the warrior body shapes. he carved the tops a little crappier and made the horns a little skinnier. but if you look at the outline it is just like the warrior. on his double and single cutaway models.


----------



## yingmin




----------



## possumkiller

ok pardon my ignorance but what guitars are those? i LOVE that nylon string.


----------



## hufschmid

Thats interesting, the picture is also brilliant


----------



## hufschmid

possumkiller said:


> ok pardon my ignorance but what guitars are those? i LOVE that nylon string.



Breedlove Guitars 
Breedlove Guitar Company


----------



## synrgy

hufschmid said:


> Breedlove Guitars
> Breedlove Guitar Company



And that model is _only_ about $5K.


----------



## hufschmid

synrgy said:


> And that model is _only_ about $5K.



Breedlove actually have a very big reputation, thats a very good price for such a quality guitar and wood selection...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

What guitar wouldn't look amazing in that lightning though?


----------



## Sang-Drax

possumkiller said:


> yeah i was looking at the sims custom shop guitars about a month ago thinking about buying one. i just noticed after looking through his repaint pages that for his own guitar models he totally ripped off the warrior body shapes. he carved the tops a little crappier and made the horns a little skinnier. but if you look at the outline it is just like the warrior. on his double and single cutaway models.



I personally think that the warriors are more similar to PRS double cuts than Sims' custom guitars...


----------



## Variant

DavyH said:


> No quilt, sorry.
> 
> This is guitar that refreshes the parts.... A true work of art.



+1 Tueffel.  Fools be shitting on them on the converse thread to this one.  Unconventional does not automatically mean ugly, though the average human will default to that. The detail work and thought that goes into the smallest component in these guitars is stellar.


----------



## daemon barbeque

Teuffel is pure win. The dude has a totally different aproach to the word "instrument".
Pagelli is another crazy guy too.
Check


----------



## Variant

^


----------



## Elysian

Variant said:


> +1 Tueffel.  Fools be shitting on them on the converse thread to this one.  Unconventional does not automatically mean ugly, though the average human will default to that. The detail work and thought that goes into the smallest component in these guitars is stellar.



If I don't find something visually appealing, that usually means I find it ugly. Can't force your opinions on others, Tueffel's designs are not for everyone, just like any unconventional design.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

hufschmid said:


> I never understood what is so incredible about this designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he was inspired by sea food?....



Shhhh....fail


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

A Moser 10


----------



## ZeroSignal

daemon barbeque said:


> Teuffel is pure win. The dude has a totally different aproach to the word "instrument".
> Pagelli is another crazy guy too.
> Check


----------



## Variant

More:





















*Faptastic!!!*


----------



## Cadavuh

leftyguitarjoe said:


> A Moser 10



If you can tell me what each nob and switch is for ill give you a cookie.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Cadavuh said:


> If you can tell me what each nob and switch is for ill give you a cookie.




Moser 10/6 Wiring layout and explanation - $0.00 : Moser Custom Shop, Fine Handmade Guitars and BC Rich Parts


----------



## Variant

Elysian said:


> If I don't find something visually appealing, that usually means I find it ugly. Can't force your opinions on others, Tueffel's designs are not for everyone, just like any unconventional design.



Not forcing anything, just stating an unfortunate truth. I think it has a lot to do with psychology. It takes time to appreciate the unconventional, like complex and unfamiliar music, it must be grown into for many. There's more than a few of us here that can agree with that. 

As a designer, a good example I like to bring up is the F-117A Stealth Fighter: When it debuted, is was all but universally panned as an eyesore by the public, and even aviation buffs... but, like many designs (even many we have more universally embraced) it was predominantly an exercise in function over form, and given the passage of time, its matte, faceted form became ingrained in the psyche of the populous and things sporting said design methodology became "cool", to the point that numerous car builders made the approach a fundamental influence in their products. 

I firmly believe that if the Stratocaster was instead a headless Klien when it was introduced, and it's form introduced later into a market awash with a different standard, _*it *_would be the guitar getting odd looks for it's horned shape, with bizarre, gaudy head extension adorned with seemingly redundant off-hand tuners.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Variant said:


> Not forcing anything, just stating an unfortunate truth. I think it has a lot to do with psychology. It takes time to appreciate the unconventional, like complex and unfamiliar music, it must be grown into for many. There's more than a few of us here that can agree with that.
> 
> A good example I like to bring up as a designer is the F-117A Stealth Fighter: When it debuted, is was all but universally panned as an eyesore by the public, and even aviation buffs... but, like many designs (even many we more universally embraced) it was an exercise in function over form, and given the passage of time, its matte, faceted form became ingrained in the psyche of the populous and things sporting said design methodology became "cool", to the point that numerous car builders made the approach a fundamental influence in their products.
> 
> I firmly believe that if the Stratocaster was instead a headless Klien when it was introduced, and it's form introduced later into a market awash with a different standard, _*it *_would be the guitar getting odd looks for it's horned shape, with bizarre, gaudy head extension adorned with seemingly redundant off-hand tuners.



This


----------



## soliloquy

daemon barbeque said:


> Teuffel is pure win. The dude has a totally different aproach to the word "instrument".
> Pagelli is another crazy guy too.
> Check














and i have to say, as ugly and unusual the body of those BC BICH/moser 10 are, they have to be some of the most comfortable bodies i've EVER played!


----------



## Yoshi

Aestetically, that's beyond horrid. Must sound nice for it to be featured here.


----------



## drmosh

daemon barbeque said:


> Teuffel is pure win. The dude has a totally different aproach to the word "instrument".
> Pagelli is another crazy guy too.
> Check



hot damn! that is gorgeous!


----------



## Durero

Variant said:


> I firmly believe that if the Stratocaster was instead a headless Klien when it was introduced, and it's form introduced later into a market awash with a different standard, _*it *_would be the guitar getting odd looks for it's horned shape, with bizarre, gaudy head extension adorned with seemingly redundant off-hand tuners.




+1 on the Teuffel and the Pagelli


----------



## cataclysm_child

Phew! Just went through the whole thread. 
(Note to self, do not browse this thread if winning the lottery)



Sir Euric said:


>



HO-LY-SHIT-BALLS!

That must be on my top ten list of the nicest guitars I´ve ever seen!



leftyguitarjoe said:


> A Moser 10



Haha, I love all the knobs and switches! Almost like a spaceship.




Yoshi said:


> Aestetically, that's beyond horrid. Must sound nice for it to be featured here.



For some reason the only thing I can think of when I see that is battlestar galactica, which is a good thing I guess?




Stitch said:


> TIL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to find some of bulbs but Jesse seems to have deleted his myspazz.



Ohh, thanks! 



MFB said:


> That guitar belongs to a member on here believe it or not. Cataclysm_child (or maybe it's Cataclysm_michael [I know that's his YT channel name]) but he owns it. It's an "The Illustrated Luthier" custom, much like the one(s?) that Bulb has



It´s cataclysmichael on youtube, stupid, I know! And yes, it´s based off the one Jesse built to Misha, lame I know, but it was love at first sight, so I just had to get one with that shape, nothing can stop teh løøøve! Well, the blurb could, but he gave me permission

Here´s some more! 
Posted before!
But I´m a showing off whore!


----------



## TomAwesome

I've always loved that guitar of yours, Michael.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

cataclysm_child said:


> (Note to self, do not browse this thread if winning the lottery)



dude if I win the lottery that's the first thing I'm doing!


----------



## cataclysm_child

Scar Symmetry said:


> dude if I win the lottery that's the first thing I'm doing!



I suppose you don´t have a psychobitch girlfriend that would cut off your balls when you were asleep if you used the money on guitars then? 


I think my Carvins also deserves a place in this thread:






The one to the left probably belonging more to the horrible guitar land thread though 

And my new baby that is being kept away from me!











ELYSIAN!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

cataclysm_child said:


> I suppose you don´t have a psycho girlfriend that would cut off your balls when you were asleep if you used the money on guitars then?



nah my girlfriend actually likes me being into guitars, she knows all about Ibanez and ESP and ENGL and Framus


----------



## cataclysm_child

^I bet she´s ugly!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

cataclysm_child said:


> ^I bet she´s ugly!


----------



## cataclysm_child

^Just kidding man. I´ll browse through those 200 pages right away! ...not.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

fixed it for you


----------



## cataclysm_child




----------



## Scar Symmetry

oh I'm sorry, is this not Gorgeous Girlfriend Land? 

well it's my thread anyway so...


----------



## cataclysm_child




----------



## Scar Symmetry

NSFW buddy 

anyway, back onto guitars...


----------



## ZeroSignal

Michael, you might want to take that down before a mod does...


----------



## cataclysm_child

It´s just a smiley guys! 






Some day I think I´ll order a private stock PRS... Some day...................


----------



## ShadyDavey

Stumbled across these Indie (thats the name of the company) UK-made guitars which are getting some good reviews for the price. Reminds me of the Maverick brand that sadly sank without trace a few years ago...






Set neck superstrat with styling that is clearly an acquired taste for £700? I'd love to see one IRL and see what all this abalone and maple actually looks like...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

cataclysm_child said:


>


----------



## Esp Griffyn

ShadyDavey said:


> Stumbled across these Indie (thats the name of the company) UK-made guitars which are getting some good reviews for the price. Reminds me of the Maverick brand that sadly sank without trace a few years ago...



Sadly? After playing some of their guitars back in the day I could call them nothing better than shockingly bad. I played the "Matrix" model with the half maple / half rosewood fretboard and its one of the worst guitars I've ever played. Probably in the top 3 worst guitars I've ever played, along with an OLP Petrucci that had a splinters coming off the fretboard and a converted Wilkson japocaster that had been turned into some butchered EVH attempt that couldnt stay in tune at all.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Now, thats completely the opposite of the two guitars I played locally which were (IIRC) an F3 and an X1 - I couldn't fault either. Ah well, I guess they went under for a reason  

Indie released a singlecut + floyd at NAMM this year which also looks very good:






I just hate the sodding logo >_<


----------



## Mattmc74

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Mattmc74

Here is a pick of my baby. I love this guitar!


----------



## Mattmc74

And another.


----------



## Mattmc74

And the coolest Tele in the world! IMO


----------



## DrewsifStalin

you needed to do this across 3 separate posts?


----------



## soliloquy

Scar Symmetry said:


>



odd thing is that looks more like an atlas than a prs...


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## synrgy

s_k_mullins said:


>



WIN!!


----------



## Hollowway

How 'bout a couple of cyborg looking axes from Michael Spalt? I LOVE these things!


----------



## Elysian

Hollowway said:


> How 'bout a couple of cyborg looking axes from Michael Spalt? I LOVE these things!



Wrong thread


----------



## s_k_mullins

^^^ that is fucking insane  
But I like it!!


----------



## Cadavuh

How bout a guild bladerunner


----------



## ShadyDavey

Um...not sure about those cyborg-esque designes...they're definately a guitar to polarise opinion. I think I sort of like them...


----------



## El Caco

Elysian said:


> Wrong thread



It's not something that I am looking for but I think they look awesome.


----------



## Durero

s7eve said:


> It's not something that I am looking for but I think they look awesome.


+1 
They're beautifully done and good for him for following his own original vision.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Elysian said:


> Wrong thread



Beats a million lame ass versions of the strat. Not my kind of thing but at least it's different..and I can appreciate it for that. It's a nice break from yet another "super strat" with blackouts and a quilt top


----------



## Hollowway

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Beats a million lame ass versions of the strat. Not my kind of thing but at least it's different..and I can appreciate it for that. It's a nice break from yet another "super strat" with blackouts and a quilt top


 
I get down to LA once or twice a year, and I never can make it over to the guy's shop. But I want him to fire up a 7 or 8 string version of that. I've been blown away by the originality of that thing since I first saw it.


----------



## Elysian

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Beats a million lame ass versions of the strat. Not my kind of thing but at least it's different..and I can appreciate it for that. It's a nice break from yet another "super strat" with blackouts and a quilt top



Theres plenty of superstrats out there that aren't "lame ass". The guys work is obviously top notch, and his designs out there, but saying something like "beats a million lame ass versions of the strat" is pretty damned absurd considering thats the most sought after shape. Sure, you're bored with superstrats, but do you really think you'd want to play that on stage? I'm gonna venture a guess and say no.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

This Thread is Defenatly Laking on The Black Machines so Here we Go 


































And Of Course Bulbs Beauty


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Elysian said:


> Theres plenty of superstrats out there that aren't "lame ass". The guys work is obviously top notch, and his designs out there, but saying something like "beats a million lame ass versions of the strat" is pretty damned absurd considering thats the most sought after shape. Sure, you're bored with superstrats, but do you really think you'd want to play that on stage? I'm gonna venture a guess and say no.


I have to agree. Superstrats are so popular for a reason, I think it's a little unfair to say that they're boring or whatever. I personally love them, they're my favourite shape, they're comfortable and they look best on me when I'm on stage.

I'm all for originality, but sometimes you can't beat the classics IMO.


----------



## possumkiller

damn skippy. i put some 11-54s on my EJ rosewood and tuned it down to b. i am VERY suprised at how djenty it is.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Elysian said:


> Theres plenty of superstrats out there that aren't "lame ass". The guys work is obviously top notch, and his designs out there, but saying something like "beats a million lame ass versions of the strat" is pretty damned absurd considering thats the most sought after shape. Sure, you're bored with superstrats, but do you really think you'd want to play that on stage? I'm gonna venture a guess and say no.



To be honest..if I had to play that or a superstrat..I'd take the weirdo guitar in a heartbeat..because if nothing else it'd just be fun to do. And just because something is popular it doesn't make it good. That's why there are different shapes. I hate superstrats and I find them boring, bland,mundane, and actually rather ugly..but that's just me. And yes..in my opinion that guitar does beat a million "lame ass" strats, because someone tried to do something different to stand out and I think it's kinda cool. I do think the design is out there but that's the point.


----------



## Variant

Hollowway said:


> How 'bout a couple of cyborg looking axes from Michael Spalt? I LOVE these things!



eespants: 

Holy George Carlin's non-existent ghost! Elysian can rain on the cyberguitar parade all he wants.  That... is... fucking... exquisite.


----------



## Scootman1911

leftyguitarjoe said:


> A Moser 10



God damn that's a beautiful Bich. I hate all the switches but damn.


----------



## DavyH

ShadyDavey said:


> Um...not sure about those cyborg-esque designes...they're definately a guitar to polarise opinion. I think I sort of like them...


 
I like. A great deal.

I'd be scared to play one though, one slip and you'd be D-E-D.


----------



## mikernaut

Those Michael Spalt Hybrids are quite stunning IMO. Any idea of the price range?


----------



## s_k_mullins

I've always loved Hamer guitars...


----------



## liamh

s_k_mullins said:


> A lot of the blues/blues rock stuff i listen to surprises people, like Stevie Ray Vaughan, Buddy Guy, and Robert Cray
> Old ass outlaw country like Johnny Cash and Willie Nelson
> 
> Also i fuckin love Ben Harper, which usually shocks everyone


Yeah, thats a very nice guitar!


----------



## jsousa

PnKnG said:


> I find Buz's Silverburst LACS just gorgeous
> 
> Then again I'm a total perv for most Silverburst guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream is a Silverburst Fixed Bridge 27 Fret Ibanez Xiphos




my god this is amazing. *worships lacs*


----------



## s_k_mullins

liamh said:


> Yeah, thats a very nice guitar!


 sorry i posted wrong thing.. i was tryin to multi-task and work on 3 threads at once


----------



## liamh

s_k_mullins said:


> sorry i posted wrong thing.. i was tryin to multi-task and work on 3 threads at once


 No problem


----------



## ShadyDavey

HAUCH said:


> Not to be a dick, but I gotta post mine. The honeymoon still has not worn off.



Its bloody lovely - don't get too bored with her too soon


----------



## Hollowway

mikernaut said:


> Those Michael Spalt Hybrids are quite stunning IMO. Any idea of the price range?


 
That top one, the Apex Q601 retails for $2600. Not bad, given how crazy it looks and that it's made half out of aluminum.


----------



## Hollowway

How 'bout Bulb's TIL8?


----------



## Konfyouzd

jsousa said:


> my god this is amazing. *worships lacs*







Hollowway said:


> How 'bout Bulb's TIL8?
> View attachment 11003
> 
> View attachment 11004
> 
> View attachment 11005



that thing oozes pure sex...


----------



## Mattmc74

HAUCH said:


> That thing is gnarly!



 That is one bad ass guitar!


----------



## daemon barbeque

Variant said:


> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faptastic!!!*



Exactly my thoughts. 

I love unorthodox thinking and design.
Think about Paganini...He was a master in so many ways ,he was "demi-god" for some and "the seed of satan" for others.

it's the same with design. Pagelli is a demi-god in design for me. Even the ugly parts of his designs are usefull and in a complete harmony with the rest of the piece-of-art. This world needs more artists like Spalt ,Teuffel ,Pagelli ;and yes i say it; RUINS !


----------



## TomAwesome

Hollowway said:


>



I've always loved the color on that one.


----------



## Whitestrat

This is a nice 7 string that comes to my mind... Baritone too!


----------



## soliloquy

/\ what is that?! :O


----------



## Bungle

soliloquy said:


> /\ what is that?! :O


And where can I get one?!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Yowza! Someone please tell me what that is?


----------



## Elysian

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> To be honest..if I had to play that or a superstrat..I'd take the weirdo guitar in a heartbeat..because if nothing else it'd just be fun to do. And just because something is popular it doesn't make it good. That's why there are different shapes. I hate superstrats and I find them boring, bland,mundane, and actually rather ugly..but that's just me. And yes..in my opinion that guitar does beat a million "lame ass" strats, because someone tried to do something different to stand out and I think it's kinda cool. I do think the design is out there but that's the point.



I guess you're onto something, because every time I come back to this thread, I find something more I like about those cyborg guitars. The only thing I don't like TBH is the headstock, otherwise, the design has really grown on me. I think it might be the craftsmanship that has drawn me in, they are a mechanical wonder.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Elysian said:


> I guess you're onto something, because every time I come back to this thread, I find something more I like about those cyborg guitars. The only thing I don't like TBH is the headstock, otherwise, the design has really grown on me. I think it might be the craftsmanship that has drawn me in, they are a mechanical wonder.



I think the aliens responsible for the design have snatched your body.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hollowway said:


>



That might be the most beautiful finish I've ever seen.


----------



## Hollowway

vampiregenocide said:


> That might be the most beautiful finish I've ever seen.



Yeah, between that one and Cataclysm Child's TIL8 I think I'm going to kidnap Jesse (TIL) and put him in a cave until he builds me a couple of axes like those! Except he's such an amazing luthier, I worry he'll pull a Tony Stark and come out as Wood Man and blow me to smithereens.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Hollowway said:


> How 'bout Bulb's TIL8?
> 
> View attachment 11004



Nice colour, but I just can't get over the "cock and balls" headstock


----------



## vontetzianos

Rick Toone builds some amazing looking guitars. Some might not like the shape, but I think they are awesome:


----------



## vampiregenocide

vontetzianos said:


>



I really like that one 



Hollowway said:


> Yeah, between that one and Cataclysm Child's TIL8 I think I'm going to kidnap Jesse (TIL) and put him in a cave until he builds me a couple of axes like those! Except he's such an amazing luthier, I worry he'll pull a Tony Stark and come out as Wood Man and blow me to smithereens.



Lol we'll just have to steal his technology and become Wood Monger or soemthing


----------



## ShadyDavey

vontetzianos said:


> Rick Toone builds some amazing looking guitars. Some might not like the shape, but I think they are awesome:



I also like that design, although I find that his starting quotes of $6k US make me sweat and palpitate nervously. Thats an awful lot of cash....


----------



## Koshchei

Rob's Carvin ST300 - the second prototype for the model:







2009 ST300C Prototype #2 - Sapphire Flame


----------



## Hollowway

Koshchei said:


> Rob's Carvin ST300 - the second prototype for the model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 ST300C Prototype #2 - Sapphire Flame



More like gorgeous room land! Skateboards on the walls, a Mac something or another, dual monitors, a crap load of rack and studio gear. Is that Heaven?


----------



## ShadyDavey

Moser Custom Shop Scimitar - the only thing I really don't like is the huge array of switches (To quote the owner):



> he first groups are switches to control the phase of the pickups and you can also switch between series/parallel on each of the humbuckers. This means you can get a funky "thin" tone and emulate a single coil on either pickup (like a coil tap but with less hum).
> 
> The second set of knobs and switches control the tone circuit. One of the knobs is a 6 position rotary switch that puts different capacitors in the filter of the tone circuit.
> 
> The third group (and in my opinion the best) control two independent bppst circuits. This is like having an overdrive and a boost pedal on the guitar. I use this to set up a basic clean, crunch and lead tone that I can switch between. The boost circuit is very quiet and very high quality.


MCS Pheonix:


----------



## Variant

vontetzianos said:


>





 Good god, you guys need to stop with these things! I'm getting G.A.S. / guitar design ideas up the ass here!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

We cant forget Warr guitars


----------



## vontetzianos

Rek Guitars. Some of them are really cool IMO. Yes they're copies, but whatever:


----------



## Jack Secret




----------



## soliloquy

vontetzianos said:


> Rek Guitars. Some of them are really cool IMO. Yes they're copies, but whatever:



 tell me about em! i find at times the copies end up making better guitars than the original!


----------



## Mattmc74

Nice looking guitars. But the pickup rings on the Ibanez copy are really not my thing at all!


----------



## vontetzianos

Mattmc74 said:


> Nice looking guitars. But the pickup rings on the Ibanez copy are really not my thing at all!


 
I know exactly what you mean. I'm not a fan of them at all either, but they seem like solid guitars.


----------



## soliloquy

Mattmc74 said:


> Nice looking guitars. But the pickup rings on the Ibanez copy are really not my thing at all!




judging by the pointy and longer horns, i would say that that is an ESP/edwards model. its a signature of one of their many japanese artists whose name escapes me now...


----------



## cataclysm_child

vontetzianos said:


> Rek Guitars. Some of them are really cool IMO. Yes they're copies, but whatever:



How does companies like rek and ran get away with that stuff?


----------



## ZeroSignal

cataclysm_child said:


> How does companies like rek and ran get away with that stuff?



I think location plays a part in it... Aren't Ran Polish or something?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

cataclysm_child said:


> How does companies like rek and ran get away with that stuff?



 Companies don't care if the copy company Isn't taking a huge chunk of their business and as long as the copy company doesn't claim to be the original.

Look at ibanez pre-lawsuit, gibson and fender and them only started caring when they were producing better quality copies than the originals for less than what the originals cost and they started losing sales because of it.

Thats when they get all   about it


----------



## Yoshi

Best PRS I have ever seen, and it's not a PRS.


----------



## MFB

And its got Viking Ruins as its inlays 

*MFB's 40% Swedish nationality deems this true


----------



## ZeroSignal

nvm


----------



## Mattmc74

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Companies don't care if the copy company Isn't taking a huge chunk of their business and as long as the copy company doesn't claim to be the original.
> 
> Look at ibanez pre-lawsuit, gibson and fender and them only started caring when they were producing better quality copies than the originals for less than what the originals cost and they started losing sales because of it.
> 
> Thats when they get all   about it



Seems like Fender will sue anyone for anything now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

despite this being called Gorgeous Guitar Land, looking through there have been some truly hideous guitars posted.

just goes to show beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## hufschmid

Scar Symmetry said:


> despite this being called Gorgeous Guitar Land, looking through there have been some truly hideous guitars posted.
> 
> just goes to show beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



 oh dude you must check out the stuff they post in the gorgeous guitar land in the french forums...

99.99999999999999999999 % vintage crap


----------



## Mattmc74

Sevenstring.org - hufschmid's Album: Creations


----------



## hufschmid

Mattmc74 said:


> Sevenstring.org - hufschmid's Album: Creations



Aw dude, thats very sweet of you


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


> Aw dude, thats very sweet of you



 No problem man! I love the look of the guitars you build!


----------



## hufschmid

Somebody just posted this in the gorgeous guitar land in a french forum.... And everybody loves it....


----------



## MFB

Nothing spectacular but nothing atrocious


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I think it looks like butt.


----------



## yingmin

I'm way more into that cello in the background.


----------



## screamindaemon

I agree. How could you possibly think that is beautiful. It looks like a cheap Wal-Mart special.


----------



## hufschmid

You must check out what they call gorgeous guitars....

There is like 1 which is gorgeous out of 50 

Belle gratte land


----------



## s_k_mullins

I'll admit i do like the red Gibson semi-hollow

but i have a guilty pleasure for those big hollow jazz and blues guitars


----------



## vampiregenocide

Found this in the French forum, very nice.


----------



## HamBungler

^ Thorn FTW


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

That silly French Forum said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

WANT/NEED/LOVE


----------



## hufschmid

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> That silly French Forum


----------



## ShadyDavey

Wanted one of these, or the 36 fret version for ever - they're just SO rare and expensive these days...


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ hawt


----------



## s_k_mullins

Some lovely ESP V's....


















ok, so i know its not a complete guitar.. but i love the finish on this JEM body from SIMS


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just saw this in another thread


----------



## soliloquy

s_k_mullins said:


>




 what is that?!


----------



## drmosh

vampiregenocide said:


> Just saw this in another thread



holy mother of god!! where did you find that! I want


----------



## ultimate_syn

Might have seen these rather sexy beasts on my thread from the last couple of days...





I finally ordered the Black Aqua today


----------



## Esp Griffyn

ALIEN


----------



## hufschmid

ultimate_syn said:


> I finally ordered the Black Aqua today



reversed headstock, your on the right direction 

RHLC ©


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

s_k_mullins said:


> Some lovely ESP V's....


That flame maple one is gorgeous!

I want one.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Esp Griffyn said:


> ALIEN




 If I got a custom shop ESP, thats the model I'd get.


----------



## ccc187307

s_k_mullins said:


> Some lovely ESP V's....


 
True Metal could be well forged with these instuments....Hail ESP!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

The headstock is a bummer tho


----------



## Yoshi

soliloquy said:


> what is that?!



That's Hermz's ESP Custom Flying V. Has BKP.


----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## Sang-Drax

I love that satin black ESP with the teardrop headstock shape 

And I'm always amazed by spalted maple tops.


----------



## Anton

vampiregenocide said:


> Just saw this in another thread




HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh

Though not a physical guitar, Randy's mockup that he made for me is more than deserving of being in this here thread... 

EDIT: Note the CIAM trademark 28" scale length.


----------



## TimSE

To Guitars - The guitar link and blog news hub!

some stunning works in there


----------



## Mattmc74

Anton said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!



 I have seen this guitar before. That is a bad ass swirl job! Looks sweet!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I wanted to bring this one up, beautifull craftmanship!






























I took it (With permission) from a Dutch forum, where this guy ordered a Crimson guitar. Not my style, but sure it's awesome!


----------



## vampiregenocide

^ Best take on the LP deisgn I've seen.


----------



## ShadyDavey

This thread has been quiet and I found a piccie which took me back to an Ibanez catalogue that I had years ago...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

The body on that thing is sooo fucking awesome!!! Why don't they still make that!??!? (and put a regular ibanez reverse headstock on it)


----------



## ShadyDavey

I guess there wasn't much demand at the time I mean, it was slightly oddball in terms of hardware choices/design but having had a quick snoop around the net they do seem to be collectable. 

Of interest to me is the switching system - I've seen the same thing on an S of the same year and while a little clumsy to get to grips with (3 on/off micro switches) it really does give you an excellent array of tones.

They turn up occasionally but I have no idea how much cash they would demand


----------



## hide

^^ I had the chance to buy one some time ago for 500 euros, but I was desperately broke. 
That bubinga body has always intrigued me - I bet it sustains for days..


That hollow body lp is fantastic!


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## Anton

It's currently being sole on ebay.uk


----------



## ralphy1976

ShadyDavey said:


> This thread has been quiet and I found a piccie which took me back to an Ibanez catalogue that I had years ago...


 
really interesting design for sure!! +1

and crimson guitar (the LP shaped guitar above) can be found here

http://www.crimsonguitars.com/iqs/sid.0596595083138494307982/home.html

and that ibby is sexy!!!


----------



## hufschmid

I found this gorgeous guitar, its an ibanez RG7 620 modified by Wild custom 


I just love that finish


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ that's fuckin' SICK


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Epiiiiic!!! though I dont get why they did that to the strap button.


----------



## hufschmid

This is pure win


----------



## leandroab

^

That's some serious work!

Holy balls!


----------



## screamindaemon

What finish is that? It looks almost like mold growing on it...


----------



## hufschmid

screamindaemon said:


> What finish is that? It looks almost like mold growing on it...



They can do that in a car finishing place, its a chemical that is added to the lacquer which makes it cure that way and its sprayed in specific locations on the guitar, then sanded off to make the wood look natural again etc etc etc....

crazy work 

I think you can actually find some lacquer in spray bottles which cures this way commercially available...


----------



## MF_Kitten

i love those finishes!


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> i love those finishes!



Morten and Patrick, the distressed lovers


----------



## caughtinamosh

Scar Symmetry said:


> Please post the most gorgeous guitars known to man, I'm talking quilts and colours here people.


 
In which case, I must post this. Behold! Lee's (eelblack2) latest Sherman...






I also feel compelled to post this... Whom does it belong to? I have no idea. Some lucky bastard, I guess.


----------



## Holy Katana

Found this on the French forum:






Meh, I'm a sucker for hollowbodies and quirky vintage guitars. I actually like a lot of the stuff in that thread.



ShadyDavey said:


> This thread has been quiet and I found a piccie which took me back to an Ibanez catalogue that I had years ago...



DO WANT.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

*Simple - Elegant and best of all - Mine. *


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


> This is pure win



can always count on hufschmid for some sweet distressed finishes 

i should have done something like that instead of burning mine. hmm... maybe next time.


----------



## El Caco

I think it looks good but it looks like someone has put paint stripper on the guitar and not finished the job.


----------



## ShadyDavey

hufschmid said:


> I found this gorgeous guitar, its an ibanez RG7 620 modified by Wild custom
> 
> 
> I just love that finish
> 
> >>>>> Guitar with awesome distressed finish <<<<<



Yep, that looks amazing. At the risk of overusing a meme...DO WANT one


----------



## InCasinoOut

I've always had a soft spot for this Agile. The mixture of old-school and modern just looks so amazing and works so well.










the blank ebony fb with that natural ash top gives me major GAS...

edit: ahh man, if they had this as a 7 string with humbuckers i'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> The fact that you posted that pic now makes me think that we tried to do the same thing.



 you discovered my pandora box


----------



## MF_Kitten

that ibanez someone posted earlier, the artfield one, is hot as HEYULL! it looks like an S series and an SR bass had sex or something!


----------



## da771

post USSR Custom Guitar from Vaschenko V.I.

Ôîðóì Ãèòàðíîãî Ìàñòåðà Âàëåðèÿ Âàùåíêî



http://guitarmaster.forum24.ru/?1-1-0-00000070-000-140-0-1250915369

http://guitarmaster.forum24.ru/?1-1-40-00000005-000-60-0-1202420036




http://guitarmaster.forum24.ru/?1-1-0-00000071-000-60-0-1250448092

http://guitarmaster.forum24.ru/?1-1-0-00000074-000-20-0



30" baritone !!!!!!!




http://guitarmaster.forum24.ru/?1-1-0-00000069-000-80-0-1243417982




http://guitarmaster.forum24.ru/?1-1-0-00000064-000-80-0-1239700735




http://guitarmaster.forum24.ru/?1-1-20-00000045-000-40-0


----------



## vontetzianos

da771 said:


> post USSR Custom Guitar from Vaschenko V.I.
> 
> Ôîðóì Ãèòàðíîãî Ìàñòåðà Âàëåðèÿ Âàùåíêî


 
You know, I think you may have posted in the wrong thread, mate.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I think you might be right there 

The 8 stringer is quite tidy, and the light blue 27 fret machine is my cup of tea.


----------



## poopyalligator

s_k_mullins said:


>




Holy shit. Look at the woods used on that one. Such a nice quilt and flame combo. Very tasteful color as well.


----------



## vontetzianos

da771 said:


> http://www.radikal.ru
> 
> post USSR Custom Guitar from Vaschenko V.I.
> 
> Ôîðóì Ãèòàðíîãî Ìàñòåðà Âàëåðèÿ Âàùåíêî
> 
> http://guitarmaster.forum24.ru/?1-1-20-00000045-000-40-0


 
That is actually very classy IMO.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Gorgeous






Fantastich


----------



## Sang-Drax

da771 said:


> (pix)



Really, this guy's work looks top notch - even that carved abomination you posted 

Doesn't he have a site in English, or even a flickr with the guitar he has done? Browsing through several threads in Russian isn't very practical for ocidentals, as gorgeous as the cyrillic alphabet might be 

Does he have an e-mail? Does _he_ speak English?

Cheers


----------



## vampiregenocide

90s : Best period for Ibanez guitars


I want that S540FMTTS :|


----------



## TomParenteau

What kind of bridge is on that light blue one?


----------



## vampiregenocide

TomPerverteau said:


> What kind of bridge is on that light blue one?



Lo-Pro Edge I think.


----------



## Dusty201087

Holy crap that light blueburst S is orgasmic 

Some BRJ contributions:


----------



## AK DRAGON

TomPerverteau said:


> What kind of bridge is on that light blue one?



Lo Pro Edge

This 7 needs a figured top but


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dusty201087 said:


> Holy crap that light blueburst S is orgasmic
> 
> Some BRJ contributions:




They're nice but I don't like that one


----------



## Neoclasiccl

I have always thought my Jackson PC-1 was a looker 
also my Soloist and ESP.

here are my pretty guitars


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Damn you Shinji


----------



## Daemon

This a French guitar !
WILD GUITARS !
The luthier who made it lives in my town !
I've played on this guitar, and see others, the finishes are gorgeous !

Ce sont des Wild Guitars, l eluthier qui fait avait son atelier a Vichy, et juste a coté de chez moi ( a coté de Clermont-Ferrand )
De ce fait, un magasin de Clermont exposé les modeles de la marque j'ai pu essayer, et devorer des yeux, et jouir de mes oreilles =P

Allez sur leur site !

wildcustoms.fr <<< GO HERE for see their work


----------



## dsm3sx

Its a bass but,.. All that Pale Moon Ebony...


----------



## Hollowway

dsm3sx said:


> Its a bass but,.. All that Pale Moon Ebony...



Please tell me that red wood is stained and not naturally that color. If that's natural, I desperately need to know wtf it is, so I can put it into something! That's soooo cool. (And why do basses always have cooler wood designs than guitars?)


----------



## El Caco

purpleheart - Google Images

bloodwood - Google Images


----------



## Curt-Platt

Cadavuh said:


>



what guitar is this, if its a RG1077XL im in the middle of resurrecting one that iv got.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Curt-Platt said:


> what guitar is this, if its a RG1077XL im in the middle of resurrecting one that iv got.



Yep, it's an RG1077XL.


----------



## Jack Secret

Some lucky bastage on Jemsite owns all these. They're called the Artfield and made by Ibanez. As I said there...PRS,SchmeeRS.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

om nom nom


----------



## Pauly

Just went through every page of this thread. Immense. I actually really like the more 'out there' and radical guitars that have been posted, it's nice to see people putting a 21st century slant on guitar design... this doesn't stop me wanting an Oni/Blackdroid/Sherman/e.t.c. though!


----------



## xmetalhead69

After scrolling through these pages, the number of small, young innocent animals/children I would sacrifice to obtain most of these is unprecedented.


----------



## Hollowman

If I wasn't such a noob at posting pics, I post these Amfisound guitars..lol


----------



## CooleyJr

Another "Gorgeous" guitar from the French 






And if I can be an SOB I think I'll post my Intrepid Oceanburst


----------



## hufschmid

CooleyJr said:


> Another "Gorgeous" guitar from the French


----------



## Renan

nothing special ....but mine....


----------



## Scar Symmetry

mmmmm Caparisons...


----------



## Bungle

That walnut dellinger.... Oh. my. god.

I'd only really need the one kidney to function right?


----------



## shadowlife

Bungle said:


> That walnut dellinger.... Oh. my. god.



Gotta agree with this.


----------



## soliloquy

because i can...nothing expensive


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

That blue is gorgeous.


----------



## TimSE

^^^ Agile for the biggest win


----------



## soliloquy

TimSE said:


> ^^^ Agile for the biggest win




damn right!!! 

i feel a carvin or two creeping in slowly though...


----------



## jeb

Talking about carvin!! They sell floyd rose for lefty now!! can wait to get this!!


----------



## liamh

Thomas Corbishley guitars:


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Well its not a complete guitar but gawddamn


----------



## Scar Symmetry

liamh said:


> Thomas Corbishley guitars:



Wrong thread mate


----------



## liamh




----------



## caskettheclown

greatest piece of internet ever...
i love this thread


----------



## Hollowway

liamh said:


> Thomas Corbishley guitars:



These should be in the big-ass heel thread. wtf is up with THAT? And they put 24 frets on there!


----------



## Daemoniac

hufschmid said:


> Morten and Patrick, the distressed lovers



You're not alone there, Patrick  Guitar that looks like it's been sitting underground in a contaminated area for 20 years? Win.


----------



## soliloquy

i cant figure out if i like this guitar or not...:S










looks pretty cool on micheal amott


----------



## vampiregenocide

I know this is an amp and not a guitar obviously, but check out this PRS Private Stock 50W


----------



## El Caco

There is a beautiful amp thread.


----------



## liamh

soliloquy said:


> i cant figure out if i like this guitar or not...:S



Well, let me help you with that.
you don't


----------



## soliloquy

liamh said:


> Well, let me help you with that.
> you don't





haha, on one end i think its very beautiful and elegant looking.
but on the other hand, it looks a bit over done...so dont know.

its a weird guitar.


----------



## Necrophagist777

soliloquy said:


> haha, on one end i think its very beautiful and elegant looking.
> but on the other hand, it looks a bit over done...so dont know.
> 
> its a weird guitar.



I think it looks ok, and I hate dean. I like Amott's signature better than the schenker. But I have an epic man crush on Michael Amott, so that could be part of the problem. But this is still my fav of his guitars, tasteful and classic just like Mike's playing :






/Michael Amott Fanclub Rant


----------



## screamindaemon

s7eve said:


> There is a beautiful amp thread.



sorry to hijack, but can you link this? I searched, and couldn't find anything.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Screamindaemon:
This is the link for "Gorgeous or ugly amp land"...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/92626-gorgeous-or-ugly-guitar-amp-land.html


For viewing pleasure, here are more PRS beauties...


----------



## Bungle

s_k_mullins said:


> Screamindaemon:
> This is the link for "Gorgeous or ugly amp land"...
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/92626-gorgeous-or-ugly-guitar-amp-land.html


There's also a porn site called ampland. Just letting everybody know.

Just to keep my post on topic:


----------



## Xiphos68




----------



## Necrophagist777




----------



## s_k_mullins

I guess I'll keep this going with some more lovely PRS guitars...


----------



## flo

Oh. My. Fucking. GOD!!!!!
This is the best fucking pornsite on the web

So here are a few more beauties from the bass department:


----------



## synrgy

flo said:


>



STUNNING. 

Link??


----------



## Pauly

I love all the organic bass shapes, I always hope some of it leaks across into guitar territory!


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

synrgy said:


> STUNNING.
> 
> Link??



wahlbrink-basses.de | handmade basses in germany | kai wahlbrink | siegen wittgenstein


----------



## soliloquy

this reminds me of the curbow:


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

>



I love the upper horn, reminds me a BTB Ibanez, but seem like a single cut too, very nice!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Enough PRS in this thread?


----------



## liamh

^ Not even close


----------



## s_k_mullins

Scar Symmetry said:


> Enough PRS in this thread?


 
There's never enough 

Just for Scar.. here are some badass ESPs 











































And a very nice Ibanez USRG


----------



## CooleyJr

Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder 

I think this is gorgeous.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

>




wow! a flat front LP! really cool.


----------



## s_k_mullins

MaKo´s Tethan;1751428 said:


> wow! a flat front LP! really cool.


 
Indeed it is 

Here's another, but with a Floyd...








CooleyJr said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder
> 
> I think this is gorgeous.


 
I like it too dude... i have a thing for black guitars, i can't help it


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

damn, I have a huge LP gas now. but only can pay a chinese one, in 24 3/4 scale, and I hate that.


----------



## synrgy

More spalted maple love:


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## CooleyJr

ralphy1976 said:


> why is there ice cream on my scree??!!!!



I dunno, maybe you should lick it off and see if its vanilla.
Anyways back on topic.


----------



## screamindaemon

synrgy said:


> More spalted maple love:




God damn I love spalted maple. My favourite top wood, full stop.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## soliloquy

this thread can use some purple


----------



## vampiregenocide

Some people will think this is horrible, but I think its a very interesting guitar and well made.







Kurt Diablo


More of his work:

















Not sure whether I like the wolf inlay, but it is very nice work nonetheless.


----------



## screamindaemon

Interesting. Love the progress pics on his site.
What is the side bar thingy for?


----------



## flo

Love these spalted maple ones!

But that vanilla ice cream tasted strange somehow...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

flo said:


> But that vanilla ice cream tasted strange somehow...



hahaha
dude, is not safe to do that with a stranger, think in aids and other diseases .


----------



## Scar Symmetry

What happened to the gorgeous guitars?


----------



## Asgard222

Some limited edition ESPs


----------



## vampiregenocide

screamindaemon said:


> Interesting. Love the progress pics on his site.
> What is the side bar thingy for?



I think its a very odd version of a capo, but I could be completely wrong. 



Asgard222 said:


>



Oh my gosh


----------



## ilyti

soliloquy said:


> this thread can use some purple


I am holding that guitar in my hands right now. It belongs to my girlfriend.


----------



## afireinside

Like spalted? well heres my Agile AL-3000 Got as a B stock for under $200.00


----------



## AK DRAGON

vampiregenocide said:


> Some people will think this is horrible, but I think its a very interesting guitar and well made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Diablo
> 
> .





screamindaemon said:


> Interesting. Love the progress pics on his site.
> What is the side bar thingy for?




It's a Lap steel guitar


----------



## soliloquy

ilyti said:


> I am holding that guitar in my hands right now. It belongs to my girlfriend.




yeah? how does it play? i've heard good things about luna, but their reviews are quiet rare...


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Anton said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!


 WIN.Go ahead and lock up this thread.


----------



## ilyti

soliloquy said:


> yeah? how does it play? i've heard good things about luna, but their reviews are quiet rare...


Within the price range, it's comparable to Ibanez. Really nice neck and fretboard, Grover tuners, decent pickups. The licensed floyd is kinda giving me a hard time but it's my first floyd so I don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## Out of this Swirled

Just visited this guys site an WOW, never heard of him and yet his guitars look amazing, the purple one! Stunning

Driskill Guitars-handmade guitars, awesome guitars, electric guitars, Driscoll guitars,Driskyl guitars

cheers for posting those pics a few pages back, I think you could have filled this thread with the ones you didn't post.


----------



## soliloquy

i think the guitar is called Avalon?
original pear tree Paradis Avalon


----------



## Customisbetter

^Oh my word...


----------



## soliloquy

Customisbetter said:


> ^Oh my word...




if someone can translate german...
Rolf Spuler - wenn eine idee nicht zuerst absurd erscheint, taugt sie nichts... albert einstein


----------



## ShadyDavey

Click the little flag in the top right corner - it switches languages.

Awesome looking guitar!

Rolf Spuler - start


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Driskill guitars truly are gorgeous... the closeups of the fretboards make me sad though


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## JesseTheMachine

Scar Symmetry said:


> Driskill guitars truly are gorgeous... the closeups of the fretboards make me sad though




Why do they make you sad?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

JesseTheMachine said:


> Why do they make you sad?



Did you look at the closeups of the fretboards? They look very poor quality, holes in the wood everywhere.


----------



## JesseTheMachine

Check this one out.






Certifiably gorgeous.



Scar Symmetry said:


> Did you look at the closeups of the fretboards? They look very poor quality, holes in the wood everywhere.




Actually I didn't look at the close-ups, but I thought that was maybe what you meant when I checked out some of those guitars briefly... I've seen Driskill's work before and I'm not a fan so I didn't stay long.


----------



## ilyti

BLaaaaaarrrgh!! PIIIINK CARVIN!! Pink!


----------



## -mouse-

Sweet pink Ibanez 7!


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## liamh




----------



## avenger

That PRS is stupidly nice and overpriced.


----------



## Jack Secret

avenger said:


> That PRS is stupidly nice and overpriced.



Doesn't that apply to all private stock PRS's?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Still my dream guitar after all these years


----------



## rikwebb

Scar Symmetry said:


>


 
That is beautiful.


----------



## audibleE

hufschmid said:


> That was the guitar I built for Christian Olde Wolbers (Fear Factory) as a gift....
> 
> Mister Wolbers never took any pictures for me and disapeared in the nature with the Guitar
> 
> The guitar was built to his specs.... Even the pickups.... Dont we live in a great world?



He probably pawned it like he did the rest of his gear. What a jerk.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I love the Music Man BFR models...












And of course, PRS Private Stock is always nice (and expensive)...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I've been on one hell of an Oni kick lately.


----------



## s_k_mullins

^^ Those are all fuckin awesome! 

Here are a few more that i've been drooling over...


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## Zugster

avenger said:


> That PRS is stupidly nice and overpriced.


 
*PR*iced *S*tupidly

Sweet guitar though, and it sounded gorgeous through that Matchless. A overpriced guitar into an overpriced amp. Hope he used a gold plated Monster cable for consistency.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

nom


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Olson guitars.


----------



## Zugster

Holy crap! That looks like it should be hanging in a museum.


----------



## ILuvPillows

To add to the previous Oni post






..how i long to have this guitar (with two pickups and some other twists) one day


----------



## Alexdeliverance

sherman's rg8





korn munky's rg8


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## vampiregenocide

soliloquy said:


>



Played one of those before, really beautiful guitars and not too expensive either.


----------



## soliloquy

vampiregenocide said:


> Played one of those before, really beautiful guitars and not too expensive either.




i agree! i dont like the kingpin versions as they kinda distract from the beauty of this guitar. so if i am to buy it(which will happen soon...if i can secure a job!  ), then i may throw in a mic in there some how. 

my only concern with the guitar is that its TOO bright/thin in a sense. maybe if the back or the sides were mahogany, or even the neck, that may have balanced a few things there and there? i guess i'll start experimenting with strings now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> i agree! i dont like the kingpin versions as they kinda distract from the beauty of this guitar. so if i am to buy it(which will happen soon...if i can secure a job!  ), then i may throw in a mic in there some how.
> 
> my only concern with the guitar is that its TOO bright/thin in a sense. maybe if the back or the sides were mahogany, or even the neck, that may have balanced a few things there and there? i guess i'll start experimenting with strings now.



If it's a little too bright and/or thin, try a set of flat wounds. They really beef up the tone on arch tops.


----------



## vampiregenocide

soliloquy said:


> i agree! i dont like the kingpin versions as they kinda distract from the beauty of this guitar. so if i am to buy it(which will happen soon...if i can secure a job!  ), then i may throw in a mic in there some how.
> 
> my only concern with the guitar is that its TOO bright/thin in a sense. maybe if the back or the sides were mahogany, or even the neck, that may have balanced a few things there and there? i guess i'll start experimenting with strings now.



I love bright guitars so wasn't an issure for me  Would be nice if they did a 7 string version.


----------



## soliloquy

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's a little too bright and/or thin, try a set of flat wounds. They really beef up the tone on arch tops.



yeah, thats what i'm thinking. i remember when i started electric, i went through at least 300 dollars worth in strings alone in about 4 months. i changed em once every other day.

guess i'll start doing the same to an actual acoustic once i get it...eventually...


----------



## soliloquy

purdy tokai!




















Tokai LG118T Electric Guitar - Quilted Purple Finish - eBay (item 270465943358 end time Feb-02-10 12:17:44 PST)


----------



## s_k_mullins

I resurrect this thread in the name of ESP


----------



## deadfires

saw some gorgeous guitars here so wanted to post mine 

it's a solid satinwood body and neckthrough satinwood neck and snakewood fretboard with snakewood lining through the body














not the best pics, but browsing around gave me a couple of ideas, curious on what you guys think of the shape
can post some more closeups on some of the features
also thinking of dropping in black q-tuners instead of the red i have now, it will probably better for the bigger picture, i love black hardware on lighter woods


----------



## Durero

Very nice and good to see an original shape. I agree that black Q-Tuners would be perfect.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I really gotta stop posting that - more than half my few posts have it in them! I lurve that colour so much.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

deadfires said:


> saw some gorgeous guitars here so wanted to post mine



How single coiley would you say the single coil is?


----------



## deadfires

Durero said:


> Very nice and good to see an original shape. I agree that black Q-Tuners would be perfect.



thanks, when i set out designing this i wanted a guitar that looked aggressive but still elegant, i love the cutaway at the back, when you're sitting down it slides right over your leg which makes it really comfortable to play while sitting down, got the idea when a friend was telling me why he loved his warlock so much
most "metal" guitars look a bit too much like fallen glass or guitars with bits chopped off imho






Cheesebuiscut said:


> How single coiley would you say the single coil is?



i use a strange wiring option where i have a blend pot between the 2, so i can never hear the strat style on it's own, ofc the positioning is quite different as well but the main difference between the hummbucker is that it sounds a bit creamier with a lot more twang
i am at the moment making a rosewood body/neck with an ebony fretboard of this model which will feature 2 hummbuckers, i'll wire them up like this one and see what the biggest difference is (it's been ages ago since i stumbled upon this combination so i need to jog my memory  )


----------



## soliloquy

tung oiled carvin dc127


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

deadfires said:


> i use a strange wiring option where i have a blend pot between the 2,



Wouldn't turning the blend pot all the way one way or the other isolate one of the pickups?

I'm just curious because I'm a humbucker guy and was thinking of using these for slanted humbuckers since erno doesn't make slanted pups. I don't mind single coil sized humbuckers or noiseless single coils that are closer to humbuckers than single coils, but I cannot stand the sound of a pure single coil pickup.


----------



## deadfires

No the blend i use never completely silences a pickup, i really like the way it sounds as it makes the total sound nice and wide
the only experience i have with normal singlecoils is in a strat which doesn't appeal to me at all

if you want to use slanted pickups you can also use 7 string versions for the extra string spacing


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I know... I didn't want to slant an entire humbucker as the single coils would be cleaner...


----------



## synrgy

I am thoroughly impressed by the look of this new Agile; the colors of the burst are beautiful:


----------



## liamh

I've recently discovered my dream guitar is a Breedlove Mark II


----------



## soliloquy

anyone know what guitar this is:


----------



## Zugster

Whoa! That is sexy.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777

soliloquy said:


> anyone know what guitar this is:


 
hahaha! you're kidding right? thats serratus' (I think it was serratus' anyway) Jaden Rose "hybrid" universe which was nominated for guitar of the month in january this year and I seem to remember seeing it up for sale in the sale section


----------



## soliloquy

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> hahaha! you're kidding right? thats serratus' (I think it was serratus' anyway) Jaden Rose "hybrid" universe which was nominated for guitar of the month in january this year and I seem to remember seeing it up for sale in the sale section




no idea who or what that is, but if you say so. 

this really makes me want an ibanez RGA121 and replace it with a custom neck on it.

on another note, how are we nominated for guitar of the month anyways?


----------



## Malacoda

I will never get tired of drooling over that flame. Or this quilt.


----------



## soliloquy

this is like looking at a river full of liquid gold! :O
if only tiger eye was more consistent


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Zugster

Alembic !!! Holy mother of crap!


----------



## Malacoda

Delicious spalted maple!


----------



## The Somberlain

I know this is different than most, but still beautiful:


----------



## soliloquy

The Somberlain said:


> I know this is different than most, but still beautiful:






i posted that one just a few posts above:





its a beautiful guitar! i think its cogniac burst really makes the guitar look far more classier!


----------



## signalgrey

^ sex


----------



## The Somberlain

Y'all goat taste!
Oh and some hollowbody love:




and SB:


----------



## soliloquy

double cut jazz guitars, to me, just dont look right.

heres the latest efforts of michael kelly. it rivals the 5th avenue. even has an ebony board and a distressed look. the bad thing (in my opinion) would be the narrow nut


----------



## soliloquy

and these are moollon guitars:


----------



## pink freud

Following the Semi/Full Hollow love, I recently acquired GAS for this:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Some blues for today....























Also, this blue Suhr guitar is amazing, but I couldn't post the pics:
Suhr Carve Top Standard


----------



## vhmetalx




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## s_k_mullins

vhmetalx said:


>



I really like this in-line headstock on the V.. more so than the regular 3x3 headstock


----------



## TomAwesome

vhmetalx said:


>



I don't like this headstock so much on the V, but I think it would look great on a Tele type body.


----------



## liamh




----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## soliloquy

/\ that reminds me of deans...the headstock is WAY too big for the body :S


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Alembic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## MFB

Max, there's a custom Alembic bass for sale in MA right now. Only $4500 and it's yours


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> Max, there's a custom Alembic bass for sale in MA right now. Only $4500 and it's yours



For the longest time I dreamed about owning an Alembic bass, and they actually pop up used for decent prices every now and then. Before I left Florida there were two a 4-string Epic and 5-string Orion at the Sam Ash up in Coral Springs. They only wanted $2400 for the Orion. Not bad considering it probably cost roughly $8000 new. 

There prices are to the moon and back, but if I had the cash a 7-string Spectrum would be the last guitar I'd ever buy. The quality is out of this world.


----------



## The Somberlain

Dream Metal Guitar:


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## s_k_mullins

After reading about Keith's BRJ endorsement, it got me searching for badass Bernie Rico, Jr. customs... and I came in my pants a little with this one! 














Fucking awesome


----------



## WillDfx

Those Quilts get me everytime....


----------



## Andromalia

soliloquy said:


> tung oiled carvin dc127



I dig the back even more than the front.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom

Don't forget Conklin guitars and basses guys.
They may cost $9278fj8q394t, but they certainly look gorgeous and sound great.


----------



## hide

source:Sakashta Guitars


----------



## Scar Symmetry

That BRJ


----------



## AthenaInlay

Beautiful Sakashtas!

R.I.P Taku. <sniff> What a loss. There is no hell miserable enough for the asshole who shot him.

...Athena


----------



## shadowlife

AthenaInlay said:


> Beautiful Sakashtas!
> 
> R.I.P Taku. <sniff> What a loss. There is no hell miserable enough for the asshole who shot him.
> 
> ...Athena



I couldn't agree more. One of the most senseless tragedies in recent memory.


----------



## soliloquy

shadowlife said:


> I couldn't agree more. One of the most senseless tragedies in recent memory.




someone mind filling me in as to what guitar company is this?
manufactured where? 
when did who die? and why?
is the guitar company still continuing under different management?


----------



## Swarth

Taku Sakashta, he was a single luthier. he was shot at work iirc.

No more will be made.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

Stitch said:


> TIL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to find some of bulbs but Jesse seems to have deleted his myspazz.


 


I wish illustrated luthier still made guitars. :/


----------



## ittoa666

My favorite finish.


----------



## shadowlife

Swarth said:


> Taku Sakashta, he was a single luthier. he was shot at work iirc.
> 
> No more will be made.



Correct.
Lat i heard, they caught the fucker who shot him, but that's small consolation to his wife and family.


----------



## Nick1

View attachment 14694


----------



## ittoa666

Nick1 said:


> View attachment 14694



The neck is beautiful, but the finish is ewww.


----------



## Netherhound

The Somberlain said:


> Dream Metal Guitar:



Gandalf called, he wants his guitar back.




s_k_mullins said:


>


If only it was a 7 string 
Quilt and the color scheme...flawless


----------



## Nick1

ittoa666 said:


> The neck is beautiful, but the finish is ewww.



WHAT!?!?!?


----------



## Louis Cypher

Netherhound said:


> Gandalf called, he wants his guitar back.



LOL!!!!!!


----------



## soliloquy

Netherhound said:


> Gandalf called, he wants his guitar back.




what are you talking about? thats a total viking guitar!


----------



## s_k_mullins

All from the Boogie Street site:


----------



## BrainArt

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the longest time I dreamed about owning an Alembic bass, and they actually pop up used for decent prices every now and then. Before I left Florida there were two a 4-string Epic and 5-string Orion at the Sam Ash up in Coral Springs. They only wanted $2400 for the Orion. Not bad considering it probably cost roughly $8000 new.
> 
> There prices are to the moon and back, but if I had the cash a 7-string Spectrum would be the last guitar I'd ever buy. The quality is out of this world.




Max. With all of the pics of the Alembics, you brought back my GAS for one.  

From what I've heard, they're amazing guitars, but yeah; they're prices are crazy. I wonder if I could get a discount for being local to them?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IbanezShredderB said:


> Max. With all of the pics of the Alembics, you brought back my GAS for one.
> 
> From what I've heard, they're amazing guitars, but yeah; they're prices are crazy. I wonder if I could get a discount for being local to them?



To put it in perspective, they make Conklin's pricing look like Squier's. 

I've seen quotes in the lower-mid five figures. For that much you could buy SSO! 

Though, they really are something entirely else. They make heirloom quality stuff.


----------



## Daggorath

I used to bloody hate these but I am GASing for one. Any guitar that's 28 5/8", has a phenolic fb, piezo etc. is gunna be good.


----------



## BrainArt

It's an 8, but whatever. There were no rules against adding them in. Plus, I figured; I posted in here without contributing, so I might as well. 

I have major GAS for one of these, and I think the LTD version will be my next guitfiddle, and since I'm a Deftones fan, it's cool that it's got the inlay. I actually like it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Yeah it's mine, but I think it fits this threads criteria perfectly!


----------



## Prydogga

Both the above  Love Yngwie strats and Stef's


----------



## slapnutz

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yeah it's mine, but I think it fits this threads criteria perfectly!



Always wondered one thing about those strats. If you were to do aggresive vibratos and also whammy, does it actually stay in tune?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

slapnutz said:


> Always wondered one thing about those strats. If you were to do aggresive vibratos and also whammy, does it actually stay in tune?



With a good, well cut or lubed nut it will stay in tune alright for a little while. They say with locking tuners and a roller nut it will stay in tune even better, but I'm not about to mod mine to find out.

Put it this way, it will never stand up to a locking trem system in terms of stability, but then the design is like pretty much half a century old now. You see Yngwie going crazy with his trem, but he has 3 identical strats when he plays live, and rotates after very song so his tech can retune it.

It's not meant to take heavy abuse, it doesnt have the range of a locking trem and you could snap it off the body if you aren't careful, but it was never meant to be abused like you can do with a Floyd or an Ibanez trem.

Aggressive Vibratos don't unsettle it in the slightest however, you can do all the bending you want on the fretboard and it will stay in tune, using the trem is a bit of a different matter.


----------



## El Caco

IMO they are ugly.


----------



## The Somberlain

All Mod Cons!


----------



## Nonservium

How about some Dark Matter acoustic action:


----------



## El Caco

I would love to own that but WTF with the 19th & 20th fret?


----------



## slapnutz

Esp Griffyn said:


> You see Yngwie going crazy with his trem, but he has 3 identical strats when he plays live, and rotates after very song so his tech can retune it.



Ahh see, I always wondered how he kept on sounding killer after his whammy bar sessions. Cheers for the info!

Very nice guitar btw, sorry should have mentioned it first.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Sorry to bump an old thread... but I missed this one 


























And a wall of Eclipse models


----------



## 13point9

that beveled forest GT is the sex cive me that in a see thru white and so you can see the neck thru the body... and ill drool all over it


----------



## mikernaut

OMG that Beveled Forest GT is insane! I love it.


----------



## s_k_mullins

13point9 said:


> that beveled forest GT is the sex cive me that in a see thru white and so you can see the neck thru the body... and ill drool all over it



You can at least drool over the pics


----------



## Zugster

I don't like the way the body is cut on those ESPs at all.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Zugster said:


> I don't like the way the body is cut on those ESPs at all.



Yeah the Forest series is an acquired taste... But I really like them.


And since I'm on an ESP kick lately, have some more ESP! All from ProMusicTools.com


----------



## GiantBaba

s_k_mullins said:


>



Is this a baritone? Neck looks kinda long. Beautiful either way.


----------



## s_k_mullins

GiantBaba said:


> Is this a baritone? Neck looks kinda long. Beautiful either way.



Don't think so... the ESP Japan website lists it as 25.5" scale.


----------



## Konfusius

http://www.musik-produktiv.de/img-0...e-gitarre-eastman-archtop-ar910ce-classic.jpg



vampiregenocide said:


> Played one of those before, really beautiful guitars and not too expensive either.



True! We had one in the store I worked in and it is an awesome guitar, indeed. Especially for the price...


----------



## Konfusius

could a mod please delete this post, i accidently double-posted, sorry!


----------



## Snout




----------



## josh pelican

+1 to every Alembic. I would kill for any Alembic, even an Excel, which is their cheapest bass starting at $5,500 for a fiver.

Their prices are INSANE.


----------



## Justin Bailey

I hate this thread


----------



## Murmel

I hate Japan for getting all the awesome axes that we don't


----------



## Andromalia




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## OrsusMetal

This is my first time really looking through this thread. I didn't realize my guitar was mentioned on page 2 till today.  Thanks people!


----------



## s_k_mullins

soliloquy said:


>



Some lovely backsides there!


----------



## Murmel

I fucking ADORE the white ESP custom Eclipse posted above. If I ever get a custom guitar with EMGs, it's definitely gonna be all white with white pickup covers. It looks so classy it's not even funny. Especially on the LP model 

The neck-thru doesn't make it less sexy either 
I think all Les Paul models should have ultimate access set-necks or neck-thrus. It's actually not hard at all to reach the higher frets with that feature.


----------



## jakeofthumbs

I personally love Ron Kirn's work, even if I'm not really interested in buying a strat or tele..































Of course, it does help that his first seven string was built for me..


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm honestly not sure where this belongs..I'll just post it here and in the horrible guitar one just to be on the safe side


----------



## shadscbr

I just flipped through this whole thread this afternoon, and there are some sweet guitars in here 

I was surprised to see someone posted my blue Schroeder on page 12...thanks, I love that guitar. 

Here is my Bahama Blue Suhr 






Shad


----------



## pink freud

Does anybody have $10,000 that they don't need?






So got-dang gorgeous.


----------



## Justin Bailey

HOLY FUCK! What is that!? Body shape reminds me of something Myka would do


----------



## FACTORY

ESP Horizon FR-II (yummy Brown Burst)





ESP Edwards E-CY-165CTM 































Washburn X81 USA Face Eraser
















Washburn USA Dime Flame Job





I could post more pictures of many other guitars but it would never end_!_ So many beautiful guitars out there.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And I suppose Aoi's custom double neck looks alright....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

All you haters can hate his playing all you want, but you can't deny Kirk's amazing collection:









































Bastard.


----------



## vampiregenocide

pink freud said:


> Does anybody have $10,000 that they don't need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So got-dang gorgeous.


 

That is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. 




Bloody_Inferno said:


>


 
Thats the nicest ESP I've ever seen.  Right up my alley.


----------



## pink freud

Justin Bailey said:


> HOLY FUCK! What is that!? Body shape reminds me of something Myka would do



Myka Guitars - Handcrafted Custom Guitars - Home, Seattle guitars, custom guitars, custom electric guitars, custom archtop guitars, custom acoustic guitars, custom semihollow guitars, custom hollowbody guitars, custom luthier, custom lutherie, luthie

It is indeed Myka.


----------



## Steve08

shadscbr said:


> I just flipped through this whole thread this afternoon, and there are some sweet guitars in here
> 
> I was surprised to see someone posted my blue Schroeder on page 12...thanks, I love that guitar.
> 
> Here is my Bahama Blue Suhr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shad


Oh jesus that is absolutely incredbile


----------



## soliloquy

:O!!!!! details!!! that, to me, is the definition of a perfect guitar!!!! where can i get one of those? and how much?!


and i LOVE the natural rustic look on this one:


----------



## SYLrules88

^ dude are those just mockups or is that what's actually available from ESP outside of the US?? damn those are nice!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SYLrules88 said:


> ^ dude are those just mockups or is that what's actually available from ESP outside of the US?? damn those are nice!



Custom Shop:

ESP | Custom Order Made | Order Gallery


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> Custom Shop:
> 
> ESP | Custom Order Made | Order Gallery



I know a lot of people don't like ESP, but they definitely push the limit with those customs. I can't imagine asking another luthier to make something like the shinigami and not getting told no. I love looking at those.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> I know a lot of people don't like ESP, but they definitely push the limit with those customs. I can't imagine asking another luthier to make something like the shinigami and not getting told no. I love looking at those.



I agree, they really flex their CS muscle. More so than most name brand shops. 



The only hate (and it's not even hate) for ESP comes from them not making available the lion's share of their line easily available to the rest of the world. The same goes with how they handle Schecter. (ESP and Schecter are the same company)


----------



## diadorastriker

MaxOfMetal said:


> I agree, they really flex their CS muscle. More so than most name brand shops.
> 
> 
> 
> The only hate (and it's not even hate) for ESP comes from them not making available the lion's share of their line easily available to the rest of the world. The same goes with how they handle Schecter. (ESP and Schecter are the same company)



There not the same company max. THe same conglomerate owns both schecter and esp, while both operate as separate entities.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diadorastriker said:


> There not the same company max. THe same conglomerate owns both schecter and esp, while both operate as separate entities.



They keep saying that, but given the similar business practices (have you seen Japanese Schecters?), and similar body and headstock designs they've had no problem sharing, I've gotta say that Hisatake Shibuya's orignal goal to keep them entirely apart isn't as clear cut as it once was. While they're pocket books are separate, their instruments and practices remain similar. It's not an arrangement like Gibson/Epiphone (where one company owns the brand) but it's not like Gibson and Fender where the entities are in full competition with zero share, no matter how much ESP says otherwise.

It's like playing chess with yourself.

Keep in mind, I'm not saying it's a bad thing, and I could really care less how much they do share.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> They keep saying that, but given the similar business practices (have you seen Japanese Schecters?), and similar body and headstock designs they've had no problem sharing, I've gotta say that Hisatake Shibuya's orignal goal to keep them entirely apart isn't as clear cut as it once was. While they're pocket books are separate, their instruments and practices remain similar. It's not an arrangement like Gibson/Epiphone (where one company owns the brand) but it's not like Gibson and Fender where the entities are in full competition with zero share, no matter how much ESP says otherwise.
> 
> It's like playing chess with yourself.
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm not saying it's a bad thing, and I could really care less how much they do share.



THIS. 

Japanese Schecters > Schecters from the rest of the world. Their super strats (both come in 6 and 7) are just exquisite (think Tom Anderson). And the ESP and Edwards Snappers, again very similar in terms of look and quality. 4 hours straight in Ochanomizu can testify to this. 

And you may have noticed the new Schecters having headstocks looking similar to ESP Forests (or even the bodies for the matter), just like what Max said:



> Hisatake Shibuya's orignal goal to keep them entirely apart isn't as clear cut as it once was



And I do agree that it's a shame that all of the good models that ESP and Schecter have never leave that island. I guess you can order them at Ikebe, Kurosawa or Ishibashi, or do what I do and just fly there...


----------



## soliloquy

/\ that, and rumor has it that the LTD factory is separate from all other korean factories, except schecter. though some schecters were made by cort when they were in korea....eitherway, thats besides the point. 

heres some other random purdy stuff by warmoth


































.










cant put my finger on this...is this cool or ugly. this is Brubaker :S


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> /\ that, and rumor has it that the LTD factory is separate from all other korean factories, except schecter. though some schecters were made by cort when they were in korea....eitherway, thats besides the point.



That rumor is not true. There is no "LTD Factory" they just used Cort or World (which are related, the owner of World is an "ex"-Cortek employee). 

A good example is the three different countries which are making LTD guitars at the moment.

Though, Cort, World, Saein, etc. have made countless brand's instruments, so it's not something that would tie one company to another. 

The only company which owns their non-Japanese Asian facility is actually Gibson who owns their Chinese facility. Who would of thought that Gibson is the only brand that doesn't have any of their instruments made OEM?


----------



## chucknorrishred

soliloquy said:


>


  who makes these?


----------



## 6or7mattersnot

Found this in Huf's ugly French guitar forum. Personally I think it's lovely.









It was posted as two serperate pictures, and there was a third pic of it in action, but the action pic didn't really show the body off too well.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> They keep saying that, but given the similar business practices (have you seen Japanese Schecters?), and similar body and headstock designs they've had no problem sharing, I've gotta say that Hisatake Shibuya's orignal goal to keep them entirely apart isn't as clear cut as it once was. While they're pocket books are separate, their instruments and practices remain similar. It's not an arrangement like Gibson/Epiphone (where one company owns the brand) but it's not like Gibson and Fender where the entities are in full competition with zero share, no matter how much ESP says otherwise.
> 
> It's like playing chess with yourself.
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm not saying it's a bad thing, and I could really care less how much they do share.


 
Yeah I agree. Its annoying when they use the ae finishes and specs and you end up having almost identical guitars. I remember seeing the 2010 ESPs and thinking they looked just like Schecters.

I think they need to be separated more, and to push the boat out.


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



DO F***ING WANT. Simply the most awesome guitar I have ever seen. Guess its a Japanese custom right?


----------



## Jontain

s_k_mullins said:


> Yeah the Forest series is an acquired taste... But I really like them.
> 
> 
> And since I'm on an ESP kick lately, have some more ESP! All from ProMusicTools.com


 
These are all kinds of epic, are the photos edited much? (boosted contrast etc?)

Huge soft spot for anything orange and those are just


----------



## ittoa666

And the coup de grace....


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## liamh

Brubakers are sexy as hell


----------



## soliloquy

chucknorrishred said:


> who makes these?




i dont know much about them, but its brubaker guitars


----------



## soliloquy

pink freud said:


> Does anybody have $10,000 that they don't need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So got-dang gorgeous.




just to add to that:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx7Ag...layer_embedded
















Dane VanDyk - 2010 Custom Dragonfly Fretless #071


----------



## Justin Bailey

basically my new favorite guitar ever


----------



## durangokid

damn, this dade vandyk model looks awesome, althought the price range on those are scary...

Honestly, that guitar with fanned frets 2 pickups and 7 strings would look really exquisite!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Jontain said:


> These are all kinds of epic, are the photos edited much? (boosted contrast etc?)
> 
> Huge soft spot for anything orange and those are just



Not sure if they're edited or anything, but I doubt it.
You can check out lots more pictures of these guitars at their site. Just scan down on the page and you'll see them.
ProMusicTools | ESP


----------



## Variant

pink freud said:


> Does anybody have $10,000 that they don't need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So got-dang gorgeous.



 _*Holy baby Roger Linn, that thing is pure girl-on-me-on-girl secks!*_


----------



## irolis

I'm not a fan of Ibanez shapes but this RGD320 reminds me of an EBMM JP :<

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_tNu78SMKH6I/S873rS338LI/AAAAAAAADI4/-Gvn9FyNhX8/s1600/rgd320+after+mod.JPG


----------



## Zugster

Certainly this is a beautiful instrument. Though I have to say it isn't something I would really want for myself.


----------



## Jontain

Have to agree ^

Looks really well crafted out of some lovely bits of wood, just doesnt tick and of my boxes.


----------



## ibanez254




----------



## s_k_mullins

The guys from Epica have two of my favorite custom Ibanez guitars: an RGA7 and Darkstone7. 
I know they're a little plain, but damn I think they're gorgeous.


----------



## Rev2010

This baby is mine, the very one in this pic. Some love it, some hate it. I love it! 







Rev.


----------



## Xiphos68

Bloody_Inferno said:


> THIS.
> 
> Japanese Schecters > Schecters from the rest of the world. Their super strats (both come in 6 and 7) are just exquisite (think Tom Anderson). And the ESP and Edwards Snappers, again very similar in terms of look and quality. 4 hours straight in Ochanomizu can testify to this.
> 
> And you may have noticed the new Schecters having headstocks looking similar to ESP Forests (or even the bodies for the matter), just like what Max said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I do agree that it's a shame that all of the good models that ESP and Schecter have never leave that island. I guess you can order them at Ikebe, Kurosawa or Ishibashi, or do what I do and just fly there...




I haven't really heard or seen these (besides what I just looked up). Do they have a website for the guitars or anything. I couldn't really find anything on .


----------



## soliloquy

am i the only one to think that the BC RICH beast model looks like a bull fighter side stepping stance or a wrestler? observe:
BC RICH BEAST:





a wrestling stance:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xiphos68 said:


> I haven't really heard or seen these (besides what I just looked up). Do they have a website for the guitars or anything. I couldn't really find anything on .



SCHECTER GUITAR RESEARCH


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## ittoa666

MaxOfMetal said:


> SCHECTER GUITAR RESEARCH



Isn't schecter based in the US? If so, why don't we get the option to buy those beautiful strats? Bullshit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ittoa666 said:


> Isn't schecter based in the US? If so, why don't we get the option to buy those beautiful strats? Bullshit.



They _were_ based in the US, they've been Japanese owned since 1987. They are currently owned by the same guy who owns ESP Guitars. If you read a few posts of mine back in this thread there was some more discussion about it.

They still have a US Custom Shop, but all production Schecters that are sold outside of Japan (home market of ESP) are Korean and Indonesian made (at the time of this post it may be all Indonesian).

The only country to officially get the high end Japanese made Schecters are Japan. This is a VERY similar practice to how ESP treats the rest of the world. Which isn't entirely surprising. 

I share your sentiments.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

s_k_mullins said:


> The guys from Epica have two of my favorite custom Ibanez guitars: an RGA7 and Darkstone7.
> I know they're a little plain, but damn I think they're gorgeous.



Quoted for fucking truth. That RGA is the best ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

> (at the time of this post it may be all Indonesian).


----------



## ILuvPillows

soliloquy said:


>


 

That finish looks amazing, but the headstock is not traditional Gibson font. Is it a copy or something?


----------



## ittoa666

ILuvPillows said:


> That finish looks amazing, but the headstock is not traditional Gibson font. Is it a copy or something?



Pretty sure that's just the old acoustic logo since that was probably a special run.


----------



## soliloquy

ittoa666 said:


> Pretty sure that's just the old acoustic logo since that was probably a special run.



i'm not sure why they used that logo, but i'm pretty sure its a real gibson. the owner got it from guitar center new. apparently gibson only made a handful of those. so i guess a limited edition of sorts.


----------



## josh pelican

I don't care for the inlay, but this is pretty nifty:





This guitar would like rather striking with a darker neck (wenge? ebony?), or if it had a black body.

... and maybe a seven string.


----------



## ittoa666

soliloquy said:


> i'm not sure why they used that logo, but i'm pretty sure its a real gibson. the owner got it from guitar center new. apparently gibson only made a handful of those. so i guess a limited edition of sorts.



I remember seeing that logo on some of their first acoustics.

:EDIT: Found the evidence. That's the Gibson from when they branded their old instruments as The Gibson. Here it is on an OLD mandolin pic.


----------



## irolis

This Cort looks...ooompfh o_o


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Those single cut corts are really solid guitars.


----------



## irolis

Haven't seen one IRL,price is &#8364;630 for one I think.
It even has a satin neck I think,not sure about the bang for the buck,ah well..


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

ritter







</thread>
lock her up modes


----------



## Trespass

Zugster said:


> Certainly this is a beautiful instrument. Though I have to say it isn't something I would really want for myself.







Jontain said:


> Have to agree ^
> 
> Looks really well crafted out of some lovely bits of wood, just doesnt tick and of my boxes.



Myka does it again. That thing is so gorgeous. Art. Really. Wow. It's everything I'd ever want in a fretless.


----------



## soliloquy

MaKo´s Tethan;2082931 said:


> ritter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </thread>
> lock her up modes








EDIT: i just saw a video of that guitar...and now i'm not too sure...in the pictures it looks amazing, and looks almost as if the guitar has an egg shell feel, or a matte feel to it which made it classy. but in the videos it looks shiney...which makes it a bit....idk...


----------



## Sicarius

*OR* this epic Sherman:




[/QUOTE]
Ha! That's my friend's! It's an amazing guitar to play.


----------



## AhsanU

I dunno, I'd say my Razorback V is pretty damned good looking! You know.. if you're into blood, and stuffs.


----------



## Tomo009

AhsanU said:


> I dunno, I'd say my Razorback V is pretty damned good looking! You know.. if you're into blood, and stuffs.



WOOOOW The graphic looks amazing. The razor inlay looks incredibly cheesy though.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

soliloquy said:


> i just saw a video of that guitar...and now i'm not too sure...in the pictures it looks amazing, and looks almost as if the guitar has an egg shell feel, or a matte feel to it which made it classy. but in the videos it looks shiney...which makes it a bit....idk...



yea, after watch that vid I had the same feeling...


----------



## ILuvPillows

MaKo´s Tethan;2083324 said:


> yea, after watch that vid I had the same feeling...


 

I agree but it only looks shiny when it's in that singular comera position..which is odd. Eitherway, everything else on the guitar is SO awesome looking. Shiny finish or not, that guitar looks fantastic. The shape alone is steal worthy

>.>

<.<

*writes letter to Agile*


----------



## soliloquy

ILuvPillows said:


> I agree but it only looks shiny when it's in that singular comera position..which is odd. Eitherway, everything else on the guitar is SO awesome looking. Shiny finish or not, that guitar looks fantastic. The shape alone is steal worthy
> 
> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> **writes letter to Agile**


----------



## chucknorrishred

AhsanU said:


> I dunno, I'd say my Razorback V is pretty damned good looking! You know.. if you're into blood, and stuffs.


----------



## Zugster

I'll probably get some flack for this, but it's just my opinion so here goes: Blood, skulls, flames, camo, etc... I don't like any of that stuff on guitars. What gets me is most of tough guys that are into this imagery would probably run like little girls if they were any confronted with anything real associated with that stuff. Also, its so common as to be boring and unimaginative.


----------



## AhsanU

Zugster said:


> I'll probably get some flack for this, but it's just my opinion so here goes: Blood, skulls, flames, camo, etc... I don't like any of that stuff on guitars. What gets me is most of tough guys that are into this imagery would probably run like little girls if they were any confronted with anything real associated with that stuff. Also, its so common as to be boring and unimaginative.



Whoa there! It's just the top of a guitar! It just looks good, that's all! Don't know why you'd bring up something like "seeing the imagery in real life" up.


----------



## Zugster

AhsanU said:


> Whoa there! It's just the top of a guitar! It just looks good, that's all! Don't know why you'd bring up something like "seeing the imagery in real life" up.


 
Like I said it's just my opinion. People show put whatever they want on the tops of their guitars.

But as far as "bringing it up" the imageses do that all by themselves.


----------



## ILuvPillows

Whilst i am not a fan of skulls/blood ect. I have to say...if i was confronted with blood and skulls in real life i would most certainly run like a little a girl. As would most people, tough or not...they're freakin' skulls and blood for god's sake! You about to get chopped


----------



## xJeremiahx

Subscribed.


----------



## ittoa666

ILuvPillows said:


> Whilst i am not a fan of skulls/blood ect. I have to say...if i was confronted with blood and skulls in real life i would most certainly run like a little a girl. As would most people, tough or not...they're freakin' skulls and blood for god's sake! You about to get chopped



 For the last line alone.


----------



## s_k_mullins

7-string Schecter Strats? Yes please!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Playing them in Japan was amazing. 

Also when a Les Paul just looks so right:


----------



## ILuvPillows

I'm not usually into singlecut variations but the solo model has really caught my attention


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Playing them in Japan was amazing.
> 
> Also when a Les Paul just looks so right:



LOVE the grain, but really don't like Les Pauls looks or feel.


----------



## Murmel

It would be damn nice if you guys could stop quoting pictures. It's pretty annoying to see the same guitars 2-3 times on a single page.


----------



## Lorne

Not nearly enough bass love here

Here are some of mine

Koa/Flame Maple and Brazilian Rosewood





Koa/Maple and Ebony





Quilted Maple/Rosewood





Quilted Maple/flame maple and Rosewood





Mahogany/Brazilian Rosewood





Flame Maple/Ebony









And a cheesestringer


----------



## irolis

Love the Ironbird-ish bass!


----------



## Lorne

irolis said:


> Love the Ironbird-ish bass!



Thanks,not getting the "ish" comment though,it is a 1985 USA made B.C.Rich Ironbird bass,nothing "ish" about it LOL


----------



## Skyblue

must... get... 7 string tele.... D:


----------



## s_k_mullins

This new Griffin Standard is a beauty, and its top is made from 30,000 year old Kauri wood!






From Willcutt Guitars site:


> *There is a lot of talk about old-growth timber.... this takes it to a whole new level! This top is New Zealand ancient Kauri. The logs from which this wood is obtained, are dug out of the ground where they fell between 30,000 to 50,000 years ago during the last ice age. Strange to think that there were still Neanderthals walking around when this tree was growing.
> 
> The wood has an amazing, silky sheen that comes to life with movement or light. I made the body and neck for this guitar out of White Limba, and I used a beautiful piece of Brazilian Rosewood for the fingerboard, head veneer, heel cap and switch tip. Just to keep in the spirit of the ancients, I made the nut out of Mammoth Ivory!*"


----------



## Zugster

Skyblue said:


> must... get... 7 string tele.... D:


 
That is hot!


----------



## Ravelle17

My Carvin. I had to:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That is a gorgeous Carvin.


----------



## Metastasis

Sicarius said:


> *OR* this epic Sherman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's my friend's! It's an amazing guitar to play.



is that a painted maple top or is it another sort of wood?


----------



## friz

MaKo´s Tethan;2082931 said:


>





soliloquy said:


> EDIT: i just saw a video of that guitar...and now i'm not too sure...in the pictures it looks amazing, and looks almost as if the guitar has an egg shell feel, or a matte feel to it which made it classy. but in the videos it looks shiney...which makes it a bit....idk...


That's the "CO" Baritone Edition.
Here's a preview of what's to come 




More info on Ritter Instruments - Princess Isabella


----------



## thefpb2

Anton said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!


I want this more than my bachelors degree


----------



## playstopause

Metastasis said:


> is that a painted maple top or is it another sort of wood?



You're looking at a 3k$+ instrument here. Far from beeing painted.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Some more Carvin's because I GAS for one.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

josh pelican said:


> +1 to every Alembic. I would kill for any Alembic, even an Excel, which is their cheapest bass starting at $5,500 for a fiver.
> 
> Their prices are INSANE.



They are very pricey new, but you can get some good deals on them secondhand. my brother got a used Epic 5 string fretless for something stupid like £600 in as-new condition. Everything about it is exemplary; fit, finish, tone, playability, all 10/10.


----------



## Alberto7

I've been posting pics of my Carvin all over the place like an asshole... But I've been loving it way too much lately ....... 

Here are some of the best pics I've taken of it  (Sorry for the low quality on most of them... I took them with my phone ):


----------



## Key_Maker

I found this pics on MLP forum:


----------



## sandwichamwin

Holy shit at all three of those 

I'd give one of my nuts for that hollowbody...


----------



## Ilikejuice

i think this guitar is quite nice


----------



## Daggorath

Ilikejuice said:


> i think this guitar is quite nice



That looks really nice, especially that hannes bridge. Shame about the rather large pickup rings. Would look much cleaner direct mounted.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The new G-Life guitars look astonishing... 











I need to play one of these bad dammit!


----------



## Alberto7

Ok so, could anybody tell what THESE are?! I really want one  are they only for the Japanese market? I'm just drooling all over the white one


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Alberto7 said:


> Ok so, could anybody tell what THESE are?! I really want one  are they only for the Japanese market? I'm just drooling all over the white one



Those don't exist. 

A few years back the member here Variant made those mock-ups, and since then they've made there way through the internet like crazy. I'm surprised everyone always thinks they're real even though they're just renders.


----------



## Alberto7

NOOOOO! That is so discouraging. I was so excited hahaha well, thanks for enlightening me anyway, Max! Now at least I won't be looking for them like a maniac... But the desire of getting one like that one day will remain in me


----------



## Miss D Corona

I own one


----------



## Skyblue

@Alberto7: I was like, "wtf, Ibanez stole the Agile design?" xD


----------



## Daggorath

Alberto7 said:


> NOOOOO! That is so discouraging. I was so excited hahaha well, thanks for enlightening me anyway, Max! Now at least I won't be looking for them like a maniac... But the desire of getting one like that one day will remain in me



Heh, yeah dude, I think those mockups have caused so much GAS in their time. They made me shit myself the first time I saw them.


----------



## Eduardo Apolonia

Some of my precious 

PRS Private Stock


















Les Paul 58 Hot Rod







Fender Stratocaster '61 Masterbuilt John Cruz Limited Edition of 100


----------



## Alberto7

WTF! How do you even afford a Private Stock PRS, that thing is absolutely gorgeous! I'm also really digging the Les Paul! I really love the finish. Congrats!


----------



## soliloquy

some guy recently bought this agile:


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## White Cluster

Bookmatched pup rings..FTW









Not mine but drool-worthy


----------



## blister7321

Eddy666 said:


> Some of my precious
> 
> PRS Private Stock





holy fucking shit i love it 
but hate you for it 


jk 
how long have you had this precious gem


----------



## soliloquy

White Cluster said:


> Bookmatched pup rings..FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine but drool-worthy



the binding on the body looks really gay on the body


----------



## ILuvPillows

soliloquy said:


> the binding on the body looks really gay on the body


 

Your opinion on this guitar is individual and your opinion on this guitar?


----------



## soliloquy

ILuvPillows said:


> Your opinion on this guitar is individual and your opinion on this guitar?



in my opinion, one thing that really made PRS stand out before 2010 was the lack of binding. it made them really classy and different. but post 2010, they added binding to their neck, and now their body, and it looks a bit too forced on them.


----------



## blister7321

they always had natural binding on trans finishes


----------



## soliloquy

blister7321 said:


> they always had natural binding on trans finishes



thats not natural binding on that guitar. its faux plastic binding which takes away from the beauty of PRS shapes and curves. it works for les pauls due to their tops being relatively flat comparing to PRS topes.


----------



## White Cluster

Actually it's the natural binding with abalone purfling outlining the top and back..This is a private stock..


----------



## josh pelican

After watching the EHX Effectology videos, I want this guitar badly:










Less flower action:









Now, thanks to those videos (and Steve Vai), I wanted Ibanez guitars with floral designs... among other Ibanez guitars. 

Blue flower action: 





White/Red flower action:





Does this fucking thing have lights in it?! I'll take two...






I hate sounding like I'm gay for Patrick, but this guitar (whether it was his or anyone's) is fucking amazing:





It's the only picture I can get while at work. If anyone wants to add other images, by all means, go ahead.

I never got around to asking him, but is this guitar refinished? I've never seen it before...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

IIRC Patrick said in one of his earlier lesson threads that it's an S7320 refninished. The finish is based on Satch's Donnie Hunt painted artwork.


----------



## Prydogga

EDIT: Time fail


----------



## technomancer

soliloquy said:


> in my opinion, one thing that really made PRS stand out before 2010 was the lack of binding. it made them really classy and different. but post 2010, they added binding to their neck, and now their body, and it looks a bit too forced on them.



The only PRSs with binding on the neck are a couple of the 25th Anniversary models and IIRC there aren't any non-customs with anything other than natural body binding.


----------



## josh pelican

Bloody_Inferno said:


> IIRC Patrick said in one of his earlier lesson threads that it's an S7320 refninished. The finish is based on Satch's Donnie Hunt painted artwork.


 
I should have known that. I've watched his videos enough.

I'll have to hit him up on MSN and asked him who did it. The S7320 alone is a wicked guitar, but what he did to it rules.


----------



## Rapture

Definatly BIG wants!


----------



## Key_Maker




----------



## Bekanor

Would knife my nanna for this. 


Hoping to pick up the Edwards version in a couple weeks.


----------



## Yaris




----------



## Guitar Asylum

technomancer said:


> The only PRSs with binding on the neck are a couple of the 25th Anniversary models and IIRC there aren't any non-customs with anything other than natural body binding.


This.


----------



## soliloquy

> New DIRTY Guitar Day
> 
> Over the weekend, this PRS "Paul's Dirty 100" wandered into the GC Platinum Room in Fountain Valley, CA. I found it on Gbase and even got to use the 15% Labor Day discount on it! It's #47/100, but I put the signed plate away for safe keeping. I had been GASSING for a 1-piece top...
> 
> Bob



Source:
Ngd: Prs - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## technomancer

^ Holy shit that top is amazing


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> ^ Holy shit that top is amazing



On piece too.


----------



## AK DRAGON

technomancer said:


> ^ Holy shit that top is amazing


What Steve said.. Dayum!


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Seriously beautiful creations in this thread...god I love it...

Never played a fretless, but I have GAS for this Vigier...


----------



## motomoto

^ tried it a few years back.Although i couldn't manage to play anything(first time with a fretless) , i have to say that thing had an incredible neck.But can't remember if it was the special or the supra


----------



## Murmel

The Forest GT may very well be the sexiest guitar ever made.
It's a shame it has a Floyd though....


----------



## Rook

I think this one's already been posted, but to be honest, this thing deserves it's own thread.

BOW DOWN






And this is just awesome.


----------



## darren

pink freud said:


> Does anybody have $10,000 that they don't need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So got-dang gorgeous.



Holy crap. I've been a big fan of David Myka's for years, but that's on a whole other level. Amazing!

I'll throw this into the ring... but i'm a little biased.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Your guitar definitely deserves a place in this thread Darren.


----------



## fc3603

why? why are you doing this? my brain hurts


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Murmel

I played an SG for the first time in a looong time yesterday, and now I'm just in love with how they play 
Unfortunately most of them have necks that are the size of the Empire State Building. And this comes from someone who enjoys the Schecter necks.


----------



## blister7321

i hate SG necks they are too fat to be as wide as they are 
theyre bigger than LP necks


----------



## Daggorath

Rasmus Guitars by Suhr

I'm gasing for one of these, seen as it doesn't look like I'll be affording a Suhr anyime soon. I just want a 6er that can do everything, so a HSH with super switch and a wilkinson would be ideal.


----------



## Zugster

blister7321 said:


> i hate SG necks they are too fat to be as wide as they are
> theyre bigger than LP necks


 
False!

Not all SG necks are fat. This is my 61 Reissue SG, which has a 60s style neck much the same as you'd find on a '60s thin neck Les Paul. Very comfortable. Lowest neck joint position around. The upper fret access is great.

This particular guitar has a pair of Bare Knucles Steve Stevens (Rebel Yell) pickups, all Tonepros locking hardware and a bone nut. I just had the frets leveled. Its plays totally perfect and sounds absolutely incredible.

I count myself lucky to have a guitar this good.


----------



## Bigfan

Gibson SG necks are generally pretty good, but Epiphones are basically a guitar body with a 2x4 glued to it and strung up. Every one i've played has had a square feel to them.


----------



## Murmel

Bigfan said:


> Gibson SG necks are generally pretty good, but Epiphones are basically a guitar body with a 2x4 glued to it and strung up. Every one i've played has had a square feel to them.


Perhaps that was why the neck I played was so fat. They didn't have any Gibsons hanging so I grabbed an Epiphone.
The guitar was like $300 but it played amazing, the fretwork was incredible. Low action with no fretbuzz or dead notes. My buddies $800 Epiphone has worse frets. But Epis are known to have shifting quality...


----------



## blister7321

Zugster said:


> False!
> 
> Not all SG necks are fat. This is my 61 Reissue SG, which has a 60s style neck much the same as you'd find on a '60s thin neck Les Paul. Very comfortable. Lowest neck joint position around. The upper fret access is great.
> 
> This particular guitar has a pair of Bare Knucles Steve Stevens (Rebel Yell) pickups, all Tonepros locking hardware and a bone nut. I just had the frets leveled. Its plays totally perfect and sounds absolutely incredible.
> 
> I count myself lucky to have a guitar this good.







im not talkin access i like their access its just the necks on any SG (including gibbys) are just uncomfortable for me 

and i like LPs and the PRS wide fat profiles its just something about SG necks


----------



## Adam Of Angels

technomancer said:


> The only PRSs with binding on the neck are a couple of the 25th Anniversary models and IIRC there aren't any non-customs with anything other than natural body binding.



There's also the Artist I, II, and III that have neck binding.


----------



## Zugster

blister - a lot of SG necks are wierd, but just try a 61 reissue some day. Neck feel is very subjective, but I really love these.


----------



## blister7321

^ ight
ill try next time im at samash


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Mario from Chons guitar


----------



## soliloquy

carvins pictures are stupid, and i bet this wont work in an hour, so i'll post the link to it too:






Carvin.com - Guitars In Stock :: Serial Number 97677


----------



## Prydogga

Link doesn't work either, just takes you to the entry page, upload the pic to a photobucket account or something


----------



## Dark_Matter

soliloquy said:


> carvins pictures are stupid, and i bet this wont work in an hour, so i'll post the link to it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carvin.com - Guitars In Stock :: Serial Number 97677



Here you go bro


----------



## soliloquy

carvin strikes again...hope this doesn't go down like all other carvin pictures:


























source:
http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae43/necrosis1193/Luna/Bodyground.jpg

and
Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - First Carvin - Dragonburst C66!


----------



## jkspawn

soliloquy said:


>




Holy shit, I have that same Les Paul! The Classic Antique. Limited Edition, only 300 made.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


>



I love it!

It has such a Suhr/Anderson vibe to it. Good to see some nice bolt-on Carvins. I love me some Contour 66 and Bolt Plus prons.


----------



## soliloquy

jkspawn said:


> Holy shit, I have that same Les Paul! The Classic Antique. Limited Edition, only 300 made.




can you post more pictures of it? like sunlight pictures outdoors or something? to me, its the most classiest les paul, or single cut ever created! pure class! and how much were they for?



and MaxOfMetal: how many guitars do you have right now? and what are they?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> MaxOfMetal: how many guitars do you have right now? and what are they?



Let's see:

91' UV7BK
91' UV7PWH
07' UV777PBK
99' RG7620VK
00' RG7620BK
02' RG7420BK

I sold a lot of my stuff in the past couple years, I don't need that many guitars. All but two of the UVs are in storage because I just don't play live anymore. 

In the past 10 years I've owned and sold roughly forty or fifty guitars.


----------



## soliloquy

MaxOfMetal said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 91' UV7BK
> 91' UV7PWH
> 07' UV777PBK
> 99' RG7620VK
> 00' RG7620BK
> 02' RG7420BK
> 
> I sold a lot of my stuff in the past couple years, I don't need that many guitars. All but two of the UVs are in storage because I just don't play live anymore.
> 
> In the past 10 years I've owned and sold roughly forty or fifty guitars.



ahh, no wonder you know so much about ibanez guitars 

and 40/50 huh? thats awesome! in the last 5 years of playing, i think i've bought and sold 15 or so...i'll get to your number soon 



anyways, back to guitars. that les paul i posted up there, after thinking of going the carvin CS3 route of pure mahogany or plain koa with burst edges, this agile popped up. even has the wide nut to it too, so i may pull the trigger on this, and use the scotch brite pad to knock the shine off of it













source:
Agile AL-3100 Tobacco Burst Wide at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## MusicMetalHead

Just an idea. feel free to yell at me, but how about cutting out all the standard guiatars like the 12 or so black Ibanez's? Sweet as paint jobs, kool. Wicked body shapes, yes. Nasty (the good kind) custom guitars, yes. Mass produced Ibanez guitar with a body shape that has been way to over used that can be seen by walking into the nearest music store, nooooooooo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MusicMetalHead said:


> Just an idea. feel free to yell at me, but how about cutting out all the standard guiatars like the 12 or so black Ibanez's? Sweet as paint jobs, kool. Wicked body shapes, yes. Nasty (the good kind) custom guitars, yes. Mass produced Ibanez guitar that can be seen by walking into the nearest music store, nooooooooo.



Eh, it's the "Gorgeous Guitar" thread, not the "Super Rare and High End Guitar" thread, so if someone finds a guitars who they deem "Gorgeous" then they should post it. 

Besides, I don't feel like going through all 770+ posts.


----------



## Prydogga

With that in mind


----------



## soliloquy

/\ i LOVE the RGA121!

if i ever get one, i'll be getting a custom neck with mahogany neck and birds eye or plain maple fret board.


----------



## ILuvPillows

Hagstrom HL-550. On paper i would hate this guitar for the following reasons; Gold hardware,single pickup (Minihumbucker size aswell ) and pretty bad fret access (a price paid by all hollowbody singlecuts). But i just love the look of it so much, so classy. Everything looks great to me.


----------



## Prydogga

soliloquy said:


> /\ i LOVE the RGA121!
> 
> if i ever get one, i'll be getting a custom neck with mahogany neck and birds eye or plain maple fret board.



Seriously, I've been hunting for one for about 2 months now. I have more GAS than I've ever encountered for one. They just sell so damn quick


----------



## soliloquy

ILuvPillows said:


> Hagstrom HL-550. On paper i would hate this guitar for the following reasons; Gold hardware,single pickup (Minihumbucker size aswell ) and pretty bad fret access (a price paid by all hollowbody singlecuts). But i just love the look of it so much, so classy. Everything looks great to me.




have you seen the godin 5th avenue guitars:





















and something completley metal from a non-metal guitar. its by carvin:
Carvin SH575 Black w/metal headstock...One of a kind !! - eBay (item 150504329837 end time Oct-15-10 16:45:46 PDT)


----------



## veshly

The finish on that HL550 is stunning. 

I'm actually looking at a HJ800 on kijiji right now. It's in the 'tobacco burst' or whatever, but still a beautiful guitar.


----------



## soliloquy

source:
http://forums.carvinmuseum.com/viewtopic.php?t=26224


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

Prydogga said:


> With that in mind



Dude!!! what kind of guitar is that??


----------



## MFB

It's a ViK, model is a Lotus I believe


----------



## signalgrey

its a caprice not a lotus


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Bekanor said:


> *
> Would knife my nanna for this. *
> 
> 
> Hoping to pick up the Edwards version in a couple weeks.


----------



## xvultures

Always liked this one.. RG8570Z-BX


----------



## JohnIce

I don't know if anyone of you agrees... I mean, a man always believes his wife is beautiful and his children smart, right? 

But I'm quite fond of my customs, so here goes!


----------



## ralphy1976

great result John!!!! kudos to your talent!!! are you happy with it?


----------



## JohnIce

ralphy1976 said:


> great result John!!!! kudos to your talent!!! are you happy with it?


 
Thanks! Yeah definately, it's currently getting wired up by my tech but acoustically it sounds really punchy, clear and loud, and the playability is very good.


----------



## soliloquy

source:
GUITAR ASYLUM


----------



## fretninjadave

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> Dude!!! what kind of guitar is that??


 
Its a Vik caprice S Korina, its a killer axe dude .


----------



## Alberto7

soliloquy said:


> source:
> GUITAR ASYLUM



Those are some VERY pretty, well defined, and very shiny quilts and flame  I really like them!


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Durero

^ Amazing - where are those from? Links?


----------



## Customisbetter

^Headless ftw!


----------



## White Cluster

Durero said:


> ^ Amazing - where are those from? Links?



A guy on Vintage Rocker posted them..They are made by a dental tech that makes guitars as a hobby. I'm trying to get his info..


----------



## Variant

Much *.strandbergGuitarworks** love going on here.


----------



## jkspawn

soliloquy said:


> can you post more pictures of it? like sunlight pictures outdoors or something? to me, its the most classiest les paul, or single cut ever created! pure class! and how much were they for?
> 
> 
> 
> and MaxOfMetal: how many guitars do you have right now? and what are they?




I got mine on ebay for $1350. That was the starting bid, so I bid thinking someone would definitely outbid me, then it ended and I won. I was like, oh shit. But its cool, I kept it and use it for Dropped D stuff and Blues/Jazz stuff.

Ill see if I can find more pics of it somewhere, or take some.


----------



## soliloquy

Carvin.com - Guitars In Stock :: Serial Number 96237 





[/IMG]


----------



## SnowfaLL

Hoping this will be my next baby, just gotta clear some financial things and it should be on the way to me soon! Either way, its sexy as hell.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Alberto7

soliloquy said:


>



Those are immensely beautiful guitars... Seeing that koa almost makes want to hate MY figured Koa DC727 hahaha


----------



## synrgy

Make: Online : Millennium Falcon guitar

Coolest thing I'm likely to see this year.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I am really surprised this hasn't already been posted.


----------



## Murmel

dragonblade629 said:


> I am really surprised this hasn't already been posted.



Must. Know. Model NOW


----------



## signalgrey

Murmel said:


> Must. Know. Model NOW


White Falcon II
theres also a silver Falcon


----------



## soliloquy

signalgrey said:


> White Falcon II
> theres also a silver Falcon



the white falcon is quickly becoming the 'look' in ES335 type guitars.
agile has a white/gold AS guitar where a lot of people have turned it into a white falcon inspired guitar...let me see if i can pull out pictures:


ahh, here we go:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

^But isn't the White Falcon hallow while the 335 is semi-hallow?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

As much as I love the Falcons (all various variations, there's currently 7 with another one or two which have been long since discontinued), I REALLY love the White Penguin. 










What can I say? I like solids a lot more than hollows (semi or full).



dragonblade629 said:


> ^But isn't the White Falcon hallow while the 335 is semi-hallow?



Correct, as far as I know, none of the Falcon line has ever been a semi-hollow. The double cut variation uses a "dual bar" system of bracing, but it doesn't have the solid center block of a semi-hollow in the style of the ES-335.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MaxOfMetal said:


> As much as I love the Falcons (all various variations, there's currently 7 with another one or two which have been long since discontinued), I REALLY love the White Penguin.



That's beautiful! Especially the penguin on the pickguard! 

Linux themed guitar!


----------



## Jedi Pirate

So yes, I'm thinking of painting my Ibanez with a purple color, but I can't seem to find any good purple guitars. Can you guys suggest some colors or Post pics of your purple guitars? Thanks


----------



## ralphy1976

technomancer has got a purple KKX 8 string here...look in the ERG section using the search button and his name ...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its not just purple either, its really fuckin purple


----------



## ralphy1976

well, here is the thread anyway

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/122052-kxk-sii-8-order-56k-meh.html

and yes i agree with Stealthtastic!!!

EDIT :


----------



## technomancer

I've also got a trans-purple DCii-6  Don't mind the lint 














Expect a bunch of pics of the 8 when I get it too. For reference the 8 is House of Kolor PBC65.


----------



## conortheshreder

This use to be mine, god i miss her


----------



## Jedi Pirate

Stealthtastic said:


> Its not just purple either, its really fuckin purple



Oh man, that looks SWEET and VERY purple


----------



## ralphy1976

technomancer said:


> I've also got a trans-purple DCii-6  Don't mind the lint
> 
> Expect a bunch of pics of the 8 when I get it too.



sorry... i couldn't remember your signature's list!!!!


----------



## technomancer

There's also something along these lines in the works 






going on this


----------



## Kwirk

ralphy1976 said:


> well, here is the thread anyway
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/122052-kxk-sii-8-order-56k-meh.html


Fuckin' wicked.


----------



## ralphy1976

maybe i have some purple on mine, hang on let me check!!!!

no i don't ... bollocks!!!... when are you expecting those to be ready?


----------



## Jedi Pirate

ralphy1976 said:


> maybe i have some purple on mine, hang on let me check!!!!
> 
> no i don't ... bollocks!!!... when are you expecting those to be ready?


It still looks pretty cool though!


----------



## technomancer

^ 

The eight is done and the check to pay it off is on the way to KxK, so I would guess I should have it within 2 weeks given shipping times.

The PMC is with Herc Fede and hasn't been swirled yet. After that the neck needs built and it will need cleared so probably sometime next year.

Ok I'm out of purple, somebody else post something


----------



## ralphy1976

well 2011 looks like a promising year!!!!


----------



## Hosenbugler

Purple guitars FTW.


----------



## ILuvPillows




----------



## Jedi Pirate

Hosenbugler said:


> Purple guitars FTW.



Yes this guitar looks sexy!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ITT: We conspire to break into tech's house and take his purple.


----------



## Jedi Pirate

He probably has a purple rottweiler guarding his guitar D:


----------



## Toshiro

Hosenbugler: No fair posting my guitar!


----------



## elq




----------



## SnowfaLL

its a 7 but heres my old agile septor.. Was awesome looking on stage. Hope to get another purple someday.


----------



## aslsmm

i just got this one,






im sending the neck to mapleman, he is going to do a ebony fret board with a purple and peral vine inlay (purple vine peral leaves)that will go up past the nut and finish in the head stock, then he'll do a silver inlay in at the top end of the head stock that reads "Lopez Custom". i can't wait.


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## technomancer

Jedi Pirate said:


> He probably has a purple rottweiler guarding his guitar D:



Nope, but there's a blue doberman that would love to meet you


----------



## conortheshreder

I HATE YOU PEOPLE FOR HAVING SUCH NICE GUITARS, IT DEPRESSES ME!!!!!


----------



## ivancic1al

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...las-and-emg-content-56k-joke.html#post1963614

my cheapo $99 purple geetar


----------



## Jedi Pirate

ivancic1al said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...las-and-emg-content-56k-joke.html#post1963614
> 
> my cheapo $99 purple geetar


Ah that looks nice, I want my guitar kind of like that color, but darker, like the jpx, that's the ultimate purple guitar imo JPX 6 | Guitars | Instruments


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Here's my purple guitar. Yes, it's lovely to play as well:


----------



## jymellis

here is my kids rg320fm


----------



## caughtinamosh

A thread about purple guitars from last year


----------



## mikernaut

Well my Charvel is purple-ish in certain light.


----------



## rednut

I can't get over how sexy this guitar is. Like its somewhere near the top of the sexy list for me. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...nie-rico-jr-jekyll-727s-slim-custom-shop.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Juicy charvel is juicy.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

technomancer said:


> There's also something along these lines in the works





*DO WANT!!!!*


----------



## Sudzmorphus

my pink/purple beast


----------



## Hosenbugler

Toshiro said:


> Hosenbugler: No fair posting my guitar!



Ha, I wondered if it's owner would show up in this thread 

It's a beauty man.


----------



## jsousa




----------



## stuz719

My Warlock. It's an 80's Japanese NJ which was originally hot pink rather than the purple metalflake you see here.


----------



## Jedi Pirate

jsousa said:


>



AHHH!! DAMN that's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kherman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TMM

My old USA BCR Bich 7... last I knew, BLopez had it


----------



## scherzo1928

Adam Of Angels said:


> Here's my purple guitar. Yes, it's lovely to play as well:


 
I'll have to check, but this might be the sexiest guitar I've ever seen.

Also, I understand this one is a bass, and that it BARELY has a small hint of purpe... but it's so gorgeous...






baaaaaaaarely a hint of purple... somewhere.... still, I'm in love with that bass.


----------



## MikeH

Here are my two.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## ittoa666

synrgy said:


> Make: Online : Millennium Falcon guitar
> 
> Coolest thing I'm likely to see this year.



That is full of win.


----------



## kamello

^ Agreed



 
It may look like the gay flag in a guitar, but i still love it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

kamello said:


> ^ Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may look like the gay flag in a guitar, but i still love it



The Al Di Meola Prisim is one of the most beautiful guitars, and plays well to!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Wow, does anybody know what name Carvin gives to that blue finish?


----------



## MFB

I wanna say it's the same as PRS and named "Denim" since they look identical


----------



## SirMyghin

Adam Of Angels said:


> Wow, does anybody know what name Carvin gives to that blue finish?



Was an option 50 (special request) faded denim iirc.


----------



## soliloquy

it really is a beautiful finish. i wish they made it a regular finish coz thats the most requrested option 50 carvin does:


----------



## Loomer

MaxOfMetal said:


> As much as I love the Falcons (all various variations, there's currently 7 with another one or two which have been long since discontinued), I REALLY love the White Penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say? I like solids a lot more than hollows (semi or full).
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, as far as I know, none of the Falcon line has ever been a semi-hollow. The double cut variation uses a "dual bar" system of bracing, but it doesn't have the solid center block of a semi-hollow in the style of the ES-335.



The music you play on that thing, can in no way ever be harsh. 

That there guitar, is for baby-makin' music, baby. Smoooooth.


----------



## pulgar

White Cluster said:


>


 
Hi guys, this is my first post - although I've been a member for a little while ... some gorgeous guitars in this thread ... just beautiful! Glad some of you like my lovely 'Tiger' (the name was bestowed upon it by it's maker) - yep - I'm the lucky S.O.B that owns it .. a most amazing guitar in every aspect .. plays like a dream - it has that rare gift of balance of any and all chord voicings, and the decay is dreamy and perfect .. no negative roll-off. Paired up with my M.I Amps Megalith Beta (160 watt High gainer made here in Aus. <www.miamplification.com> can be a silky clean dream or a wild high-gain beast .. and everything in between .... the Strandberg Bridge is very cool - work a treat and is very musical ... and the luthier actually 'cast' the string clamp himself (a little while back) as there wasn't anything available that he was happy with - phenomenal!! There are also Carbon Fibre rods running through the neck for extra rigidity ... it's a _very_ lively guitar .... Apologies as I can't name the luthier with-out his consent .. but he is one of the nicest blokes you could meet and makes a killer guitar - unfortunately (or fortunately - depending on your point of view) he doesn't make them to sell - just unique one-offs here and there - currently this guitar is a one off .. time will tell I guess as there seems to be a lot of love for it .. I can't argue with that! 
I also have a lovely UV7 with an elegant, understated body from ET Guitars too - must post that somewhere .. anyway .. thanks for the positive words.. I'll pass 'em on ... 
Nice to meet everyone, great Forum ... 

Cheers ...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

pulgar said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post - although I've been a member for a little while ... some gorgeous guitars in this thread ... just beautiful! Glad some of you like my lovely 'Tiger' (the name was bestowed upon it by it's maker) - yep - I'm the lucky S.O.B that owns it .. a most amazing guitar in every aspect .. plays like a dream - it has that rare gift of balance of any and all chord voicings, and the decay is dreamy and perfect .. no negative roll-off. Paired up with my M.I Amps Megalith Beta (160 watt High gainer made here in Aus. <www.miamplification.com> can be a silky clean dream or a wild high-gain beast .. and everything in between .... the Strandberg Bridge is very cool - work a treat and is very musical ... and the luthier actually 'cast' the string clamp himself (a little while back) as there wasn't anything available that he was happy with - phenomenal!! There are also Carbon Fibre rods running through the neck for extra rigidity ... it's a _very_ lively guitar .... Apologies as I can't name the luthier with-out his consent .. but he is one of the nicest blokes you could meet and makes a killer guitar - unfortunately (or fortunately - depending on your point of view) he doesn't make them to sell - just unique one-offs here and there - currently this guitar is a one off .. time will tell I guess as there seems to be a lot of love for it .. I can't argue with that!
> I also have a lovely UV7 with an elegant, understated body from ET Guitars too - must post that somewhere .. anyway .. thanks for the positive words.. I'll pass 'em on ...
> Nice to meet everyone, great Forum ...
> 
> Cheers ...



Hey, fuck you. Give me your gear


----------



## Prydogga

Hey man! Welcome! Good to see another Victorian on board, definitely post pics of the UV, I'm always happy to see more of Ernie's work!


----------



## White Cluster

Welcome. Please consider asking the luthier who built that guitar to sign up here if only to share some of his wonderous guitar porn with us degenerates. I truly can't remember seeing a more elegant/badass guitar in my life. 



Dave


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Adam Of Angels

soliloquy said:


> it really is a beautiful finish. i wish they made it a regular finish coz thats the most requrested option 50 carvin does:



Dude... What do they call that finish? It's almost perfect.


----------



## soliloquy

Adam Of Angels said:


> Dude... What do they call that finish? It's almost perfect.



as mentioned a few posts above, its called faded denim with black burst edges. its an option 50 finish that carvin does


----------



## thrashcomics

Cadavuh said:


> Gotta love purple with maple



oh em god that is the suhr i want. i love the purple nova so much. id trade my modern for this one in a heartbeat.


----------



## ittoa666

pulgar said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post - although I've been a member for a little while ... some gorgeous guitars in this thread ... just beautiful! Glad some of you like my lovely 'Tiger' (the name was bestowed upon it by it's maker) - yep - I'm the lucky S.O.B that owns it .. a most amazing guitar in every aspect .. plays like a dream - it has that rare gift of balance of any and all chord voicings, and the decay is dreamy and perfect .. no negative roll-off. Paired up with my M.I Amps Megalith Beta (160 watt High gainer made here in Aus. <www.miamplification.com> can be a silky clean dream or a wild high-gain beast .. and everything in between .... the Strandberg Bridge is very cool - work a treat and is very musical ... and the luthier actually 'cast' the string clamp himself (a little while back) as there wasn't anything available that he was happy with - phenomenal!! There are also Carbon Fibre rods running through the neck for extra rigidity ... it's a _very_ lively guitar .... Apologies as I can't name the luthier with-out his consent .. but he is one of the nicest blokes you could meet and makes a killer guitar - unfortunately (or fortunately - depending on your point of view) he doesn't make them to sell - just unique one-offs here and there - currently this guitar is a one off .. time will tell I guess as there seems to be a lot of love for it .. I can't argue with that!
> I also have a lovely UV7 with an elegant, understated body from ET Guitars too - must post that somewhere .. anyway .. thanks for the positive words.. I'll pass 'em on ...
> Nice to meet everyone, great Forum ...
> 
> Cheers ...



You own a very beautiful guitar sir.


----------



## JoeMalov

soliloquy said:


>



Hahaha, Neil Zaza. He's my former guitar teacher. I was a little surprised that he switched to Carvin since his signature Cort was an amazing guitar, but I can imagine Carvin gives him a lot more flexibility with build options.


----------



## soliloquy

JoeMalov said:


> Hahaha, Neil Zaza. He's my former guitar teacher. I was a little surprised that he switched to Carvin since his signature Cort was an amazing guitar, but I can imagine Carvin gives him a lot more flexibility with build options.



not just that, but now he'll have more advertisement as well. zaza is well known to the asian market due to cort. but he's almost unheard of in the western world. so carvin would help him out with that.


----------



## soliloquy

necro:

http://www.carvinguitars.com/images/guitars-in-stock/large/69676b.jpg






Carvin.com - Guitars In Stock :: Serial Number 69676 


CS - Satin Matte Finish
WTA - Bookmatched Walnut Top Acoustic
BC - Black Hardware
WPH - Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color
CTH - Carved Top Headstock
BL - Black Logo
DAB - Abalone Diamond Inlays
STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W
S22B - S22B Bridge Pickup w/ Metal Cover to Match Hardware
S22J - S22J Neck Pickup w/ Metal Cover to Match Hardware
SL - Dunlop Straplocks
L - Left Handed


----------



## flo

I'm a little biased (cause I made this one) and it's not "gorgeous", more brewtal, but I think it's worth mentioning.
Schotter's Kelly eightstring:


----------



## soliloquy

flo said:


> I'm a little biased (cause I made this one) and it's not "gorgeous", more brewtal, but I think it's worth mentioning.
> Schotter's Kelly eightstring:



i dont like the maple stripes in the middle, but aside from that, i love how rouged it looked! super bad ass!


----------



## gunshow86de

I like everything but the roughed edges.


----------



## BucketheadRules




----------



## Alberto7

Here's a couple Ibanez RG3620Z's. God I love these things!





And a beautiful Ibanez RGPR-1:


----------



## Rossness




----------



## Louis Cypher

Ibanez SHRG1Z


----------



## Guitarholic

Left: Misha's old Blackmachine B6
Right: PRS Tremonti Custom (Frostbite finish)


----------



## Tom 1.0




----------



## coldm51

Amfisound guitars are pretty beast. Sami Raatikainen of Necrophagist let me play his when I opened for them.

http://www.amfisound.fi/amfisound_galleria/artist/kristian_ranta/Kridfull.jpg


----------



## Dvaienat

Jackson SLATQH 






Jackson CS Double Rhoads 

http://imageshack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soliloquy

Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - NKD - TLB60 (un-official kit)


----------



## Louis Cypher

If you love Classic Van Halen.... which I do, then this is gorgeous...






And for about 10% of the price.... one in Blue from Mean Street Guitars, which I think is a fcuking awesome twist on the Frankenstein look


----------



## BucketheadRules

NatG said:


>



You win.


----------



## Dvaienat

BucketheadRules said:


> You win.


 

I know 

Epic guitar isn't it?


----------



## AstonAston

Gotta post pics of mine axe. I just love it!










Here you can see better the maple top and some of this beautiful rosewood. Sweet...






If you want, I'll try to shoot some better pics.


----------



## Murmel

That sir, is an incredible looking guitar


----------



## AstonAston

Thanks alot! It plays as it looks


----------



## metalheadblues

don't think anyone has posted this before




al di meola prism PRS obviously


----------



## Van




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## soliloquy

The Guitar Column: Pat Martino's Sakashta Guitar On eBay!


----------



## Dvaienat

Jackson WR1, in trans black.


----------



## Andromalia




----------



## ahull123

My favorite


----------



## Alberto7

ahull123 said:


> My favorite



That.is.so.SO.beautiful. 

The quilt on it is phenomenal, and that blue color is absolutely gorgeous. I also love the contrast of bright blue finishes against natural mahogany.


----------



## tybro7

AdamRogo said:


> I want that Koa and maple 7.
> 
> Here are a couple gorgeous BFR's, Koa and Maple of course.



that is amazing!!!! like... WOWWWWWW


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Pikka Bird

metalheadblues said:


> don't think anyone has posted this before
> 
> al di meola prism PRS obviously



Two pages back, dude... Won't get mad about seeing it again, though...


----------



## sandwichamwin

I really need to try a carvin one day. That top is epic


----------



## s_k_mullins

Love me some PRS


----------



## pink freud

Fuck the guitar, I want to hear more about those pillows!


----------



## scherzo1928

s_k_mullins said:


> Love me some PRS


 
Jizzed myself. This is now my favorite finish for maple.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## -42-

Is it just me or is something like half this thread made up of Carvin and PRS guitars? 

(not that I'm complaining)


----------



## soliloquy

-42- said:


> Is it just me or is something like half this thread made up of Carvin and PRS guitars?
> 
> (not that I'm complaining)



PRS more than any other brand.
carvin not so much. and majority of those are by me 

but the ones i posted above are from Warrior guitars.


----------



## Tranquilliser

Alberto7 said:


> Here's a couple Ibanez RG3620Z's. God I love these things!



That Abalone strip sells it for me. Stunning.



NatG said:


> Jackson CS Double Rhoads
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Holy crap that top. Look how thick it is!


----------



## s_k_mullins

I'll break my usual routine of posting PRS and post lots of beautiful Suhr guitars!


----------



## Ribboz

Don't think I ever posted in this section before. 










In person the center has more green highlights while the back as some purple. Its a very dynamic color range that cameras can't seem to pick up.


----------



## Alberto7

^ That is retardedly beautiful. Pics of the sides/back?


----------



## Ribboz

Alberto7 said:


> ^ That is retardedly beautiful. Pics of the sides/back?


Thank you  









Pretty cool? These pics were taken with a different camera, so colors aren't so great. :\ The neck is fully flamed, it just doesn't come through in that pic.


----------



## Alberto7

^ That's awesome, man! I love the color on this guitar, and the top is super beautiful. And that neck is crazy! I can see the flame more clearly on the second picture, even if that picture makes the neck look like it has a whitewash finish


----------



## BucketheadRules

OK, the rosewood doesn't look too hot but DAT TOP!

You could swim in it!











Can't remember if I posted that before, it's my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## scherzo1928

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DslDwg




----------



## Alberto7

This thread isn't good for my health.


----------



## Ribboz

Alberto7 said:


> ^ That's awesome, man! I love the color on this guitar, and the top is super beautiful. And that neck is crazy! I can see the flame more clearly on the second picture, even if that picture makes the neck look like it has a whitewash finish



Thank you  
I'll post pics of my main axe after I take better photos.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

this is my baby and her name is Ivy.... i love carvin<3


----------



## Dead Undead

Aren't all guitars but I think Conklin is worth posting here.
Ibanez Voyager. Reb Beach anyone?


----------



## soliloquy

more carvin stuff:


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> more carvin stuff:



Those maple fretboard ones are hot. I'd love to get on or two of the C24s.


----------



## soliloquy

Mordacain said:


> Those maple fretboard ones are hot. I'd love to get on or two of the C24s.



i wonder when/if carvin will ever release a 23 fret CS guitar


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Kabstract

My new baby. Alden Blue Abalone single cut.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ how are those? i've been drooling over the metal top ones for quiet some time!



and heres an unusual carvin with option 50:


----------



## Meatbucket

Just recently played one of these beauties. Gunna drop some money on getting myself one.


----------



## brett8388




----------



## soliloquy

Meatbucket said:


> Just recently played one of these beauties. Gunna drop some money on getting myself one.



these really are under rated guitars! super comfy, light, and overall great guitars!
i really wish that a 2 humbucker, fixed bridge, and maple fret board version of these existed.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This guitar finish <3


----------



## Alberto7

^ Correction: That guitar! <3

Call me ignorant, but I don't know what it is... Enlighten me, please


----------



## got_tone

siggi braun custom!
(got 2x of them)
check it out: &#9834; Siggi Braun - Fine Young Guitars &#9835;


----------



## Thrashmanzac

holy shit i want that black top carvin!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## gunshow86de

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Correction: That guitar! <3
> 
> Call me ignorant, but I don't know what it is... Enlighten me, please



Dat Raven......











Oh man, these Siggi Braun's are amazing;


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Still the best quilt on a single cut I've ever seen.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Subtle, yet so beautiful.


----------



## soliloquy

dat flame!!! :O


----------



## Dvaienat

One of the nicest LPs I've seen in a while... a Gibson Les Paul Studio Premium in Root Beer.


----------



## Zugster

NatG said:


> One of the nicest LPs I've seen in a while... a Gibson Les Paul Studio Premium in Root Beer.


 
Vanilla ice cream not included.


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Enselmis

brett8388 said:


>



I don't think those are EVH's. Definitely Musicman. Axis to be precise.


----------



## Pablo

Those _are_ EBMM Van Halen sigs - my first dream guitar was the trans red EBMM EVH pictured - these were the early '90's, mind you.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

The blue one its awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide

Jstring said:


> Subtle, yet so beautiful.


 

Gorgeous. Very classy. I think John Frusciante uses one in the video for 'Californication'.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

White Cluster said:


>


 
Oh... my poor fucking heart.....


----------



## gunshow86de

I know some of you will think this is hideous, but I think it's stunning.







Also, this;


----------



## Alberto7

^ Aaaaahhh yes! I've seen a white version of that Gretsch (or at least I think it's the same model), and it looks fantastic. The pink makes it look a little odd at first sight, but pretty unique and kinda sexy upon a closer look!


----------



## Riggy

Probably the best guitar I've ever played, damn pretty too.


----------



## Dvaienat

Another nice LP.


----------



## sandwichamwin

White Cluster said:


>


I don't know whether to love you or hate you for posting that... Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

NatG said:


> Another nice LP.



This is the Gorgeous Guitar thread not the Nice Coffee Table thread


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

truth, thats one boring guitar ^^

so i just got done going through the whole thread....

















skeet, everywhere


----------



## Sixth_Sniper

gunshow86de said:


> I know some of you will think this is hideous, but I think it's stunning.


 
My god that is sexy. I don't know how I feel about the salmon color, but I would buy that guitar with any color on it, it is by far the most amazing thing I have ever played. One day......one day.


----------



## soliloquy

Carvin.com - Guitars In Stock :: Serial Number 97079


----------



## SirMyghin

Jstring said:


> Subtle, yet so beautiful.



^^ I Can't say there is anything subtle about that (what be being decked in gold) but they do indeed look good.


----------



## brett8388

Enselmis said:


> I don't think those are EVH's. Definitely Musicman. Axis to be precise.



I assure you those are all EVH signature Musicman guitars. I have plenty of them.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> Also, this;




WANT


----------



## soliloquy

lets bring some GMP into this, shall we?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Goatchrist

Riggy said:


> Probably the best guitar I've ever played, damn pretty too.


 

WOW!
I would love it even more with a diffrent headstock!


----------



## soliloquy

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



umm...WHAT ARE THESE?!

i love the 'f' hole on the first one!


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

soliloquy said:


> umm...WHAT ARE THESE?!
> 
> i love the 'f' hole on the first one!




Unfortunately they arent mine...
Both are from builds at Project Guitar.

Cherry Blossom - Project Guitar Forum


#3 Is A Single Cut - Project Guitar Forum


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Vostre Roy

soliloquy said:


> these really are under rated guitars! super comfy, light, and overall great guitars!
> i really wish that a 2 humbucker, fixed bridge, and maple fret board version of these existed.


 
So you mean one of these?


----------



## Xaios

gunshow86de said:


>



God DAMN, that is the greatest shade of purple I have ever seen. It's downright electric looking!


----------



## soliloquy

Vostre Roy said:


> So you mean one of these?



read what i said again. 'with a maple fret board'


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Alberto7

^ That quilt is ridonkulous. Very uniform and well-defined!


----------



## Vostre Roy

soliloquy said:


> read what i said again. 'with a maple fret board'


 

I didn't knew that there was a significant difference between regular maple neck and rock maple neck, my bad!

Altho, the singer of my band (wich also do the additionnal guitars) own a Redline², I tried it once, it play awesome!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Vostre Roy said:


> I didn't knew that there was a significant difference between regular maple neck and rock maple neck, my bad!



I think his problem was with the rosewood fretboard.


----------



## Vostre Roy

dragonblade629 said:


> I think his problem was with the rosewood fretboard.


 
Most likely yes, that will teach me to use the english site instead of the french one, sometime I'm confused when translating guitar parts from french to english by myself ahahah

Sorry for being   now back to topic:

Normally I hate flying Vs but the Guerilla one makes me forget that


----------



## Riggy




----------



## Louis Cypher

Washburn Nuno P4.... Hmmm....









I had a Washburn P290 in stained Dark Green.... was a lovely guitar actually


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Riggy said:


>



bland. hate it. justsayin


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## shadscbr

Sweet Thorns!! Ron and Pops never fail to raise the bar...beautiful 

Shad


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Festivus

ShadowFactoryX said:


> bland. hate it. justsayin



Thanks for the update! I look forward to reading more of your awesome opinions!


----------



## metalheadblues

Really wish Schecter would put it back into production


----------



## Stealth7

I'd love one of these even if it does have Chad Kroegers name on it.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Festivus said:


> Thanks for the update! I look forward to reading more of your awesome opinions!



*WELCOME TO THE INTERNET*

that aside. this whole thread is about opinions...


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Murmel

^
That first one with P90s'.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

that last one


----------



## Kabstract

I want it so badly, but I just got a very nice LP!


----------



## Bekanor

*Kirk Van Houten voice*

"My guitar is a table, is yours?"



Just kidding, the wood choices are very striking but there's something very ugly about all of those teles.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## OlisDead

gunshow86de said:


> Dat Raven......



WOW!!! Love that color, simply beautiful.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Today, I really, really want an ESP Kerry King signature V






Rare as fuck, and probably worth an absolute fortune!


----------



## IB-studjent-

Esp Griffyn said:


> Today, I really, really want an ESP Kerry King signature V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare as fuck, and probably worth an absolute fortune!



Saw one 3 years ago on ebay for 3k.


----------



## Riggy

ittoa666 said:


>


Agree. Jason Becker <3


----------



## Kabstract

IB-studjent- said:


> Saw one 3 years ago on ebay for 3k.



The headstock is almost as big as the body!


----------



## Ribboz

This is my main axe.


----------



## pink freud

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



I love this guitar. Stick a piezo in it and it would be epic.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Devotion

Bekanor said:


> *Kirk Van Houten voice*
> 
> "My guitar is a table, is yours?"
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, the wood choices are very striking but there's something very ugly about all of those teles.



The lack of pickguard? That's the only thing I found awkward really, I love the amber!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

You can choose any Ruokangas guitar and not go wrong, here are a couple stunners:

This one is currently on sale on their site (must.... not.... drain bank account....)
(EDIT: Just looked - that guitar is worth 3 times what I currently have in my savings. I couldn't even TRY )





This is a custom for current Stratovarius guitar player Matias Kupiainen.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Recently fell in love with these as well, thanks to Marco Sfogli


----------



## soliloquy

agile got new guitars in. some of them have a flat finish
flat black with tummy cut!:










a baritone 24 fret:





stealth:










white and black with black binding!:


----------



## ZEBOV

Stealth7 said:


> I'd love one of these even if it does have Chad Kroegers name on it.


Ehh, the name is never important to me. The looks and playability are what matters.


----------



## Stealth7

ZEBOV said:


> Ehh, the name is never important to me. The looks and playability are what matters.



True! It does look HOT.. I'd like to play one to see how it feels.

But still... It's Chad Kroeger.


----------



## gunshow86de

Jstring said:


>


----------



## soliloquy

not really pretty...but sure is unique


----------



## ZEBOV

soliloquy said:


> not really pretty...but sure is unique


I wouldn't mind having that. I'd keep it on a wall as a decoration though since it would certainly be a conversation piece.


----------



## soliloquy

ZEBOV said:


> I wouldn't mind having that. I'd keep it on a wall as a decoration though since it would certainly be a conversation piece.



yeah, carvin made it with insane craftsmanship. apparently it plays great, but its for 'eyes only'. it was made to show what carvin is up to. i'm sure for a right price, they may make something similar again.


----------



## Festivus

Riggy said:


> Agree. Jason Becker <3



By the way, if anyone's interested I heard that they're going to make a different version of this guitar but with a different headstock and very possibly without the numbered fretboard (!  ).


----------



## Riggy

Festivus said:


> By the way, if anyone's interested I heard that they're going to make a different version of this guitar but with a different headstock and very possibly without the numbered fretboard (!  ).


Not really that guitar then is it? Haha. But yeah, I heard something about that. Blasphemy I say. I'd kill for one of the originals.


----------



## MFB

Riggy said:


> Not really that guitar then is it? Haha. But yeah, I heard something about that. Blasphemy I say. I'd kill for one of the originals.



Maybe it'll be his blue Carvin with pointy headstock?


----------



## Riggy

MFB said:


> Maybe it'll be his blue Carvin with pointy headstock?


Yeah maybe. I'd happily have one of those too :3


----------



## Festivus

Riggy said:


> Not really that guitar then is it? Haha. But yeah, I heard something about that. Blasphemy I say. I'd kill for one of the originals.



Yeah, I don't understand it either. Reading around a bit, a lot of people say they were put off by the headstock. There's one with some kind of yo-yo decal that they're struggling to sell on ebay (I think the buy-it-now price has gone down by $1000 maybe).


----------



## White Cluster

Happy 4th


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

gear budget y u be so slim?


----------



## Dvaienat

Stumbled across this while browsing the net, looks amazing.


----------



## Riggy

NatG said:


> Stumbled across this while browsing the net, looks amazing.


That's gorgeous.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## ShadowFactoryX

flaxwood? natural fiber?
i have not heard of such a thing!


----------



## vampiregenocide

soliloquy said:


>


 
I want the case more than the guitar.  Car is nice too.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I was all *dat case* I wonder white kind of bea...

oh... another uninspired flamed maple single cut with nothing special about it at all like the thousands and thousands of others... poor case.


----------



## MetalMike04




----------



## Ascension

Here are a few of my Grover Jackson era USA Chicago Custom Washburns.
1996 A-30




1994 MG 122




1995 MG 120




1995 MG 122




Prototype for the MG 122




1993 MG 102




Here is a nice Washy solid top for you!


----------



## tuneinrecords

......... said:


> Oni Guitars!
> 
> Brilliant design and gorgeous work



Wow! This looks beautiful. What tuning?


----------



## Ascension

Carvins? I have owned a few some with incredible tops all were killers!


----------



## soliloquy

source:
MyGuitars


----------



## soliloquy

source:
MyGuitars


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

^


Just ruined my pants thank you. 

XD


----------



## tuneinrecords

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those don't exist.
> 
> A few years back the member here Variant made those mock-ups, and since then they've made there way through the internet like crazy. I'm surprised everyone always thinks they're real even though they're just renders.



What those Infinity 8 strings aren't real? They fn should be. The red one gets my vote. 

I'm very headstock picky about guitars and those headstocks are great. Sometimes headstocks don't match the guitar. It really can make or break the whole image.


----------



## soliloquy

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Just ruined my pants thank you.
> 
> XD



i think i ruined my vagina..

i mean....errmm....too much info?


----------



## Bekanor

In honour of the breathtaking Les Paul Custom I played today.


----------



## pink freud

soliloquy said:


>



Please tell me you got this of The Gear Page


----------



## soliloquy

pink freud said:


> Please tell me you got this of The Gear Page



nope, mylespaul.com

TGP is WAY too disorganized and a few too many cork sniffers there. kinda annoying.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

MMMMmmmmmmm rosewood...


----------



## JEAN_ES

hey .. i will you present my Rosewood Telecaster : 












^
and my peavey vandenberg ( this one are for sale) 









an another gutar build by my self...a EVH Doubleneck Telecaster:


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## gunshow86de

Asher Ultratones are probably my favorite take on the Tele design;


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## jordanky

I'm trying to talk myself into it.


----------



## Ribboz

^^^ Does that have a forearm contour? I can tell from the pictures.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

yes it does


----------



## gunch

jordanky said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into it.



The picture of Sulu saying "Oh my!" is strangely fitting in this case.






If you got the means, GO FOR EET


----------



## Malkav

Here's an RE-6 from Stuart Koll, it's an ergonomically designed arch-top - can I get a hell yeah


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## vampiregenocide

That looks horrible.


----------



## Malkav

vampiregenocide said:


> That looks horrible.


 
Well I tried 

It's an ergonomic guitar so I figured it was more cool than gorgeous I guess  The only ergonomic guitars I think are truly gorgeous are them Strandbergs


----------



## BucketheadRules

/thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Malkav said:


> Well I tried
> 
> It's an ergonomic guitar so I figured it was more cool than gorgeous I guess  The only ergonomic guitars I think are truly gorgeous are them Strandbergs


 
Strandbergs are bloody gorgeous. I really want one. I do like ergonomic styled guitars, but they have to flow well.


----------



## Prydogga

I like it, except for the mass of controls on the back.


----------



## Bigfan

Prydogga said:


> I like it, except for the mass of controls on the back.



Controls? where? It looks like it's just got a standard 1 vol - 1 tone layout.


----------



## MikeH

Prydogga said:


> I like it, except for the mass of controls on the back.



String ferrules.


----------



## Malkav

Ibz_rg said:


> String ferrules.



I'm assuming because it hasn't got a headstock that those are actually steinberger style machineheads.


----------



## ILuvPillows

I like it.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Malkav said:


> Here's an RE-6 from Stuart Koll, it's an ergonomically designed arch-top - can I get a hell yeah


 i think that belongs here
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/84447-horrible-guitar-land.html


----------



## Riggy

Having played one recently, I can safely say I would give up my first born child for one of these.


----------



## soliloquy

source:
Teye Guitars Owners (and Aficionados) Club - Page 30 - The Gear Page


----------



## soliloquy

source:
Thurs was a HNGD for me..


----------



## Skyblue

Headstock is slightly too square-ish, and the lower horn looks a bit weird, but otherwise I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Miek

I once had a fill-in guitar teacher who played a Zemaitis, it was bizarre as shit to see one in real life and totally confusing to me for some reason.

edit: I guess those aren't Zemaitises but damn skippy


----------



## soliloquy

Miek said:


> I once had a fill-in guitar teacher who played a Zemaitis, it was bizarre as shit to see one in real life and totally confusing to me for some reason.
> 
> edit: I guess those aren't Zemaitises but damn skippy



these are TEYE guitars. 
zemaitis is the original. their focus was a guitar tilted towards the 'industrial revolution' guitar that was more associated with "the gentlemen's club'' or gentlemen's guitar.

the TEYE actually asked permission from zemaitis. they took the idea to a different direction where they offered a more fantasy touch to it. and teye also offers a few different lines that can be bought for as little as 1800 to 16000 dollars. and as far as i know, they are all hand made and carved. but unlike other companies that handmake guitars, the TEYE lines are super consistent and dont have any weird 'redrill' holes here and there.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## vampiregenocide

Wtf is that and why don't i have it


----------



## Adam Of Angels

4reel


----------



## gunshow86de

A Carotene Orange Icemanplorer??? Do want. Please tell us what it is.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I've got a real rage for that thing.


----------



## atticmike

is that the condom finish ?


----------



## soliloquy

because we all need purple in our lives!


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

gunshow86de said:


> A Carotene Orange Icemanplorer??? Do want. Please tell us what it is.




Guitar Logistics LLC - Destroyer


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

whilst browsing that site:








nomnom


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

^gfffffgggggshhhhhhpppffttttthrrrg.... 

That is beyond awesome.


----------



## atticmike

ShadowFactoryX said:


> whilst browsing that site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nomnom



Holy mother, I'm gonna fap on that one for sure 

However, with the all wood parts, it could quickly get bothering. Red metal / aluminum parts would've been nice


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

atticmike said:


> However, with the all wood parts, it could quickly get bothering. Red metal / aluminum parts would've been nice



no way, wood parts are epic

though does need tone nob and 3WS


----------



## Louis Cypher




----------



## gunshow86de

Yay or nay? 











PS: Check out this site for some really "off-beat" builders ==> DestroyAllGuitars New Arrivals-Guitars


----------



## Prydogga

Bigfan said:


> Controls? where? It looks like it's just got a standard 1 vol - 1 tone layout.



Herp Derp. I didn't even realize, I kind of glanced the front, admiring the top, and not noticing that they were ferrules. 

Yeah, they're the turn off.


----------



## atticmike

gunshow86de said:


> Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Check out this site for some really "off-beat" builders ==> DestroyAllGuitars New Arrivals-Guitars


 
Looks a bit like a dismembered les paul  

Just checked out the site and some of the guitars reminded me of old pubs the way they're shaped and put together (wood-wise) 

Kind of like getting a guitar built by your grandfather xD


----------



## soliloquy

Louis Cypher said:


>



what is this?


----------



## Louis Cypher

^
Its a normal Les Paul thats had a a Engraved Full Body plate added by Cooper Customs in the UK. COOPER CUSTOMS - Bespoke Hand Engraved Customised Metal Guitar Plates Only found the site yesterday after searching for Engraved guitar plates after checking out the Jem Design loser thread by Macka and loving the Trem plate he had done.

Full Custom body plates from as little as £300 is a bargain in anyone's books and the craftmanship looks to be incredible... I am very tempted


----------



## atticmike

ShadowFactoryX said:


> whilst browsing that site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nomnom


 
Where did you find the guitar? Which manufacturer is this?


----------



## engage757

gunshow86de said:


> Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Check out this site for some really "off-beat" builders ==> DestroyAllGuitars New Arrivals-Guitars



Nay. Get rid of the pickguard for sure.


----------



## engage757

soliloquy said:


>



My God that is fucking HOT! I need a Flaxwood to try.


----------



## Disfear

Yeah, amazing guitars.






Their heavy.. metal model, Äijä, is pretty cool as well:


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## Louis Cypher

maliciousteve said:


>



I used to have one of theses.... they are fcuking gorgeous. Incredible guitar


----------



## soliloquy

Louis Cypher said:


> ^
> Its a normal Les Paul thats had a a Engraved Full Body plate added by Cooper Customs in the UK. COOPER CUSTOMS - Bespoke Hand Engraved Customised Metal Guitar Plates Only found the site yesterday after searching for Engraved guitar plates after checking out the Jem Design loser thread by Macka and loving the Trem plate he had done.
> 
> Full Custom body plates from as little as £300 is a bargain in anyone's books and the craftmanship looks to be incredible... I am very tempted





i had no idea companies did that!
maybe now i dont have to think of buying a zemaitis just to get that look! 
a faded mahogany les paul with that top would look awesome!


----------



## Louis Cypher

soliloquy said:


> i had no idea companies did that!
> maybe now i dont have to think of buying a zemaitis just to get that look!
> a faded mahogany les paul with that top would look awesome!



TBh neither did I! I mean I love the look of the zemaitis guitars but £15000 for one! haha! I can live without it! haha!! But yeah this site was a really pleasant surprise. Lovely work and craftmanship it seems to me and for a very reasonable price. I for one def got the URL bookmarked for some time soon....


----------



## soliloquy

Louis Cypher said:


> TBh neither did I! I mean I love the look of the zemaitis guitars but £15000 for one! haha! I can live without it! haha!! But yeah this site was a really pleasant surprise. Lovely work and craftmanship it seems to me and for a very reasonable price. I for one def got the URL bookmarked for some time soon....



well, the greco zemaitis guitars can be bought for 2500 US dollars. and i think cheaper still in europe? 

but yeah...i guess i can get a great gibbo with that top and i'm golden!


----------



## scherzo1928

maliciousteve said:


>


 
Probably the best quilt I've ever seen... Holy poop.


----------



## pink freud

Malkav said:


> Here's an RE-6 from Stuart Koll, it's an ergonomically designed arch-top - can I get a hell yeah



I could see Steve Howe playing this, therefor it is cool.


----------



## Rapture

Ibanez Ghostrider. Sooo good looking.


----------



## petruccirocks02

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



My buddy Mike Virok builds these. He let me borrow one with P90's. These are killer looking and playing guitars!

Cool to see them in this thread!

-Phil


----------



## Lagtastic

A couple from my collection:






A more recent acquisition:


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

petruccirocks02 said:


> My buddy Mike Virok builds these. He let me borrow one with P90's. These are killer looking and playing guitars!
> 
> Cool to see them in this thread!
> 
> -Phil



contact information plz?


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## degge

soliloquy said:


>



That's a forever lovable guitar, for sure!

Except the thousand switches and knobs


----------



## Alberto7

^ Neil Zaza's new babies!


----------



## soliloquy

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Neil Zaza's new babies!



i find that funny actually. looking at all his guitars with cort, warrior, and now with carvin, one thing remained constant: a clean look with minimal switches and knobs....and then all of a sudden you are slapped in the face with what he calls a 'coca cola finish' instead of antique brown


----------



## Alberto7

^ Hahaha true, but that antique brown sure does look like Coke! And calling it "Coca-cola" finish is just way simpler than calling it fancy names


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz

Agile Harm 1 Custom


----------



## signalgrey

wow. Love that green. fucking gorgeous


----------



## s_k_mullins

signalgrey said:


> wow. Love that green. fucking gorgeous



+1 to this! We need more green!

This one is a new arrival at Chuck Levin's... PRS Custom 24 in Eriza Verde, with matching headstock, transparent black back, and the original small neck heel. Looks fucking gorgeous!


----------



## JPMike

s_k_mullins said:


> +1 to this! We need more green!
> 
> This one is a new arrival at Chuck Levin's... PRS Custom 24 in Eriza Verde, with matching headstock, transparent black back, and the original small neck heel. Looks fucking gorgeous!



Awesome GREEN!!! 

Absolute Stunner!!! The Gold hardware match so good withe green.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Has this been posted yet?


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## ILuvPillows

What are those? Suhr?


----------



## Rapture

Looks like the guitars Guthrie is using


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## s_k_mullins

ILuvPillows said:


> What are those? Suhr?



Yes sir, they're Suhr!


----------



## iamdunker

some amazing guitars in this thread. I freaking love ss.org


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Prydogga

That's on my list of things I want to buy this week. High chance of that happening. I think this is the same one that was one o few still for sale on DCGL


----------



## xeL

Bar the skulls, the iron cross Is kind of growing on me though.


----------



## mikemueller2112

I've had some new thing for green lately. That green on the PRS Cu24 and the Carvin is mean.


----------



## SnowfaLL

god Neil Zaza's CT624s are awesome.. Im still unsure if I like the CT shape over the standard PRS shape, but other than that I'd pick up one for sure. 

Altho I kinda want to make my own PRS/CT type body with a Moses graphite neck.. that'd be my dream 6 string right now.


----------



## JosephAOI

DIS THREAD 

My GAS obsessions:


































Unfortunately only the last one is mine


----------



## atticmike

Without the intention of offending anyone finding these pieces to their liking, they look quite fugly to me 

Guessing it mostly has to do with the barfing finish ^^ 



s_k_mullins said:


> +1 to this! We need more green!
> 
> This one is a new arrival at Chuck Levin's... PRS Custom 24 in Eriza Verde, with matching headstock, transparent black back, and the original small neck heel. Looks fucking gorgeous!


 



soliloquy said:


>


----------



## Louis Cypher

Probably posted already in this epic thread but always worth another post... I want a charvel demartini soooo bad  
Hand painted by Dan Lawrence that graphic...


----------



## JPMike

Charvel Martinis look so nice.


----------



## Louis Cypher

I love em... even as a kid I wanted one so bad...


----------



## elq

I generally don't care for tele's, but these two are just amazing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

That first one is stunning.


----------



## JPMike

vampiregenocide said:


> That first one is stunning.



+1 I love those dark woods. So Classy!!


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## mikemueller2112

atticmike said:


> Without the intention of offending anyone finding these pieces to their liking, they look quite fugly to me
> 
> Guessing it mostly has to do with the barfing finish ^^



Haha, I love those finishes.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've always been a fan of the Merle Haggard siggie. If I ever fell into an obscene amount of money for some reason, it's one of the first things I'd buy.






EDIT: Moar pics















Crap photo, but it's the only close-up of the headstock & Tuff Dog logo I could find.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've always been a fan of the Merle Haggard siggie. If I ever fell into an obscene amount of money for some reason, it's one of the first things I'd buy.



The stripe of maple on the back is amazing.


----------



## faekildare

My own custom purple heart RG/JEM


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



OHH GOD

thats awesome, who made that?


----------



## pink freud




----------



## BucketheadRules

/thread


----------



## gunshow86de

pink freud said:


>


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

ShadowFactoryX said:


> OHH GOD
> 
> thats awesome, who made that?



SoulMate Guitars Home


----------



## JPMike

This thread is evil.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Murmel

I probably already posted this but whatever


----------



## Augury

BucketheadRules said:


> /thread.


this


----------



## DaniJem




----------



## Viginez




----------



## Miek

DaniJem said:


>



I can _almost_ get behind this one.


----------



## atticmike

Viginez said:


>


 
awesome look but the unsymmetric left lower wing is a bit of a turn off.


----------



## xeL

SG/Jazzmaster anyone?


----------



## Murmel

xeL said:


> *Viper*/Jazzmaster anyone?


Fixed.
Trust me, any Gibson SG fanboy will fucking rage if you call a Viper an SG.
With that said, awesome guitar


----------



## afireinside

Not to toot my own horn some of mine I love

Gibby Studio 50's Tribute HB:













Ibby RGT42 DXQM Mystic Green:


















SX Ash Tele modded:


----------



## Viginez




----------



## Riggy

The last two need to exist.


----------



## JosephAOI

Riggy said:


> The last two need to exist.







No, really, build them. Do this world a favor.

In fact, I might build the second but use Spalted Walnut, hipshot bridge, 2 humbuckers, and be a 7.


----------



## Riggy

JosephAOI said:


> No, really, build them. Do this world a favor.
> 
> In fact, I might build the second but use Spalted Walnut, hipshot bridge, 2 humbuckers, and be a 7.


It's tempting actually. I've already got all the hardware lying around. Mind, I'd probably want to make it as a 7 :3


----------



## acheron

Ormsby Guitars Image 4


----------



## soliloquy

acheron said:


> Ormsby Guitars Image 4


















i never understood the appeal of this inlay, or the stripper inlays that schecter offers...though with the half bullet inlays on the other frets, it kinda makes them look like boobs


----------



## Miek

Yeah I think inlays like that are really tasteless.


----------



## Swyse

Miek said:


> Yeah I think inlays like that are really tasteless.



Why you tasting them bro?

Seriously though I agree, I had a schecter xxx a while back that was alright, but the inlays ruined it for me.


----------



## Murmel

Classic shapes are really growing on me as of late.


----------



## soliloquy

Murmel said:


> Classic shapes are really growing on me as of late.



is it me, or the body seems a bit smaller? 


i really cant decide if i like the goldtop or not. not just this, but ANY goldtops! i look at the pictures and i drool. i look at em in real and i say 'that would look ridiculous on me!'...i dont get it


----------



## engage757

Swyse said:


> Why you tasting them bro?
> 
> Seriously though I agree, I had a schecter xxx a while back that was alright, but the inlays ruined it for me.




I had a Peavey XXX for awhile. tasteless as well.

in addition to sounding like fucking dogshit.


----------



## Hollowway

soliloquy said:


>



Yeah, these are tasteless if they're serious. If it's ironic it would be different. Are these serious? I kinda think that no one would seriously put a mudflap girl inlay on a guitar without it being a joke. But then again you can never estimate the stupidity of man.


----------



## Murmel

soliloquy said:


> is it me, or the body seems a bit smaller?



As far as I know there are 2 sizes for Explorers. That may very well be the smaller one.


----------



## pink freud

Murmel said:


> As far as I know there are 2 sizes for Explorers. That may very well be the smaller one.



Yeah, the "Pro" series started it, I think.


----------



## sibanez29

I naturally have bad tendonitis in my left wrist (fretting hand!), so this looks like the greatest guitar ever in my opinion. Supposed to be completely ergonomic and easy on the wrist and back while sounding/playing superbly.





Also, I know Mr. Strandberg makes these guitars on comission, but if anyone knows about how much these cost then PLEASE PLEASE message me!


----------



## Subz




----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Alberto7

^ That is one strange wood/finish! I'm guessing it's some sort of dyed zebrawood? Although it looks more like it's the wood's natural color... Which would be awesome.



Subz said:


>



That is fucking gigantic...  But the woods used are absolutely exquisite


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

Alberto7 said:


> ^ That is one strange wood/finish! I'm guessing it's some sort of dyed zebrawood? Although it looks more like it's the wood's natural color... Which would be awesome.



You are correct sir.,.,dyed zebrawood.


----------



## atticmike

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



what is up with you and your green fetish ?  

Hope that this trend is gonna come to an end soon


----------



## yellowv

Green guitars are awesome!!!


----------



## yellowv




----------



## soliloquy

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



this would have been total win if the finish was matte


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## ShadowFactoryX

that explorer finish is gorgeous
i love the hardware too


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## gheoss




----------



## ShadowFactoryX

^ If thats not classy, idk what is


----------



## gheoss

another pic


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

^ HNNNGGGGGGGGG


----------



## pink freud

That's a Taylor, isn't it?


----------



## gheoss

yes they are Taylors, beautiful guitars, try the guitar configurator in Official Taylor Guitars Website - Taylor Electric Guitars | Taylor SolidBody Electric Guitar, Taylor T5 Electric Guitar


----------



## soliloquy

this is so beautiful that it should be illegal!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

sibanez29 said:


> Also, I know Mr. Strandberg makes these guitars on comission, but if anyone knows about how much these cost then PLEASE PLEASE message me!



It says on his website, IIRC they start at like 2500 CAD, but I could be wrong, just go to the website and check.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## gibson5413

My three Anderson guitars:


----------



## JPMike

soliloquy said:


> this is so beautiful that it should be illegal!



I LOVE PURPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

gibson5413 said:


> My *three* Anderson guitars:


----------



## JosephAOI

l





Been gasing for this guitar since I got into Chon. Mario's custom-










Nolly's GORGEOUS Blackmachine. I LOVE the top on this guitar so much.











(For you silverburst fans) LOOK WHAT I FOUND!


----------



## metalheadblues

^ are you kidding ME???WOW i had no idea it came in that finnish 
awesome find


----------



## JPMike

JosephAOI said:


> (For you silverburst fans) LOOK WHAT I FOUND!



That's indeed a rare find!!! 

I like it!!!


----------



## atimoc

This Totman signature Iceman looks bloody amazing, neck-through too.


----------



## Alberto7

So, I was fiddling around with an online guitar editor that I find in this thread's OP, and came up with this almost by accident:






It looks to me like a pretty lavish PRS Private Stock.


----------



## narad

Alberto7 said:


> So, I was fiddling around with an online guitar editor that I find in this thread's OP, and came up with this almost by accident:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like a pretty lavish PRS Private Stock.



Since it was an accident they may be lenient and only charge you will the lesser crime of guitar-slaughter.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## BucketheadRules

There is a lot of green in this thread.

Not that I'm complaining...


























Thing is though, this thread will probably be closed quite soon because last time I checked, pornographic content wasn't allowed.

That green Stephen Carpenter ESP is definitely porn.


----------



## s_k_mullins

To continue the green trend, a little ESP action...











And some love for the Charvel Custom Shop as well...


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

Hideously Gorgeous? 
I love em...


----------



## Alberto7

^ WUT was that?

EDIT: I can actually see myself liking them if they didn't have that number plate slapped right on the front of the body . That ash looks sweet.


----------



## Zugster

A tele only Rick Perry could love.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

Yeah, the plates are a bit much,.,but they fit the theme the builder was shooting for. roaddog


----------



## clubshred

I had to add a threesome to this amazing collection of porn. I just got the Tele on the left last week.


----------



## Mysticlamp

s_k_mullins said:


> To continue the green trend, a little ESP action...





what is that?!?!?!!?!


----------



## clubshred

Mysticlamp said:


> what is that?!?!?!!?!



That is an ESP Horizon III or also known as an H3. My fave from them... I so desperately would love to buy one but they aren't available in the states... or so I was told. 

If the owner of this fine piece of ass would like to sell her... please PM me!


----------



## Andromalia

A bit self-serving, but allow me to introduce this soon-to-be-mine marvel:


----------



## Alberto7

Wow, that looks like the guitar King Arthur would have played!  Beautiful and impressive paint job and craftsmanship! Amfisound at their best!


----------



## Kaos-G

That axe is definitely "epic", in every sense  Is that an armor-like strap under the guitar??


----------



## Andromalia

I have a thread for it in the luthiery and builds section, it is finished and will be delivered next week, I'll do an NGD then, these are pics from the 
workshop.



> Wow, that looks like the guitar King Arthur Isildùr would have played!



Fixed the little mistake.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Woops, my bad!  I haven't seen the build thread


----------



## BucketheadRules

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> Hideously Gorgeous?
> I love em...



This thread.

Leave it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## MetalHeadMat

afireinside said:


> I hate pink but holy hell!




I'm in love! Pink is my favourite colour!!


----------



## elq

I posted this in another thread, but it needs to be seen by more people -

An awesome NAMM Jackson with inlay by Ron Thorn.


----------



## nangillala

I don't like the Jackson headstock, but I do love the naginata-Inlay!


----------



## Kaos-G

That's one of the most beautiful Jacksons I've ever seen! DO WANT!


----------



## Louis Cypher

The Samick Blues Saraceno models.... I love em!


----------



## JosephAOI

MetalHeadMat said:


> I'm in love! Pink is my favourite colour!!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> Yeah, the plates are a bit much,.,but they fit the theme the builder was shooting for. roaddog



i think they are cool

but the rest of what the dude from dismal ax makes is gorgeous:


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

ShadowFactoryX said:


> i think they are cool
> 
> but the rest of what the dude from dismal ax makes is gorgeous:




I like that one,.,He uses some "out there" woods.
This one Dismal Ax Barncat
is made from Cucumber wood


----------



## tank

this 3d is pure sex!


----------



## mikemueller2112

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> I like that one,.,He uses some "out there" woods.
> This one Dismal Ax Barncat
> is made from Cucumber wood



I wonder how that would sound...
Some of those "out there" woods may be cool cause they're unique, but there's a reason woods like swamp ash, mahogany, korina are widely used as tone woods.


----------



## soliloquy

just played these guys...very impressed! only downside was that its fret access could have been a HUGE improvement over les pauls...but then they went ahead and made that cut away a) TINY so no hand can fit in it b) cramped, so no fingers can reach the upper frets...

access to the 21st fret is very easy. after that it gets a lil annoying. i guess they will fix that with the later models. but for guitars made in china, they sure as hell play nice!


----------



## Revorder_Metal

This (to me) is the most beautiful guitar in the world.






you guys should see it up close. The finish has so much character.


----------



## ExousRulez

Just started a thread for you guys to post pics of what you think are "classy" but still metal, ill start with these two http://www.maxguitarstore.com/store/products_pictures/torerotjydh.jpg http://www.dallasusedguitar.com/images/cl/110638519/110638519.jpg


----------



## yellowv

OH Wait you said classy


----------



## MaxOfMetal

What exactly qualifies a guitar as a "Metal Guitar"?


----------



## ExousRulez

MaxOfMetal said:


> What exactly qualifies a guitar as a "Metal Guitar"?


 Well a guitar made for metal, like with active pickups, a floyd rose etc, what makes it classy is a nice top or a more traditional shape. http://www.route1guitars.com/img/Dec08/cadis1.jpg


----------



## xfilth




----------



## ExousRulez

xfilth said:


>


I wouldn't classify that a metal guitar although I love the fact it has a maple board


----------



## yellowv

I think you missed something there dude


----------



## ExousRulez

yellowv said:


> I think you missed something there dude


The metal top?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im waiting for pictures of Blackmachine and Vik guitars


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

it has the word class in it  Classy, and brutal.

EDIT: This is NOT me by the way.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Gaudiiii


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

You knew this was coming.


----------



## yellowv

That blue flame steiny.... Oh my


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I think it belongs to someone here?


----------



## ExousRulez

I can't figure out how to post the pictures not the link but here's another one, http://i.ebayimg.com/t/DBZ-Guitars-Bolero-QM-Siberian-Quilt-/00/$(KGrHqQOKjIE1ufLO4dwBNcWpve-hg~~_35.JPG


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

ExousRulez said:


> I can't figure out how to post the pictures not the link but here's another one, http://i.ebayimg.com/t/DBZ-Guitars-Bolero-QM-Siberian-Quilt-/00/$(KGrHqQOKjIE1ufLO4dwBNcWpve-hg~~_35.JPG








That finish!


----------



## TomAwesome

Those BFRs and Tosin's LACS... Mmm...


----------



## Church2224

I think Jackson qualifies for this thread. Wish I had some more to offer.


----------



## troyguitar




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ /thread


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

troyguitar said:


>



My friend has this, but TOM and gold EMGs. Who wants pics?  Nice choice though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Me!!!


----------



## Bigfan

Goddamnit Troy, I really want your Rhoads now


----------



## ExousRulez

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y170/warmitag/My Gear/Armitage_BC-Rich-Mockingbird2.jpg


----------



## ExousRulez

http://pix.ricojrguitars.com/upload/2011/05/14/20110514231714-bbea2f33.jpg


----------



## ExousRulez

http://pix.ricojrguitars.com/upload/2011/05/14/20110514232709-dc21097e.jpg


----------



## ExousRulez

*mod edit: label things like this NWS in the future or you're going to get some time off*

Ok I HAVE to post this one! http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...Jackson Custom Shop Kelly Perfect Pair 3.jpg


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Stealthdjentstic said:


> ^ /thread



Second.


----------



## Force




----------



## ExousRulez

Force said:


>


That warlock would be perfect with a ebony board, I want to see one with the warlock NJ headstock, black with red bevels and MOP diamond inlays. that would look sick


----------



## Osiris




----------



## Toshiro

I think these are classy, but I might be biased:


----------



## Hollowway

ExousRulez said:


> Ok I HAVE to post this one! http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...Jackson Custom Shop Kelly Perfect Pair 3.jpg



2 things: please search on here to learn how to post photos, and do not post images like this without a NSFW warning. It could get some people in hot water.


----------



## Toshiro

ExousRulez said:


> Ok I HAVE to post this one! http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...Jackson Custom Shop Kelly Perfect Pair 3.jpg



That guitar is the polar opposite of 'classy'.


----------



## BucketheadRules

GuitaristOfHell said:


> it has the word class in it  Classy, and brutal.
> 
> EDIT: This is NOT me by the way.



No way! That's the gaudiest, most horrible inlay I've ever seen. Also, too much quilted maple, colours are too bright and has WAY too much gold hardware. IMO, of course.

New rule proposal: Nothing with an excessive amount of dead shellfish decorating the fretboard or body is allowed in. 
So that means no Schecter Hellraisers or garishly decorated LTDs.

These are classy:




























EDIT: Oops, sorry for the large pictures.


----------



## Jack Secret

I'll throw my beloved beat to hell Ibanez USA custom graphic Necromancer's Castle on the pile.






I'm sure my Carvin V220 would qualify if it was some gaudy neon color as well.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Oh wait, and:






My online creation, the towering magnificence that is the Tele-Rhoads.


----------



## ExousRulez

BucketheadRules said:


> Oh wait, and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My online creation, the towering magnificence that is the Tele-Rhoads.


 How do you do that bro? Can you maybe make me something?


----------



## bluffalo

first thing that comes to mind
devins cockstock 7 string horizon


----------



## BucketheadRules

ExousRulez said:


> How do you do that bro? Can you maybe make me something?



It's on TCT Kisekae, an online virtual guitar-building site.

What do you need me to do? I should be able to help.


----------



## Leuchty

WHITE = CLASSY AS FUCK.


----------



## BucketheadRules

CYBERSYN said:


>



God, that looks so fucking weird with a neck pickup


----------



## Viginez




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Its been posted already, but this guitar, IMO, is the definition of a classy metal guitar.






And just because vintage black + gold = fancy.


----------



## Blood Ghost

CYBERSYN said:


> WHITE = CLASSY AS *FUK*.



Fixed. 



Viginez said:


>



That finish...  GAS


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## skeels

Sometimes "classy" and "metal" are mutually exclusive.


----------



## thatguy87

extreme shapes are not classy...


----------



## Lukifer

Ohh that Rhoads! Was going to post a pic of mine but Im not now!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules

thatguy87 said:


> extreme shapes are not classy...



Except Icemen.


----------



## McBrain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Its been posted already, but this guitar, IMO, is the definition of a classy metal guitar.



The gloss version is way more classy... Needs some gold pickups though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thatguy87 said:


> extreme shapes are not classy...



I disagree. 






























Granted I wouldn't take some to a traditional Jazz gig, but I'd rock them in a softer setting for sure. 

This one isn't extreme, but it's damn classy. 





On a slight off topic note, I'm REALLY surprised Moser isn't as popular around here. Their Templar series are very affordable and he's more than open to things such as baritone scales and extended range.


----------



## Into Obsidian

thatguy87 said:


> extreme shapes are not classy...


*opinions


----------



## Djent

Jeroenofzo's 7 string Iceman build takes the cake for being metal and classy at the same time.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/124562-nfbgd-7-string-iceman.html


----------



## ExousRulez

BucketheadRules said:


> It's on TCT Kisekae, an online virtual guitar-building site.
> 
> What do you need me to do? I should be able to help.


 Well I wanted to see an Ibanez RGD with a reverse headstock,ebony board and sharkfin inlays (the ibanez ones like on the iceman you posted, a TOM bridge and active pickups.


----------



## ExousRulez

MaxOfMetal said:


> I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I wouldn't take some to a traditional Jazz gig, but I'd rock them in a softer setting for sure.
> 
> This one isn't extreme, but it's damn classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a slight off topic note, I'm REALLY surprised Moser isn't as popular around here. Their Templar series are very affordable and he's more than open to things such as baritone scales and extended range.


I couldn't see like half those pictures


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ExousRulez said:


> I couldn't see like half those pictures



Fix your internet. Those are hot linked directly from Moser's site.


----------



## ExousRulez

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fix your internet. Those are hot linked directly from Moser's site.


 Oh, I love the faststar,moser v and the superstrat models


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

*Flamesuit on* I find many of the BC Rich guitars to be classy metal axes. They aren't just ridiculous for the sake of being ridiculous and with the right finishes and whatnot they are amazing. My personal fav? Of course..


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *Flamesuit on* I find many of the BC Rich guitars to be classy metal axes. They aren't just ridiculous for the sake of being ridiculous and with the right finishes and whatnot they are amazing. My personal fav? Of course..



I agree.......except about the Draco.


----------



## ExousRulez

MaxOfMetal said:


> I agree.......except about the Draco.


 Chuck fucking schuldiner.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ExousRulez said:


> Chuck fucking schuldiner.



Ya know the funny thing about that guitar? It was the idea of Rick Derringer I believe. So originally it wasn't a "metal" guitar. Funny how that turned out eh? It's become one of BC Rich's top "metal" shapes.


----------



## ExousRulez

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ya know the funny thing about that guitar? It was the idea of Rick Derringer I believe. So originally it wasn't a "metal" guitar. Funny how that turned out eh? It's become one of BC Rich's top "metal" shapes.


 Didn't that guy take the stealth idea to gibson but they refused and then bc rich made it instead?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ExousRulez said:


> Didn't that guy take the stealth idea to gibson but they refused and then bc rich made it instead?



I believe so. From what I read, he really liked the Explorers and wanted to expand on the idea, so he came up with that and I guess it rubbed Gibson the wrong way. Dumbasses


----------



## ExousRulez

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I believe so. From what I read, he really liked the Explorers and wanted to expand on the idea, so he came up with that and I guess it rubbed Gibson the wrong way. Dumbasses


 Honestly I hate gibson, their guitars aren't exactly "quality" and are RIDICULOUSLY overpriced and have you seen their "modern" shape?  Which guitar was suppose to line up directly with the corners of the explorer?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ExousRulez said:


> Honestly I hate gibson, their guitars aren't exactly "quality" and are RIDICULOUSLY overpriced and have you seen their "modern" shape?  Which guitar was suppose to line up directly with the corners of the explorer?



The Stealth was his "modded" version of the explorer






Apparently he dug the shape and designed the Stealth in inspiration. He was a little guy and the Explorers looked huge on him. From what I understand his Stealth model was to cut some of the bulk off


----------



## UnderTheSign

MaxOfMetal said:


> On a slight off topic note, I'm REALLY surprised Moser isn't as popular around here. Their Templar series are very affordable and he's more than open to things such as baritone scales and extended range.


I rarely see him mentioned, too. I guess it's because he's mostly known for his pointy shapes and people instantly ignore the rest of his stuff?

A pity - Neal's a great guy and I love my Templar


----------



## ExousRulez




----------



## MaxOfMetal

UnderTheSign said:


> I rarely see him mentioned, too. I guess it's because he's mostly known for his pointy shapes and people instantly ignore the rest of his stuff?
> 
> A pity - Neal's a great guy and I love my Templar



We had one of his apprentices/employees on here for a little bit trying to drum up some hype for some baritone 7s (one of them being the Scimitar 7 on his site) as well as seeing if there was any interest in 8-strings. 

I mean, USA hand made guitars with choice pickups and hardware for around $2k. How did Moser get lost in the shuffle?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MaxOfMetal said:


> We had one of his apprentices/employees on here for a little bit trying to drum up some hype for some baritone 7s (one of them being the Scimitar 7 on his site) as well as seeing if there was any interest in 8-strings.
> 
> I mean, USA hand made guitars with choice pickups and hardware for around $2k. How did Moser get lost in the shuffle?



Because Bulb doesn't play them..so no one here wants them 

But seriously I agree that it's odd that Moser gets no mention around here. Honestly I'm not in love with the majority of his shapes but the man's proven himself to be able to build whatever one could need or want.


----------



## Viginez




----------



## ExousRulez

I really wish they would make a fucking production stealth with a tone pros TOM and super rotomatic tuners like on the newer pro models.


----------



## skeels

Dig this crazy Moser headstock!


----------



## ExousRulez

I like this one better.


----------



## great_kthulu

MaxOfMetal said:


> I agree.......except about the Draco.



always found this shape very classy. Very flowing as opposed to the jagged edges that most "extreme" shapes have.


----------



## ExousRulez

Well this is the most "metal" headstock iv'e ever seen


----------



## ExousRulez

Ok a lot of pics,























Sorry if I posted to many


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

oh my Satan that thing is GORGEOUS


----------



## BucketheadRules

ExousRulez said:


> Well I wanted to see an Ibanez RGD with a reverse headstock,ebony board and sharkfin inlays (the ibanez ones like on the iceman you posted, a TOM bridge and active pickups.



Sorry man, Kisekae doesn't have an RGD shape but I think the rest would be doable, it'd just have to be a standard RG shape.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



Oh wow.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ya know the funny thing about that guitar? It was the idea of Rick Derringer I believe. So originally it wasn't a "metal" guitar. Funny how that turned out eh? It's become one of BC Rich's top "metal" shapes.



Wow, I did not know that.

It's odd that Gibson turned him down for that shape, then a few years later they tried to get away with this:






I feel guilty for posting it in this thread, because it's full of gorgeous guitars and now... this.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> oh my Satan that thing a GORGEOUS




Aaaaaaahhh.... Those inlays are wonderful


----------



## Adam Of Angels




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Those widowbeast headstocks are so goddamn sexy. I'd LOVE one of those on my Draco


----------



## Pooluke41

Numbers and Class, as in classroom, geddit?

Ah nevermind...


----------



## ExousRulez

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Those widowbeast headstocks are so goddamn sexy. I'd LOVE one of those on my Draco


 I know right? I wish bc rich would make the higher end warlocks like the pro x with those.


----------



## ExousRulez




----------



## Leuchty

thatguy87 said:


> extreme shapes are not classy...


 
I strongly disagree


----------



## McBrain




----------



## DraggAmps

bluffalo said:


> first thing that comes to mind
> devins cockstock 7 string horizon



Yeah, that thing is awesome. Accept I HATE when the holes/ferrules for the string-thru is in that V shape. Straight or angled ferrules FTW. Or just stick a Hipshot bridge on there, preferably.


----------



## JPMike

Chris Poland's Yamaha sig model?


----------



## Viginez




----------



## Into Obsidian

JPMike said:


> Chris Poland's Yamaha sig model?


It was originally a santana model/ added floyd


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## JPMike

Into Obsidian said:


> It was originally a santana model/ added floyd



Didn't know, sexy guitar nontheless.


----------



## CapinCripes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And just because vintage black + gold = fancy.


 thats why i have one.


----------



## danger5oh

It will be mine... oh yes, it will be mine...


----------



## Kabstract




----------



## ExousRulez

danger5oh said:


> It will be mine... oh yes, it will be mine...



Holy shit that ones nice! I love the vixen headstock on that shape too although I prefer the jekyll.


----------



## danger5oh

^^^ A little hard to tell too, but the entire back of the body is white... the classiest color there is 

That will be featured in a NGD post very, very soon muahahahaha!!!


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Kaos-G




----------



## gunch

While we're on the subject of Mr. Rich


----------



## ExousRulez

Kaos-G said:


>


 I fucking love silverburst


----------



## MikeH

Viginez said:


>



Definitely in my top 3 favorite guitars. This thing oozes class.


----------



## Hollowway

Into Obsidian said:


>



I love Warriors, but I always think they look off centered. It looks like the pickups, etc. are skewed way to the side and the part with the controls is just way to roomy. 

Also, is that yours? The wall looks a lot like Pat's (xxxshreditupxxx).


----------



## ExousRulez

Hollowway said:


> I love Warriors, but I always think they look off centered. It looks like the pickups, etc. are skewed way to the side and the part with the controls is just way to roomy.
> 
> Also, is that yours? The wall looks a lot like Pat's (xxxshreditupxxx).


 I agree, I think the xiphos is more visually balanced compared to the warrior although the stealth is my favorite "x" shape other than maybe the neal moser faststar.


----------



## danger5oh

ExousRulez said:


> I fucking love silverburst



In all seriousness... there are not too many things in this world that I wouldn't do for that silverburst Jackson Demon... easily in my top 10 fav guitars.


----------



## danger5oh

​


ExousRulez said:


> I agree, I think the xiphos is more visually balanced compared to the warrior although the stealth is my favorite "x" shape other than maybe the neal moser faststar.



Hanging from a strap, the Warrior is the epitome of metal... but hanging from a wall mount, it's def a little off. I could really care less though... as more people are going to see it on stage than at my house, and in reality the guitar plays so good I could really care even less what it looks like period.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## ExousRulez

danger5oh said:


> ​
> Hanging from a strap, the Warrior is the epitome of metal... but hanging from a wall mount, it's def a little off. I could really care less though... as more people are going to see it on stage than at my house, and in reality the guitar plays so good I could really care even less what it looks like period.






Death warrior > every other guitar ever made.


----------



## ExousRulez

From an old thread.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

I don't have a picture, but if a description will suffice, I seem to recall an old MKII or MKI B.C. Rich Ironbird. It was a very nice red, very bright and vibrant, with gold hardware and a Kahler. Very basic, but god damn is it ever classy. If I can find a pic I'll throw it up, but I can't find it on my computer or on the site I originally got it from!


----------



## JPMike

Wait till you guys see, my incoming Ricos...


----------



## ExousRulez

JPMike said:


> Wait till you guys see, my incoming Ricos...



Are they jizztastic?


----------



## thatguy87

Pooluke41 said:


> Numbers and Class, as in classroom, geddit?
> 
> Ah nevermind...



Still classier than anything BC Rich has or ever will put out. If we don't have guidelines for classy then anything can be put in this thread since we're going off our own opinions. and pointy = not classy in my "opinion." Maybe it's because I hate and think they're extremely immature. Idk.


----------



## Louis Cypher




----------



## Viginez




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## ExousRulez

I can't really get into that guitar I mean I like it on paper but when I see it on a person it just doesn't look right.


----------



## JosephAOI

My next guitar!^

I think this RGD is pretty damn classy looking in that sort of modern, simple way-





I want one of these so bad-


----------



## Viginez




----------



## myampslouder

Surprised no one has mentioned this beauty


----------



## Viginez




----------



## s_k_mullins

B.C.Rich definitely knows how to do "classy" and "metal"...


----------



## Jack Secret

Anyone remember the old Dean Mach series?


----------



## s_k_mullins

Jack Secret said:


> Anyone remember the old Dean Mach series?



Yep... Hated it!


----------



## Jack Secret

s_k_mullins said:


> Yep... Hated it!




I'm sure that point took out more than a few eyeballs.


----------



## Levi79

ExousRulez said:


> *mod edit: label things like this NWS in the future or you're going to get some time off*
> 
> Ok I HAVE to post this one! http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...Jackson Custom Shop Kelly Perfect Pair 3.jpg


 Word. I opened this at school bro. Coulda been baaaaad.


----------



## Konfyouzd

lol @ made for metal... Despite the awesomeness posted in this thread, I deem the premise false.


----------



## Konfyouzd

BucketheadRules said:


> Except Icemen.


 
And the Jackson Kelly... Oh my GOD I want a Kelly...

Also... Aren't these used in metal like constantly?






Sorry if someone already posted one. I didn't see it.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Konfyouzd said:


> lol @ made for metal... Despite the awesomeness posted in this thread, I deem the premise false.



Agreed on this... 
There really is no guitar "made" for one style of music or another. Sure some guitars are designed or marketed towards one musical style or another,and some guitars are most suitable for playing a particular styles due to it's features... 
but technically you can play whatever the hell you want on whatever guitar you want


----------



## Konfyouzd

This is why I'm going to buy a BC Rich Beast and play lounge music.


----------



## thatguy87

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fix your internet. Those are hot linked directly from Moser's site.



I can only see one picture as well. the last one.


----------



## grogarage

http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=DEAN+...&w=600&h=450&ei=ANbTTrPuI6bk0QHtn9G0AQ&zoom=1

The class of a Custom LP (block inlays, white binding), the v sahpe (my favorite) and the ''metal-as-can-be'' dean headstock and zebra pick-ups...I JUST LOVE IT!


----------



## Konfyouzd

@ thatguy - Ditto


----------



## BucketheadRules

Jack Secret said:


> Anyone remember the old Dean Mach series?



Leave this thread. Right now.


----------



## UnderTheSign

MaxOfMetal said:


> We had one of his apprentices/employees on here for a little bit trying to drum up some hype for some baritone 7s (one of them being the Scimitar 7 on his site) as well as seeing if there was any interest in 8-strings.
> 
> I mean, USA hand made guitars with choice pickups and hardware for around $2k. How did Moser get lost in the shuffle?


I guess we should just keep mentioning his stuff and hope someone bites the bullet 

Actually, I have my $100 down on the 3rd (LAST! ever) full NT custom Spawn. The pre-lawsuit one, with old style batwing headstock and Beast/Brian Hoffman-spinoff body. Don't think my name has come up on the "to build" list though and I don't have $4k+ to blow right now.... Give it a few years, haha.

That said, the Templar series are usually super classy. Maple neck, walnut body, optional maple caps... Here's mine, for reference. This one was probably just a few bucks over $2000, because I wanted a fancy shape, maple cap, etc etc. Base price for the Starblazer, Morpheus and Bastard V were $1600 back then, superstrat and tele shapes either $1200 or $1400 I believe. A friend of mine has a Phoenix 10 and at his specs it was approx. $1600.


----------



## JPMike

^^that's way too much for me.


----------



## McBrain

Ah, what the hell... Gibson Explorer Pro


----------



## Viginez




----------



## GuitaristOfHell

McBrain said:


> The gloss version is way more classy... Needs some gold pickups though.



 I think both are tied ish, Both classy as hell.


----------



## UnderTheSign

JPMike said:


> ^^that's way too much for me.


Understandable. Maybe this one would suit SSO a bit more. $2k for standard specs, $2.5k for these specs (fancier neck wood, fancier walnut, etc). 
Basic specs would be 7 strings, 27" scale, maple neck w/ ebony or rosewood board, walnut body, fixed bridge, 2 humbuckers (probably Duncans or Dimarzios, knowing Neal). 
And yes, Neal has used BKPs I think 
Scimitar 7 String Baritone Guitar [Scimitar 7-B] - $2,000.00 : Neal Moser Guitars , Fine Custom Handmade Guitars, Basses, electric guitar parts and BC Rich Parts






[/end shameless plug ]


----------



## ExousRulez

Epic ^^^


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Jack Secret said:


> Anyone remember the old Dean Mach series?



That looks incredibly uncomfortable. 

Seriously, what is that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

UnderTheSign said:


> Understandable. Maybe this one would suit SSO a bit more. $2k for standard specs, $2.5k for these specs (fancier neck wood, fancier walnut, etc).
> Basic specs would be 7 strings, 27" scale, maple neck w/ ebony or rosewood board, walnut body, fixed bridge, 2 humbuckers (probably Duncans or Dimarzios, knowing Neal).
> And yes, Neal has used BKPs I think
> Scimitar 7 String Baritone Guitar [Scimitar 7-B] - $2,000.00 : Neal Moser Guitars , Fine Custom Handmade Guitars, Basses, electric guitar parts and BC Rich Parts
> 
> 
> [/end shameless plug ]


 
That was the one that the user here, who worked at Moser got built. 

I feel kinda bad for the guy. He came here all excited ready to takse suggestions and work with the forum. All he got were a few of the token SSO answers (hence the scale) and then when the guitar was built no one really cared.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I think this is classy excuse my messy room.


----------



## Ironbird

Happy to see a lot of BC Rich love in this thread!

I'll contribute with Bernie Rico Jr's Vixen - truly one of the classiest 'metal' guitars in existence.












I believe this belonged to an SSO member.


----------



## Dooky

This thread appears to have turned into - 'post pics of metal guitars'. There are a fair few there that I wouldn't necessarily call "classy" - not to say I dont like them, but not really guitars that your gonna pull out for a blues gig or a few tunes at your grandparent's 60th wedding anniversary.
IMO, "Classy" sort of implies that it's a great metal guitar but could also be used for other genres/things. Warriors and Warlocks aren't what I'd call "classy" - they're kickass metal guitars, but I struggle to see how they're "classy".


----------



## JStraitiff

nuff said


----------



## Konfyouzd

I love the Avenger


----------



## skeels

I think this thread is all really about what is "classy" and what is "metal". There are guitars that are both. There are guitars that are neither. What people think of these terms really says more about the person than the terms. As our definition of what is metal varies, so will our definition of class. Is a natural stain mockingbird appealing to everyone? Probably not. Is it a stereotypical metal guitar? Who cares really. People just want to see the guitars and express their preferences. Well, some want to say "No! You're wrong! That's not metal!" or "no! that's not classy!" But we don't care about them. 
More guitars please.


----------



## Konfyouzd

We have a gorgeous guitar thread already. Just thought ab that. Isn't that more or less what this thread is trying to be given the bias toward metal on this site?


----------



## engage757

Just gonna go ahead and toss this out there. Classy, and metal as fuck.


----------



## s_k_mullins

engage757 said:


> Just gonna go ahead and toss this out there. Classy, and metal as fuck.
> 
> **EPIC Caparison Angelus



Yes indeed!


----------



## engage757

my favorite guitar ever. Blows everything else away IMHO. And you guys know I love a lot of guitars. Have Stupid GAS. borderline addict. ok, not borderline. 

Caparison Angelus HGS is mah shit.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I'll throw my Charvel into this. Looks pretty classy IMO, and it holds it's own at a metal gig or a blues-rock gig.


----------



## ExousRulez

What bridge was on that caparison?


----------



## ExousRulez

http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part2/img/yIMG_3711.jpg[/IM
G]
And now for the most extreme of all :evil:
[IMG]http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part3/img/xIMG_7254.jpg


----------



## JStraitiff

ExousRulez said:


> What bridge was on that caparison?



+1

EDIT: looks like it has a schaller symbol on it. Im gonna look for it 

EDIT: Here we go http://guitar-bridge.com/hp193108/Artikel-Liste.htm



ExousRulez said:


>



THIS is classy.


----------



## Atomshipped

Just IMO


----------



## BucketheadRules

ExousRulez said:


>



What's this? It's very nice.


----------



## ExousRulez

BucketheadRules said:


> What's this? It's very nice.


 Ran custom, I don't remember where on the site it was though.


----------



## engage757

ExousRulez said:


> What bridge was on that caparison?




Schaller 1458. favorite bridge design ever for me!


----------



## engage757

This belongs to guy_in_latvia

Think it may be for sale!


----------



## motomoto

^ wasn't he just selling his orbit?


----------



## UnderTheSign

ExousRulez said:


> And now for the most extreme of all


Here's the original they/whoever ordered it ripped off...







BucketheadRules said:


> What's this? It's very nice.


That's a copy of a Neal Moser Wraith. 







MaxOfMetal said:


> That was the one that the user here, who worked at Moser got built.
> 
> I feel kinda bad for the guy. He came here all excited ready to takse suggestions and work with the forum. All he got were a few of the token SSO answers (hence the scale) and then when the guitar was built no one really cared.


Ah, didn't know Dan Fastuca was on here. Must've been "before my time"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

UnderTheSign said:


> Ah, didn't know Dan Fastuca was on here. Must've been "before my time"



I'm pretty sure it wasn't Dan Fastuca. I know Dan bought the guitar, but it wasn't him who made it.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Going through all 7 or so pages so far... I've seen maybe 8 out of 40 guitars I'd concider classy, imo.


----------



## UnderTheSign

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm pretty sure it wasn't Dan Fastuca. I know Dan bought the guitar, but it wasn't him who made it.


Yeah, my mistake, I read your post as "the guy who had it built posted here"


----------



## Hirschberger

I'm severely disappointed in all of you.


----------



## Blasphemer

Hirschberger said:


> I'm severely disappointed in all of you.



Does paul have a tattoo of his own guitar?


----------



## JPMike

Is my Rico classy? 

P.S Someone post Emil Wrestler's Red Charcoal PRS, cause that one is classy as hell and METAL!!!!


I only found video of it, get a pic up!


----------



## engage757

JPMike said:


> Is my Rico classy?



No. Not at all.


 


*runs and hides from ensuing JPMike Shitstorm*


----------



## JPMike

engage757 said:


> No. Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *runs and hides from ensuing JPMike Shitstorm*



hahahahaha!! At least, it's METAL!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Daaaaaamn... I'm likin' that.


----------



## -42-

So, what's goin' on in this thread?


----------



## JPMike

Headstock!


----------



## JPMike

-42- said:


> So, what's goin' on in this thread?



Guitar p0rn.


----------



## Pikka Bird

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Those widowbeast headstocks are so goddamn sexy. I'd LOVE one of those on my Draco



The beast headstock looks like it's meant to cradle your ball sack.


----------



## motomoto

...and then there was silence


----------



## JPMike

^^a Liferuiner.


----------



## danger5oh

motomoto said:


> ...and then there was silence



Oh Dear Lord... what is that and how can I get one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

danger5oh said:


> Oh Dear Lord... what is that and how can I get one?



Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - Home


----------



## ExousRulez

danger5oh said:


> Oh Dear Lord... what is that and how can I get one?



Meh, thats an ugly shape the only LP shape I really like is the DBZ bolero.

Also it looks like my thread as been a success


----------



## danger5oh

MaxOfMetal said:


> Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - Home



I wish I could have my click back... I am now seriously lusting. That whole website should just be posted in this thread and the mods could close it... end o' thread.


----------



## JPMike

and then I wonder why sometimes I avoid logging in the forum...


----------



## motomoto

^looks like i've done some serious damage


----------



## Dooky

skeels said:


> I think this thread is all really about what is "classy" and what is "metal". There are guitars that are both. There are guitars that are neither. What people think of these terms really says more about the person than the terms. As our definition of what is metal varies, so will our definition of class. Is a natural stain mockingbird appealing to everyone? Probably not. Is it a stereotypical metal guitar? Who cares really. People just want to see the guitars and express their preferences. Well, some want to say "No! You're wrong! That's not metal!" or "no! that's not classy!" But we don't care about them.
> More guitars please.



I agree with you - Perhaps I am being a bit too pedantic. But I could never describe a Moser guitar as being "classy". The Caparison Angelus on the previous page however, "classy" as hell!
But then, there are some great, quality, well crafted metal guitars in this thread which is nothing to complain about.


----------



## Ironbird

Yeah, there's just no use arguing about what we individually define as 'classy'. It's subjective. You can say that the Avenger posted above is classy, but I'd disagree, and so on.

Quoting skeels - "More guitars please."


----------



## Konfyouzd

motomoto said:


> ...and then there was silence



That top is so sexy. It looks like it was airbrushed on...


----------



## ExousRulez




----------



## Ardez




----------



## UnderTheSign

^See, now that's actually a more "metal" shape. I don't see how your run of the mill PRS looks "metal", despite it being used for metal.


----------



## Ardez

UnderTheSign said:


> ^See, now that's actually a more "metal" shape. I don't see how your run of the mill PRS looks "metal", despite it being used for metal.



Yeah, true dat =)


----------



## BigBaldIan




----------



## Diggy

I know its not the best pic in the world, but here's my set neck HeavyMetal Strat.


----------



## engage757

JPMike said:


> hahahahaha!! At least, it's METAL!!




Bastard. 



What does he call that color anyway?


----------



## gunshow86de

So, essentially, this is a "post a picture of any guitar and call it metal and classy" thread?

Well then, here we go.....


----------



## Ironbird

Jari Maenpaa is the man.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

MMMmmmmmm ebony...


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ that should be in the horrible guitars thread imo 
its so gaudy!


----------



## Cabinet

I like the shape and the colors, but so many switches and knobs really turn me off to guitars. I'd rather keep things simple.


----------



## soliloquy

its so pweady i'm gonna die! *Growls: ITS SO PWEADY!!!!*


----------



## gunshow86de

One of the dude's from Cormorant is rocking this by Nelsons Stringed Instruments. Looks like the locking nut is actually a series of clamps instead of a hex bolts and pads.


----------



## zappatton2

My Beast, the archtop and tobacco burst are a touch of class to a pointy manifestation of evil IMO. Great tone to boot (and heavy as all living heck).


----------



## Adam Of Angels

ExousRulez said:


>



This made an uncomfortable mess before me.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

I say a B.C. Rich ST Mockingbird


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

UnderTheSign said:


> I don't see how your run of the mill PRS looks "metal", despite it being used for metal.












ImBCRichBitch said:


> I say a B.C. Rich ST Mockingbird



I'll raise you a Mockingbird Pro X. ;D


----------



## Kaos-G

Timo Tolkki's Siggi Braun is another pretty classy axe


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well I hadn't seen this thread before! Kind like the gorgeous guitar thread, but hey who cares. 

My Agile Texan 7 looks beautiful and sounds heavy.


----------



## ExousRulez

I'm kinda thinking for my next guitar I just should get another dean dave mustaine model instead of getting something else and hating the neck,fingerboard,frets etc.


----------



## shadowlife

Kaos-G said:


> Timo Tolkki's Siggi Braun is another pretty classy axe



That's incredible.


----------



## Shadowspecced

8D


----------



## Konfyouzd

Vigier Marilyn...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

zappatton2 said:


> My Beast, the archtop and tobacco burst are a touch of class to a pointy manifestation of evil IMO. Great tone to boot (and heavy as all living heck).



Holy shit. That is amazing.


----------



## motomoto

Shadowspecced said:


> 8D





= sex


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> One of the dude's from Cormorant is rocking this by Nelsons Stringed Instruments. Looks like the locking nut is actually a series of clamps instead of a hex bolts and pads.



Kinda.


----------



## ExousRulez




----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kinda.



I am disappoint.


----------



## Blood Ghost

ExousRulez said:


>



Turn those graphics into a flamed red burst finish, slightly more subtle inlays and I'd be on that like shit on Velcro.


----------



## JamesM

Has this been posted?


This thing makes me so hard!


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Adam Of Angels




----------



## Randy

That guitar is legendary.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Har har


----------



## iron blast

The Armada said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> 
> This thing makes me so hard!



What is the box he is jamming thru?


----------



## gunshow86de

iron blast said:


> What is the box he is jamming thru?



Axe-FX Micro.


----------



## JamesM

iron blast said:


> What is the box he is jamming thru?





gunshow86de said:


> Axe-FX Micro.



Yes, Axe-FX Micro.

AKA PreSonus AudioBox USB.


Count to ten. Presonus just got fifty new orders.


----------



## Riggy




----------



## Adam Of Angels

^ Wrong thread.


----------



## Riggy

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ Wrong thread.


Liez. Swirls are always classy, lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Not that one


----------



## Viginez




----------



## drmosh

MaxOfMetal said:


> We had one of his apprentices/employees on here for a little bit trying to drum up some hype for some baritone 7s (one of them being the Scimitar 7 on his site) as well as seeing if there was any interest in 8-strings.
> 
> I mean, USA hand made guitars with choice pickups and hardware for around $2k. How did Moser get lost in the shuffle?



yeah, I don't get it either. They really make some stunning looking guitars.


----------



## jawbreaker




----------



## jawbreaker

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/jawbreaker-albums-jawbreaker-picture6250-back.jpg




My baby


----------



## Alberto7

^ WOT?!... That finish is the definition of the word stunning. Even if I don't think I'd get one like that, it certainly is a striking instrument, and the finish job is very creative!

Oh, the wonders of ash!


----------



## narad

Viginez said:


>



What is this beaut'?


----------



## Mendez

The Armada said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> 
> This thing makes me so hard!



I played this one! It's easily one of the best guitars I've played


----------



## s_k_mullins

narad said:


> What is this beaut'?



Jackson PC-1 Phil Collen model... absolutely stunning!


----------



## Pikka Bird

gunshow86de said:


> I am disappoint.



No need for that. It looks like it works much the same as the quick release mechanism on bicycle wheels so you only use the screw to dial in the clamping force for your particular string gauge, and then the clamps allow tool-less locking and unlocking once this is set.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## vampiregenocide

Carvins don't look right to me without rounded bodies imo.


----------



## JPMike

I know this might be the wrong thread or even the wrong forum, but I am in such a hollowbody jazzy guitar mood!!!!

I want one of these so bad.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ you may enjoy these:


----------



## JPMike

I am so considering, a Benedetto Bravo / Bravo Deluxe or a Bambino / Deluxe. 

Fucking hell!!!!!


----------



## ExousRulez

Sevenstring carvin


----------



## soliloquy

JPMike said:


> I am so considering, a Benedetto Bravo / Bravo Deluxe or a Bambino / Deluxe.
> 
> Fucking hell!!!!!



have you seen the michael kelly heirloom?


----------



## JPMike

soliloquy said:


> have you seen the michael kelly heirloom?



Are Michael Kelly guitars good? I mean, I have tried a few but they were affordable ones. What's up with them?


----------



## soliloquy

JPMike said:


> Are Michael Kelly guitars good? I mean, I have tried a few but they were affordable ones. What's up with them?



hahahahha! 

read that last sentence of yours again.

so you're saying that guitars that cost arm and a leg are amazing, but budgeted guitars are horrible? 

i'm not that big a fan of michael kelly, but from what i have tried, they do make some awesome guitars. their 'patriot' (their singlecut guitars) are quiet sexy. and the 24 fret version of them are awesome. 

and i think it was called 'valour' or something else with a 'V' that was their acoustic line that was a partnership with Babicz guitars that played AMAZING and they were really high quality stuff.

the heirloom i posted up there is supposed to be more expensive at around 800-1000 dollars. never tried em, so dont know.

i'm just put off by their narrow nuts. i need at least 1 11/16 or wider for me to feel comfy on em


----------



## grogarage

that jackson Warrior is so awesome, i just drooled all over my keyboard


Viginez said:


>


----------



## GTailly

soliloquy said:


>


 
THAT CARVIN! O_O


----------



## s_k_mullins

Some Suhr love....


----------



## s_k_mullins

Tom Anderson Drop Top 7-string


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## shadowlife

All i have to say is that Ron Thorn is a genius.


----------



## scherzo1928

holy crap, this page on this thread is biblical!


----------



## gunshow86de

scherzo1928 said:


> holy crap, this page on this thread is biblical!



Go to the Thorn forum, and you'll find Jesus. 

Visions & Vanity Forum


----------



## scherzo1928

gunshow86de said:


> Go to the Thorn forum, and you'll find Jesus.
> 
> Visions & Vanity Forum


 
haha yeah, I've been there.


----------



## mikemueller2112

That finish on the Thorn is ridiculous.


----------



## b7string

Since we're on the topic of Thorns:

Mid-summer SoCal intros in Visions & Vanity Forum

Theres' a blue-burst one in there that almost made me soil myself with lust.


----------



## shadowlife

Good freaking lord...


----------



## Alberto7

^ Why? Just why do you do this to me?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Honestly, I find that one kinda ugly.


----------



## soliloquy

shadowlife said:


> Good freaking lord...



there was an ibanez that was posted here MANY pages ago that had something similar as well. it just looked amazing! i think it was done on spalt though


----------



## Miijk

One of my all time favorite colors is green... thats all...

Hehe, no but seriously, I like green and I have search for a nice green guitar but the only once I could find are customs, it might just be me who is blind or bad at searching but... anyone els feel the same? 

So I'm obviously wondering: are there any green guitars in production out there?


----------



## jl-austin

Not many green guitars out there.

Jackson X-series is the first that comes to my mind.


----------



## e7lek

ESP has a couple of green stuff


----------



## USMarine75

My baby... Flaxwood Rautia


----------



## Miijk

Oh my that is a beauty! 

Hmm... haven't checked out jackson that much tbh!


----------



## Konfyouzd

USMarine75 said:


> My baby... Flaxwood Rautia
> *Guitar with sexiest top I've seen in a LOOONG time*


----------



## danger5oh

That Flaxwood is EPIC.


----------



## MetalDaze

There's always the Jackson X Series Kawasabi Green:


----------



## Konfyouzd

... and my personal favorite


----------



## Hourglass1117

The more chances I get to post my beauty, the better


----------



## Miijk

My GGAS is getting worse


----------



## yellowv

Sadly green guitars don't sell well that is why not many of them are around. I think they rule.


----------



## Konfyouzd

But they say geniuses pick green. 






Clearly there's a shortage of them in the world.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

my green ibby 

Sorry everyone else was posting pics so I decided to xD


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Ibanez RG350M Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

I have one of those in blue. It's awesome


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

Gotta love a green Les Paul Custom 
http://rick-connelly.com/green4.jpg


----------



## HaveFaithWithin

I don't have one,

But this hunk of a man does! (No homo)


----------



## Tom 1.0

My epi.


----------



## Michael T

LTD had an EC1000 deluxe in a gnarly ass green. And Nothingleft09 on here painted his 7621 a sweet Camero green earlier this year.


----------



## TimSE

I FULLY endorse this thread! Green For the biggest guitar coloured win!


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## JStraitiff

^ omg this!!! I would love a green guitar like that one. *Steals pics for custom shop reference*


----------



## jl-austin

Suhr


----------



## s_k_mullins

Late night bumpage...


----------



## yellowv

Wow I love that Carvin. I hate their normal headstock, but with the holdsworth headstock that fucking thing kicks me right in the nuts.


----------



## Force

There's an awesome Kawasaki Green soloist on ebay but they wont ship to Australia...............MF's.

As Kermit sang, '_It ain't easy bein' green_'...........


----------



## indrangelion

I have a Lime Green Parker. But if I recall correctly, there are a few high-end Parkers (Fly etc) with other green finishes. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Silence2-38554

Here's my green contribution!




IMGP3565 by kaldenyates, on Flickr




IMGP3568 by kaldenyates, on Flickr

And I might end up with one of these some time in the near future:






Zion Bent T!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

This one is just awsome sick. I'd love to get one of these with my own specs. Maybe someday.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/175703-ngd-kxk-content.html


----------



## Tomo009

TRENCHLORD said:


> This one is just awsome sick. I'd love to get one of these with my own specs. Maybe someday.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/175703-ngd-kxk-content.html



woooow, that finish is just too good!

I'm not a fan of lime or solid green, but green dyes are some of the most awesome looking guitars.


----------



## Toshiro

Should've read the OP, sorry.


----------



## Kwirk

Does this count?


----------



## Miijk

Just saw that Mayones had a few green options! Expensive guitars but it would be really cool too have the grain-topwood like on the gothic models, have it in black and then bright green in the grains if you know what I mean? 

http://www.mayones.com/en/katalog/colors/mporedm


----------



## clubshred

I noticed my old Suhr Modern up there where someone posted some green Suhrs... 

Here's one of my very green guitars - a McNaught G-5. Selling it, sadly but I am buying another McNaught so it's all good. If you notice, the pickup in the neck that is in there is different. I started with a black and white Liquifire but I have a Duncan Jazz in the neck now. I also have a Duncan custom shop pickup called the Crazy 8 in the bridge. Very cool... this also has an EMG Afterburner and fully loaded GraphTech piezo tremolo with a Tremol-No and D-Tuna.


----------



## Miijk

Kwirk said:


> Does this count?



So ugly... so hideous... I want it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Charvel had the limited run green models:











The RG350 comes in green and a great for modding. 






So does the RG340






As well as the Xiphos 27 fretter:






And this RGT






Kirk Hammett's sigs are kinda green:






And then there's this:






But also comes in Edwards more affordable form:


----------



## DevinShidaker




----------



## Konfyouzd

^


----------



## s_k_mullins

PRS does great green finishes...

Emerald Green:





Eriza Verde:





Evergreen:


----------



## soliloquy

mcnaught does awesome greens! actually, the green carvins i posted up there were inspired by mcnaughts green:


----------



## Miijk

Konfyouzd said:


> ^



I second that!


----------



## Blake1970

So much green! Love the pics.


----------



## Miijk

What? There is no guitar in there 

Oh wait... found it, sorry my bad


----------



## engage757

dude, there are hundreds of green guitars out there, you just have to figure out what you want in a guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Miijk said:


> What? There is no guitar in there
> 
> Oh wait... found it, sorry my bad


 
I'm struggling to decide which I find more interesting, though... 

Looking at it again I think I might finally feel like I have enough guitars.


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Miijk

engage757 said:


> dude, there are hundreds of green guitars out there, you just have to figure out what you want in a guitar.



Yeah I know, but it's nice to see all the beautiful greeniness  
I basically know what I want in a guitar and it's good too see all these options!

Edit: Oh and a question about the tilted pup on the BC Rich: how much dose that effect the sound?


----------



## Konfyouzd

The difference is probably minimal and you probably wouldn't even notice it unless you played the same guitar both ways (straight and crooked pup).


----------



## JPMike

I ordered one of these 1 week ago... It will be done in the end of March!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

ignore this


----------



## Cancer

More pics can be found at the NGD here.


----------



## GTailly

ouch. That is amazing. X.X


----------



## uncle_sprinter

This thread makes me wanna refinish my DR-7 in green.


----------



## SirMyghin

Where ever the green guitars are, I sincerely hope they stay there, out of sight.


----------



## Buddha92

hhannnnnnnnnnnggggggggg that SRC <3 fuck i gotta get one of those. i want one SO bad.


----------



## JStraitiff

I second the PRS finishes. If i ever got a custom 24 i would get it in the verde green.


----------



## soliloquy

JPMike said:


> I ordered one of these 1 week ago... It will be done in the end of March!! Can't wait!!!



that has to be the most beautiful guitar ever! :O


----------



## JPMike

soliloquy said:


> that has to be the most beautiful guitar ever! :O



Well, imagine this, plus white bound F Holes.


----------



## Grimbold

im getting this bad boy later this week


----------



## ralphy1976

Grimbold said:


> im getting this bad boy later this week



looks like a paintshop work? isn't it?


----------



## Alberto7

So, how about this 7-stringer for a bit of a change?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## ittoa666

I personally find this very sexy.


----------



## engage757

Miijk said:


> Yeah I know, but it's nice to see all the beautiful greeniness
> I basically know what I want in a guitar and it's good too see all these options!
> 
> Edit: Oh and a question about the tilted pup on the BC Rich: how much dose that effect the sound?




What are you looking for man? What are you playing on now?


----------



## DC23

Here's my green one! Green ghost flame with the accidental abalone inlays (which are also green so it looks super cool!).


----------



## eaeolian




----------



## wowspare

^ That looks like a metal version of the Steve Vai Universe swirl


----------



## Buddha92

how does that jackson 7 string metal flake swirl play? ive heard about them but from the ones ive seen the quality sucked.


----------



## eaeolian

Buddha92 said:


> how does that jackson 7 string metal flake swirl play? ive heard about them but from the ones ive seen the quality sucked.



I have yet to see one that was in any way, shape, or form bad. They've all rivaled the '91-'94 Jackson Pros in terms of build quality. Mine plays and sounds great. The most common complaint I see is what a pain it is replacing the EMGs.

I think these are one of the more underrated 7s available right now. They're not cheap, but they're worth it. I know Kmanick here has one that he likes, too.


----------



## Pablo

I'll share my two green guitars - a Carvin DC727C and my Warmoth Strat -nothing outrageously special, but they are beautiful to me...


----------



## xeL

If I had some Flame, this Is what It would look like.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Dis thread needs MOAR Scott French:


----------



## BucketheadRules

Oh wait, hang about... we also gotta have moar Robin:
















I SO want a Machete (the top one)... it's a massive shame they went out of business.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Maybe it's just me... But wtf is that headstock?!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Maybe it's just me... But wtf is that headstock?!



I dunno... I like it though.


----------



## Into Obsidian

Yeah bitch.


----------



## Alberto7

BucketheadRules said:


> I dunno... I like it though.



Yeah, not saying you can't like it, of course. But it struck me as being extremely odd


----------



## JP Universe

If you missed the original NGD here it is... 1 of the best production guiars out there imo. The graphic and flame are gorgeous 

















Enjoy


----------



## Alberto7

^ wub x (9x10^(&#8734)


----------



## soliloquy

JPMike said:


> Well, imagine this, plus white bound F Holes.



no, i think the sublty of the guitar makes it beautiful


----------



## JPMike

Into Obsidian said:


> Yeah bitch.



Steinberger? Who's the guy playing??



JP Universe said:


> If you missed the original NGD here it is... 1 of the best production guiars out there imo. The graphic and flame are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy



I used to have a P1, love the way the P2 looks, the P3 doesn't amaze me. I used to dig the P4 for a while.


----------



## vampiregenocide

JPMike said:


> Steinberger? Who's the guy playing??



Might be wrong, but looks like a very young Paul Masvidal.


----------



## Into Obsidian

^ Yes, it IS in fact Paul Masvidal


----------



## soliloquy

xeL said:


> If I had some Flame, this Is what It would look like.



what is the name of this beautiful thing that closely resembles a guitar?! 

the horns are a bit off, otherwise i would have said PRS?


----------



## xeL

soliloquy said:


> what is the name of this beautiful thing that closely resembles a guitar?!
> 
> the horns are a bit off, otherwise i would have said PRS?



As far as I know It's a PRS, The angle of the picture puts you off a little.

I know what I want to save for.


----------



## OlisDead

soliloquy said:


> what is the name of this beautiful thing that closely resembles a guitar?!
> 
> the horns are a bit off, otherwise i would have said PRS?



Definitely a PRS Private Stock.

Saw it for sale on a belgian site, here it is :

PRS Custom 24 Private Stock - Te koop | 2dehands.be


----------



## Goatchrist

Basicly all of Paul Masvidal's Steinies belong in this thread.


----------



## Be_eM

Goatchrist said:


> Basicly all of Paul Masvidal's Steinies belong in this thread.



Then you should simply integrate this thread completely into the "Gorgeous" thread


----------



## Into Obsidian

Reminds me of the Carbon Based Cover!


----------



## JPMike

Didn't know, it was Paul. Mind me. 

These pics remind me of Holdsworth playing those headlesses.




Anyone has an idea which brand are these?? I think it's a Steinie.


----------



## BucketheadRules

OK, I know this has been posted but it's so lovely that I think we need to see it again:






Actually, why don't we just...






There, that should do it.


----------



## shadowlife

JPMike said:


> Didn't know, it was Paul. Mind me.
> 
> These pics remind me of Holdsworth playing those headlesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has an idea which brand are these?? I think it's a Steinie.



That's a DeLap guitar, built by luthier Bill DeLap. Allan has had a few over the years, including a baritone, but he's currently playing a one-off custom headless Carvin guitar.


----------



## JPMike

shadowlife said:


> That's a DeLap guitar, built by luthier Bill DeLap. Allan has had a few over the years, including a baritone, but he's currently playing a one-off custom headless Carvin guitar.



I own a Carvin HF2 and I simply love it. 

My guess is, how much DeLaps cost? There has to be a building time, since those guitars are custom made. 

Anyone has played one?

Brett Garsed Sig ESP? Anyone fancy??


----------



## s_k_mullins

^Love that Garsed sig!

Continuing with the ESP love...






































And a wall of pure SEX!


----------



## Justin Bailey

shadowlife said:


> That's a DeLap guitar, built by luthier Bill DeLap. Allan has had a few over the years, including a baritone, but he's currently playing a one-off custom headless Carvin guitar.



DeLap also does work on all his other guitars too, they're almost all DeLapedaded in some way. Also, he finally got Carvin to build him a headless? News to me, any pictures?


----------



## misingonestring

Continueing the green guitar trend


----------



## JPMike

That ESP post was... torturing!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Been going through a more traditional phase of late. Here are some models I like.


----------



## ittoa666

This belongs here. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2797885-post1.html

Lovely guitar he has.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Blood Ghost

JP Universe said:


> If you missed the original NGD here it is... 1 of the best production guiars out there imo. The graphic and flame are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy



Wow... That's... Oh--Oh no. Oh God. Ahhhhhhhh, it's all over the computer!


----------



## BucketheadRules

soliloquy said:


>



Oh Jesus, you have no idea how sticky my underwear is now.

Is that zebrawood or something? It almost looks like bamboo, it's just beautiful.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ bamboo is usually made up of TINY pieces, so it will kind of look like a shredded wood stuck together. kinda like this:





but yes, that indeed is zebra wood


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## 7phreek

I thought I might throw my new axe in here for all to see. Shaman JPM standard.I've yet to do a NGD for her,but thats coming.Enjoy...


----------



## Spamspam




----------



## SilenceIsACrime

soliloquy said:


>



WHOA. Wait, hold up - what IS that??


----------



## Spamspam

Zebrawood PRS.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nah that's not a PRS, looks like a Carvin. They have a model very similar to a PRS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SilenceIsACrime said:


> WHOA. Wait, hold up - what IS that??



Warrior Splash Page



soliloquy said:


> /\ bamboo is usually made up of TINY pieces, so it will kind of look like a shredded wood stuck together. kinda like this:
> 
> but yes, that indeed is zebra wood



Bamboo is available in larger boards, in fact you can get boards large enough to make Chapman Sticks out of a single piece.


----------



## Spamspam

Yeah, sorry bout that, got confuzzled, is a zebrawood Warrior, not PRS.


----------



## uncle_sprinter

Kramer <3


----------



## wowspare

PRS Dragons


----------



## BoomBoyBooms

......... said:


> Oni Guitars!
> 
> Brilliant design and gorgeous work




that's just beautiful


----------



## BoomBoyBooms

s_k_mullins said:


>



Whoa, what's the name of this one?


----------



## soliloquy

Spamspam said:


>



that carvin sure is pretty!


----------



## Spamspam

Thanks 8) I'm a big fan of your purple CS6 also.


----------



## s_k_mullins

BoomBoyBooms said:


> Whoa, what's the name of this one?



That's an ESP Eclipse II, in the new Volcano Red finish. Very badass!


----------



## JPMike

I am GAS-ing so hard for this finish!! So I went for it on one of my BRJs!


----------



## s_k_mullins

^ That denim blue Suhr is so hot! I think I may have posted that same guitar a while back.


----------



## JPMike

s_k_mullins said:


> ^ That denim blue Suhr is so hot! I think I may have posted that same guitar a while back.



Well, if you did and judging from your previous posts, you got a great taste!!

That finish is TOO GOOD!!!


----------



## s_k_mullins

JPMike said:


> Well, if you did and judging from your previous posts, you got a great taste!!
> 
> That finish is TOO GOOD!!!



Thank you sir. Unfortunately my wallet can't keep up with my taste at the moment. 

And yes, that finish is so good! That guitar and finish are nearly perfect IMO.


----------



## s_k_mullins

PRS Private Stock


----------



## JPMike

s_k_mullins said:


> PRS Private Stock



God Damn!!


----------



## guidothepimmp

1st post here, thought i'd add to the gas... awesome forum


----------



## shadowlife

^^^
Awesome Charvel!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Such an awesome Charvel! It looks a lot like the Jackson PC-1 Au Natural model. Very beautiful!


----------



## guidothepimmp

s_k_mullins said:


> Such an awesome Charvel! It looks a lot like the Jackson PC-1 Au Natural model. Very beautiful!


 
Yeh the quality of timber and simplicity of some of these custom charvels isjust phenomenal..

visually stunning fiddles, and a mean rocknroll machine to boot.

Love these guitars, easily on par with some of the boutique brands


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

*Carbon Fiber-Bamboo*


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Durero

Maggotbrain where is that carbon fibre/bamboo guitar from? Links?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

Carbon Fiber-Bamboo Guitar


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## DC23

Man, that carbon finer bamboo guitar is wicked. I will have one


----------



## sell2792

/thread


----------



## MikeyLHolm

sell2792 said:


> /thread



some "basic" LACS iba? Nevertheless looks stunning, don't think i've seen similar inlays or binding before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MikeyLHolm said:


> some "basic" LACS iba? Nevertheless looks stunning, don't think i've seen similar inlays or binding before.


 
Not a LACS, but a JCustom S5400 from the late 90's decked out with "Hurricane" inlays, tons of abalone, and Lacewood body.


----------



## CrowCore777

Here's my beauty, couldn't find any better pictures 

So here's two pictures of me and 'Kelly,' 

first picture is during soundcheck..yes i love to lick microphones, laugh all you want


----------



## NaYoN




----------



## Alberto7

CrowCore777 said:


> Here's my beauty, couldn't find any better pictures
> 
> So here's two pictures of me and 'Kelly,'
> 
> first picture is during soundcheck..yes i love to lick microphones, laugh all you want



I was about to pull the trigger on one exactly like that a couple of years ago. It was great, and I loooooved the finish! But then I found out about Carvin, and ended up getting my first and, to date, only 7-string


----------



## CrowCore777

Alberto7 said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on one exactly like that a couple of years ago. It was great, and I loooooved the finish! But then I found out about Carvin, and ended up getting my first and, to date, only 7-string



Good choice, it's honestly a beautiful guitar, finish makes me shiver everytime, but it isn't that good...frets too high, rosewood etc its all about how you like your gutiar to feel though! The sound is flawless.

i don't really play with it anymore since i got my Agile, first and up to date, only 7 string


----------



## guidothepimmp

Courtesy of Charvel custom shop


----------



## ExousRulez

Most beautiful 7 string I have ever seen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Needs moar purple. 






SUHRly a nice guitar. 

And usually, image results for Warmoth instruments are enough to make me drool.


----------



## Murmel

In fact, I ordered one today


----------



## Murmel

damn double post


----------



## JPMike

Nothing beats purple!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JPMike said:


> Nothing beats purple!!!











Murmel said:


>




Looks a lot like my VM Strat. Just with a maple neck.


----------



## Jake

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Murmel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks a lot like my VM Strat. Just with a maple neck.


----------



## ExousRulez




----------



## soliloquy

/\ dean Vs are so sexy!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Where does one get the purple and blue Dean Z's and V's!?

EDIT: Nevermind, its just the light making it look purple.


----------



## JPMike

You said, purple?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JPMike said:


> You said, purple?



I'll never be able to afford that...


----------



## soliloquy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where does one get the purple and blue Dean Z's and V's!?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, its just the light making it look purple.



no, the purple dean is called 'pimp burst' unoffcially. i think its offical name is 'purpleburst?' its real. it was the dean DOA model a few years back. but their time capsule vs also offer that finish. 






this is the american version:


----------



## soliloquy

and my contribution. i LOVE my guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I need to get out of here. Too much GAS for a purple V.


----------



## s_k_mullins

New Music Man Steve Lukather model at NAMM... 
Olive Gold with satin Rosewood neck is sexy!


----------



## soliloquy

is it at all possible to make this a sticky? this has FAR more posts than any other sticky on the standard guitar forum. 














and not really a guitar...but a neck, so not sure if it goes here....apparently its brazillian kingwood?










source for the neck:
http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?2870958-FS-Insane-Brazilian-Kingwood-neck


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soliloquy said:


> is it at all possible to make this a sticky? this has FAR more posts than any other sticky on the standard guitar forum.



If it was sticky'd, everyone would ignore it.


----------



## Murmel

Could someone please link me the thread with all the SC builds? I can't find it, so I'll just post this here instead.






Preferably with a Strat 70's headstock 

Hmm, I wonder if you could just get an unfinished body from Warmoth, then put a really really thin pink finish on it with a clearcoat so that it chips super easy... Or perhaps I'm just too optimistic


----------



## Whitestrat

I'll play: My No.1 - Lilith, by Jason Schroeder of Schroeder Guitars.


----------



## USMarine75

soliloquy said:


>


 
^ I saw that someone finally bought this beast!


----------



## tank




----------



## Milpitas Monster




----------



## Milpitas Monster

One more...


----------



## November5th

Me and my Ibanez RG8527


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

heres my ibby's


----------



## Augury

Michael Keene's Washburn


----------



## Scroll

Milpitas Monster said:


> One more...


Your address and working schedule please


----------



## Goatchrist

>


Just stunning!


----------



## Gnash

soliloquy said:


> and my contribution. i LOVE my guitar



Whats? What has it gots precious?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Alberto7

^ Pure fucken' class.


----------



## pushpull7

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> *Carbon Fiber-Bamboo*



WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DslDwg

Someone mention purple


----------



## Arkhanum

Well since the thread has gone to purple guitars, ima show you my KE3R. The pic is the night when i had just bought her.


----------



## Bekanor

My first ever purple guitar.


----------



## elq

A little walnut, perhaps?


----------



## toiletstand

now thats how its done. holy shit.


----------



## signalgrey

Dont like Parkers in the slightest but thats a tastefully put together guitar.


----------



## Alberto7

Love the Parker. And I mean, LOVE the Parker.  I had never seen one with a walnut top. I'm also pretty sure there's more knobs/buttons/switches per inch squared on that thing than on an airplane's cockpit.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Holy shit that's the nicest Parker I've ever seen.


----------



## Stemp Fester

That Parker would be completely wasted on me but damn I'd love it... too bad there doesn't seem to be anyone in Oz that actually sells the things...


----------



## Viginez




----------



## vampiregenocide

Holy shit what is that?


----------



## Viginez




----------



## Viginez




----------



## Viginez

vampiregenocide said:


> Holy shit what is that?


 
ZERBERUS GUITARS

check them out

finest builds


----------



## Alberto7

... Not a fan of the headstock shape, but I can easily overlook that fact given how beautiful the rest of the instrument is! .

EDIT: Actually, let me rephrase that. The thing I like the least on those guitars is the headstock. It is still great, and much better than many other shapes I've seen.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I love that 'Red Dragon', though the fret access/neck heel could be better.


----------



## dschonn

Holy Fuck! Quadruple coils?


----------



## Viginez

Alberto7 said:


> ... Not a fan of the headstock shape, but I can easily overlook that fact given how beautiful the rest of the instrument is! .
> 
> EDIT: Actually, let me rephrase that. The thing I like the least on those guitars is the headstock. It is still great, and much better than many other shapes I've seen.


 
yes. very unique and sexy shapes. quality looks also top notch.


----------



## zappatton2

Wow, that Warlock! Is it a custom shop? If it's production, looks pretty damn nice!


----------



## DslDwg

zappatton2 said:


> Wow, that Warlock! Is it a custom shop? If it's production, looks pretty damn nice!



It's a limited production MIK. Beat Street Music out of Maryland took input from the BC Rich Players Forum and ordered a limited run of 40 Purple and 40 Black. 

I know a lot of people slag BC Rich and I get some don't like pointy extreme shapes but the current MIK's are solid Bang for the Buck guitars.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Zerberus, huh? Fucking awesome.


----------



## b7string

Not mine... but dear god, that quilt!!


----------



## soliloquy

/\ that a prs? why are the pickups and the pickup rings and the toggle switches different? :s


----------



## MikeyLHolm

Those zerberuses look pretty darn nice. Headstocks don't prevail tho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soliloquy said:


> /\ that a prs? why are the pickups and the pickup rings and the toggle switches different? :s



I noticed that too. Looks like the ones on the Taylor solidbodies. 

EDIT: Found it. 
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PS3555/
They're PRS 408 pickups. Must be new.


----------



## xeL

soliloquy said:


> /\ that a prs? why are the pickups and the pickup rings and the toggle switches different? :s



It's based on the P22, PRSes new flagship model.


----------



## b7string

xeL said:


> It's based on the P22, PRSes new flagship model.



Personally I think those new pickups are ugly as hell, they look goofy with the rounded bevels and the one being so fat while the other is so skinny... but when the guitar costs 9k, I won't ever have to worry about them because I will never own it 

Here is some more ridiculous quilt action 






Here's the whole gallery for the curious:
Guitar Gallery | Sweetwater.com

I dunno if its just a lighting effect or what, but dayum! That stain is so 3 dimensional its scary.

EDIT: Also, correct me if I'm wrong but these appear to be one piece tops.... gotta go change my pants brb.


----------



## Alberto7

^ And one piece tops they are . They're freaking beautiful. I really like the new pickups, but I feel as if they really change the classic PRS look. For better or worse? That's up to the beholder.


----------



## purpledc

Im a little biased. But yeah. 














































not mine anymore


----------



## anubis_aki

Hallo!
this is my purple guitar.
this guitar made by combat guitars in japan.




http://photozou.jp/photo/photo_only/1096175/123699061


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

My phone takes crap pictures. I'll try to upload something later, but I have a transparent violet Ibanez ARZ800. Love that guitar!


----------



## xRiCoRex

Where did you bought or made this hardware ?


----------



## Advv

Old thread... But I'll play.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

xRiCoRex said:


> Where did you bought or made this hardware ?





DO. WANT. 

But to answer your question, KxK Guitars usually has colored hardware. Could always contact them.

And this thread is heaven for me. So much awesomeness.


----------



## Spamspam

My wife and I refinished some guitars last summer. She picked the colors for this one.


----------



## Zeetwig

Take a look at this little purple beauty 

(Btw how do I put pictures in the post and not as thumbnails? :S)


----------



## pero

my purple troll guitar


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Here is my Warmoth. Everyone should have at least one parts guitar!


----------



## Milpitas Monster

One more pic


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dude, your custom Mesa is gorgeous.


----------



## xeL

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude, your custom Mesa is gorgeous.



What I really care about Is the matching Elmo .


----------



## clubshred

Milpitas Monster said:


> One more pic



Nice Burst! Holy fucking shit!!


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Wow! Burnt Chrome is popular here!


----------



## Jprocopio




----------



## absolutorigin

Some lovely guitars here. A little biased, but here's one of mine. Crappy phone pics though.


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Some subtle flame


----------



## alfaphlex

So I'm going backwards through this thread looking at all these amazing guitars and last thing I expect to see is this:



ittoa666 said:


> This belongs here.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2797885-post1.html
> 
> Lovely guitar he has.





Can't believe I made it in here! Thanks!


----------



## soliloquy

absolutorigin said:


> Some lovely guitars here. A little biased, but here's one of mine. Crappy phone pics though.



first: awesome guitar!
second: what phone is this? those have to be the best phone pics i've seen :O


----------



## absolutorigin

soliloquy said:


> first: awesome guitar!
> second: what phone is this? those have to be the best phone pics i've seen :O



Thanks! Haha it's an iphone. The pictures in the sunlight aren't bad. Also what the hell, just picked up this guy today. .


----------



## Pikka Bird

Milpitas Monster said:


> Some subtle flame



What is that? It has many LP Custom appointments, but has a 5-piece neck, isn't multi-ply bound and has no back binding... 

It's marvelous!


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Hi Pikka! You have a savvy and discerning eye. Honey Brownsugar is a 2005 NAMM built, one of one, semi-hollow Les Paul Custom. Even my Gibson bashing peeps gravitate towards her.


----------



## Milpitas Monster

absolutorigin said:


> Thanks! Haha it's an iphone. The pictures in the sunlight aren't bad. Also what the hell, just picked up this guy today. .



Striking guitar you have there Ab!! What pickups are in there? Could you swap em out if you wanted??


----------



## absolutorigin

Milpitas Monster said:


> Striking guitar you have there Ab!! What pickups are in there? Could you swap em out if you wanted??



These are the 408 pickups and electronics. As far as swapping the pups out, I haven't opened mine up yet. But from pictures I've seen of others the bridge pup routing seems to be the same. The neck definitely smaller than a traditional humbucker. But this guitar is for the pups and electronics so they're not really meant to be swapped out.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Viginez said:


>


 
I think it's really dissappointing when a manufacturer has the top carve so severe that the back wood shows through  They should have thought this one through a bit more in my book.


----------



## Alberto7

I don't dislike that look, actually. In fact, I think it was thoroughly thought through, and that was the intended look... I don't think anyone making guitars with such quality looks will overlook such a crucial aspect of the design.

Then again, I understand why a lot of people don't like it. I personally love it, but that doesn't mean it's objectively good (if such a thing even exists).


----------



## Riggy




----------



## JosephAOI

After seeing that Zerberus, my diet will now consist of Ramen and Rice to afford an Evil Morpheus.

I want it so bad!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## BucketheadRules

Mmmkay, this needs to be added now.











What I wouldn't give for a Robin Machete...


----------



## soliloquy

/\ that headstock and the spaced out string holes should be illegal....


----------



## vampiregenocide

Body makes sense somewhat, but the headstock kills it for me.


----------



## dschonn

sorry but those robins seriously belong to the horrible guitar land thread, imo


----------



## Viginez




----------



## vampiregenocide

For some reason my previous links broke. 






















^ I think that one would benefit by a black scratchplate and covered pickups.


----------



## pink freud

Dat white hollowbody....


----------



## thelarrinator

im a man of simple taste, simplicity is best imo!


----------



## Wyvern Claw

My RR1 Nebula and Custom Shop ESP. (People have been praising these in a few other threads, might as well share them here.  Although my apologies to anyone who have seen these several times already)


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Erazoender

I know this is mainly a 6 string thread but.....


----------



## pushpull7

Erazoender said:


> I know this is mainly a 6 string thread but.....



er gorgeous.......but what kind is it? carvin?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

looks like a DC700 to me


----------



## Erazoender

It is indeed a Carvin, though it's a DC 727 with rounded body edges, and Bare Knuckle Nailbombs


----------



## pushpull7

cool! I would really like to check carvins out.


----------



## soliloquy

Erazoender said:


> It is indeed a Carvin, though it's a DC 727 with rounded body edges, and Bare Knuckle Nailbombs



they do the 700/800 headstock on the 727? thats awesome!


----------



## THEE HAMMER

Hell, while we are showing off....


----------



## pushpull7

Oh yes, thank you for reminding me of how WOEFULLY inadequate I am by bringing that back up  hehe

I've put off starting up dialog about one because I've got some car issues and some teeth issues (I don't have dental insurance) but I ASSURE you, a guitar logistics is in my future


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## pushpull7

I really like that, but I'm wondering if they sound any good w/o the strings?


----------



## soliloquy

chrisharbin said:


> I really like that, but I'm wondering if they sound any good w/o the strings?



why would you wanna yell into the pickups? sure, it works for paul girlbert...but...


----------



## Koop

No words. No words at all.


----------



## soliloquy

as posted in the prs thread:


----------



## Enselmis

Koop said:


> No words. No words at all.



Jesus Christ. The best Parker ever created. Details! Now!


----------



## mikernaut

I dunno why but I'm loving the Jens Ritter Princess Isabella


----------



## Alberto7

I think that Ritter was posted here before, albeit a huge amount of pages back. I freaking LOVE how extremely classy and sleek it looks.


----------



## soliloquy

mikernaut said:


> I dunno why but I'm loving the Jens Ritter Princess Isabella



yes, they were posted like maybe 40 pages ago.
however, in those pics, they look really classy. but there is a video of them around. the video doesn't look as classy. why? the pics look like they are an 'egg shell' texture, so very matte. the video is actually high gloss which kind of cheapens the look 

or at least in my opinion

oh here we go:





and in the same vain...something i posted on page 17:






i think the guitar is called Avalon?
original pear tree Paradis Avalon
if someone can translate german...
Rolf Spuler - wenn eine idee nicht zuerst absurd erscheint, taugt sie nichts... albert einstein


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## StratoJazz

Into Obsidian said:


>



TMNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milpitas Monster

mikernaut said:


> I dunno why but I'm loving the Jens Ritter Princess Isabella




That looks very cartoony! I like it. That would look great if the Stay Puft Marshmellow Man was rockin it! Also, i think of King Features Syndicate with that pickup cover


----------



## Malkav

Just wanted to point everyone in the direction of a local South African luthier named Mervyn Davis. I've never tried one, but his design is quite interesting and I believe it to be unique and kinda pretty 

Mervyn Davis Guitars | Innovative South African designer and maker of stringed musical instruments - Established in 1973
SmoothTalker Guitars | Innovative South African designer and maker of stringed musical instruments - Established in 1973


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

there's some cool stuff there ^
but i liked this one:





retarded awesome, never wanted a reso till now


----------



## JPMike

Artinger Guitars is going to be my next custom order!!!!


----------



## Stealthtastic

I got about halfway through page 3, before I had a full on boner.
I love this thread,


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Durero

vampiregenocide said:


>


Any more info on this one vampiregenocide?

Must be relatively recent with that 7-string Sustainiac in it.


----------



## Jet9

The one really nice picture I have of any of my guitars. 





The Edge III even works properly on this one!


----------



## mikernaut

Damn I want a Michael Spalt guitar they look soo cool. info on that 7 string can be found here- apex guitars - Spalt Instruments


----------



## ikarus

Durero said:


> Any more info on this one vampiregenocide?
> 
> Must be relatively recent with that 7-string Sustainiac in it.




It's a guitar from an Austrian luthier called Michael Spalt.

check them out:

Guitars and Basses by Michael Spalt - Spalt Instruments


----------



## THEE HAMMER

ikarus said:


> It's a guitar from an Austrian luthier called Michael Spalt.
> 
> check them out:
> 
> Guitars and Basses by Michael Spalt - Spalt Instruments



And here I was thinking i'd settled down on a custom builder.


----------



## yellowv

anubis_aki said:


> Hallo!
> this is my purple guitar.
> this guitar made by combat guitars in japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHP_8077 -



That thing is awesome!!! 30 frets? I want that purple Schaller trem.


----------



## THEE HAMMER

yellowv said:


> That thing is awesome!!! 30 frets? I want that purple Schaller trem.



Yea that guitar is deliciously purple.


----------



## bob123

"Excuse me sir, your balls are touching..."


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Gawd damn, those are some nice balls!


----------



## THEE HAMMER

bob123 said:


> "Excuse me sir, your balls are touching..."



Poor, pitiful Albert lying there on the floor outnumbered with a special order neck


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## THEE HAMMER

ittoa666 said:


>



HHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## trickae

vampiregenocide said:


> 90s : Best period for Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> I want that S540FMTTS :|



i Just bought 2 Sabers this month and now I'm gassing for that Trans Turquoise and S540FMKTS. Dammit


----------



## Jake

not to toot my own horn here again or anything but *ahem*


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Viginez

http://www.pic-upload.eu?p=b2f28e49218cd592aeb2b15a393a2d41


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> There go my shorts
> 
> ME WANT NAO!
> What is it?
> Give it (insert number )more strings and it'll be my dream guitar <- someone was gonna say it, why not me?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

ittoa666 said:


>



Mmmm tasty, a guitar will never see production.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Here's my contribution.

























Okay hopefully that worked xD


----------



## Riggy

Not sure if Simon has posted it on here or not but this makes my trousers tight.


----------



## hiltz171jim

First my guitars (crappy cell phone pictures)





















Now others:











And the two most beautiful guitars I have ever seen in my life:


----------



## JamesM

Holy fuck that black top.


----------



## elq

I've never really been a fan of "dragon burst" finishes... but I do like Suhr's version


----------



## Invader

elq said:


> I've never really been a fan of "dragon burst" finishes... but I do like Suhr's version



I've never liked dragon burst either, but that one's pretty nice. With that top any finish would look nice though.


----------



## IB-studjent-

elq said:


> I've never really been a fan of "dragon burst" finishes... but I do like Suhr's version



elq, you always find a way to make me love you even more  
Any chance you might have a pic of that thing from the back ?


----------



## elq




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The burst is still too strong for me


----------



## elq

I can understand. Perhaps one of these will be more satisfactory


----------



## Blood Ghost

mikernaut said:


> I dunno why but I'm loving the Jens Ritter Princess Isabella



It's... The MentosCaster.


----------



## bob123

Debated where to put this one... the artistry level is off the charts with this one, and I dig the blue. Not bad enough to be "horrible guitar land" quality, not "pretty enough" to be here, but I like it, so this is my vote


----------



## Force

^^ Perhaps we should have a 'Dangerous Guitar Land" thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide

elq said:


>



Oh my. That's damn nice.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Haven't posted ITT since the Robins didn't go down very well a few pages back, but:






Dat bridge.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## skeels

^ are those real leaves?


----------



## UnderTheSign

bob123 said:


> Debated where to put this one... the artistry level is off the charts with this one, and I dig the blue. Not bad enough to be "horrible guitar land" quality, not "pretty enough" to be here, but I like it, so this is my vote


Their bodies are interesting and I wonder how the resin/fiber/whatever construction sounds and feels, but their headstocks look awfully big and apparently they're replacable...
Message Board - How to make a monster - part 1


----------



## soliloquy

skeels said:


> ^ are those real leaves?



from what i can tell, yes, they are real.
i dont know what guitar that is, nor who made it, or who it belongs to.
however, what an easy yet creative way to create a guitar top?
its so organic. we use 95ish percent of the guitar made of wood, why not use a few leaves in there while we are at it? whats the harm? 

granted, it may require a fairly thick clear top just to even everything out.


----------



## Alberto7

Here you go: Setius GTM 6 Leaves - Mayones Custom Shop Gallery

And they're likely real, yes. It's certainly possible. And it's a custom guitar. So why not?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Here's a few I really like:


----------



## SeductionS

Found this in the Schecter Vault: *TERRY CORSO Artist Model (2002-2003)*






Would've been perfect without the inlay...


----------



## blister7321

that was a slick looking one 
but your pic isnt working


----------



## SeductionS

Strange it works over here.
Another one then...


----------



## blister7321

its cool man
why did they have to discontinue that shape atleast 
such a cool guitar


----------



## VinnyShredz

KE2 
Super 2 and D-Activator (B)


----------



## Nakon14

My Ibanez :3


----------



## Webmaestro

This isn't quite as nice as some of the others here, but it's still the nicest guitar I'VE ever owned (though I rarely play it anymore). I had this Jackson Custom Shop Dinky made a long time ago... back in '96. Honduras mahogany back, flame maple top, maple neck w/ebony fretboard. Ibanez Lo-Pro Edge trem, EMG 81 and 89.


----------



## Bekanor

Never mind you figured it out.


----------



## Yaris

I'm not a fan of Les Paul shapes normally but I was just looking through Carvin's in stock guitars and saw THIS. I really really want to buy it now.


----------



## darren

That looks pretty awesome with the natural back.


----------



## shadowlife

That Carvin is a beauty.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## dr_kotasz

A bit offtopic, because it's a bass, but beautiful...







more pics here:
PICS


----------



## dr_kotasz

Another masterpiece w/ a crazy paintbrush finish :






best guitar i ever owned.

more pics here:

PICS


----------



## jake7doyle

Andrew_B said:


> dont trust anyone until they pay the deposit
> 
> back on topic though.....
> 
> i always liked this one too
> 
> i used to own that exact guitar


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## BucketheadRules

Any space for a couple of mine?


----------



## SeductionS

BucketheadRules said:


> Any space for a couple of mine?
> 
> Guitar porn.


Is that a Sterling JP100 with graphtech saddles?
Seems legit to me.


----------



## BucketheadRules

SeductionS said:


> Is that a Sterling JP100 with graphtech saddles?
> Seems legit to me.



Yep, strings breaking all over the shop before I put the saddles on, but it's solid as anything now.


----------



## gunch

Gassing hard for one of these:


----------



## Bekanor

Might as well post this in here too.


----------



## Webmaestro

vampiregenocide said:


>



Holy crap. I had no idea PRS made 7's!!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Webmaestro said:


> Holy crap. I had no idea PRS made 7's!!



They are only done as Private Stock builds, no production 7's.

That one in the picture belongs to Mike Mushok of Staind.


----------



## Koop

Dear god. I found this on eBay. The most beautiful Tele I have ever seen!






















Real or not, I want it!


----------



## Alice AKW

Am I wrong in thinking my off brand explorer belongs here? 






Sadly since this picture was taken some of the plastic has been damaged and my cousin got at it with a box of sharpies... >.>


----------



## danger5oh

Allow me to whore my Jackson WR1 one more time hehehe...


----------



## Hollowway

Koop said:


> Dear god. I found this on eBay. The most beautiful Tele I have ever seen!



Correction - WAS the most beautiful. Until they ruined it with that tortoise shell pickguard.  Black or nothing on that, IMO. Still, I've never seen a spalted tele, and that is hot!


----------



## Nicki

From left to right: RGR170DX - Rosie, RG320FM (my favorite guitar) - Amber, SZR720 - Horace


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I honestly think this is the sexiest quilt I have *ever* seen on a guitar (not to mention the sexiest Carvin I've ever laid eyes on). I wish there wasn't so much glare!!


----------



## pushpull7

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I honestly think this is the sexiest quilt I have *ever* seen on a guitar (not to mention the sexiest Carvin I've ever laid eyes on). I wish there wasn't so much glare!!



Warning: Though you look like you could kick my ass, I'm coming to Reno to steal it


----------



## zilla

Into Obsidian said:


>



Is that Dan Spitz's old axe from the 80s?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

chrisharbin said:


> Warning: Though you look like you could kick my ass, I'm coming to Reno to steal it



Sadly, it isn't mine!! But we should team up to hunt it down; I would be willing to settle for joint custody 

And I am much less intimidating than my picture implies! Hahah.


----------



## pushpull7

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Sadly, it isn't mine!! But we should team up to hunt it down; I would be willing to settle for joint custody
> 
> And I am much less intimidating than my picture implies! Hahah.



Let's do it! I'm just over the hill!


----------



## s_k_mullins

I'm just gonna bump this and leave these here...



























And DEM ASSES!!


----------



## s_k_mullins

And more PRS Neal Schon pornz...


----------



## Yaris

Just saw this on eBay


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

Well....I think its gorgeous


----------



## jrstinkfish

Hagstrom XL-5 Satin Black

Pictures don't do it justice -- this video review of it is beautifully shot and shows just how stunning this guitar is: 



Sadly, I can't find one in the US. There's other colors out there for sale, but I want the satin black


----------



## vampiregenocide

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



I sorta like that, not sure though. Headstock could be better, and the control knob is weird. Not sure about the metal cavity cover thing either. Wood selection is nice though.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

danger5oh said:


> Allow me to whore my Jackson WR1 one more time hehehe...



That is such a perfect finish. What would you call that?


----------



## Bigfan

iRaiseTheDead said:


> That is such a perfect finish. What would you call that?



Rainbow Splooge (RBS swirl).


----------



## blackball207

Thin_Ice_77 said:


>


----------



## drenz




----------



## mickrich

My ESP Eclipse Custom full thickness









PRS Custom 24 10 top.


----------



## Prydogga

I have a thing for dark necks, hence why my nearly finished Bowes has one 

Sorry if you're not into more simple looks, but I think this is perfect


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

never heard of that company before, sure is some nice work
headstock is kinda bleh though


----------



## -42-

ShadowFactoryX said:


> headstock is kinda blackmachine though



It's going around these days.


----------



## BucketheadRules

iRaiseTheDead said:


> That is such a perfect finish. What would you call that?



It's called Eerie Dess Swirl.

I don't know what it means either.


----------



## Prydogga

-42- said:


> It's going around these days.



It's just an ESP headstock with a bit more of a straight edge.


----------



## s_k_mullins

BucketheadRules said:


> It's called Eerie Dess Swirl.
> 
> I don't know what it means either.



"Eerie Dess" is a play on the word "iridescent" which means appearing to change colors with the angle of view.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Tootin' my own horn here with my Custom Ormsby SX6


----------



## SrDeMaFp

^Holy shit, that's SICK! Specs?


----------



## theo

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-late-ngd-super-custom-ormsby-multiscale.html


----------



## octatonic

Apologies for the massive file.
My Suhr Pro/Modern M5.


----------



## -JeKo-

Nice! Love those Suhr Pau ferro fingerboards! They also feel really nice.


----------



## Pikka Bird

-42- said:


> It's going around these days.



It's more ESP than BM. Besides, the basic design gimmick of the BM headstock is very Parker-esque, so it's not like he's pioneering that flourish.


----------



## McBrain

Pretty cool idea... I think I would shred my arm to pieces on the Fender logo though.


----------



## JamesM

^Everything about that is amazing except the logo. Looks like a showcase guitar anyway, so it surely isn't getting much use.


----------



## trickae

drenz said:


>


that looks like an RGD and a caparison had a baby!


----------



## Zugster

JamesM said:


> ^Everything about that is amazing except the logo. Looks like a showcase guitar anyway, so it surely isn't getting much use.


 
Well the idea (obviously) is to emulate the look of a Fender amp. I kinda like it in a wierd way... - in a I would probably never get one but it looks sorta cool - way. My issue is the neck pickup. I LOVE the tone of single coil neck pup for cleans and overdriven leads.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

I soooo wish this was mine...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I wish whoever this belongs to had taken better pics (or at least posted more), but needless to say: sexy pickguard is sexy. Mmmm


----------



## rockstarazuri

I like this!


----------



## Malkav

^ Who's that made by?

Looks like the aborted love child of the new EVH guitars and a Parker


----------



## rockstarazuri

Malkav said:


> ^ Who's that made by?
> 
> Looks like the aborted love child of the new EVH guitars and a Parker


It's Alex Hutching's sig model made by Waghorn Guitars in the UK

I think it looks cool


----------



## canuck brian

-42- said:


> It's going around these days.



I've been using the same headstock shape for 5 years.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

canuck brian said:


> I've been using the same headstock shape for 5 years.



Don't pay any mind to them, bub - I recognize your headstock right away


----------



## Malkav

rockstarazuri said:


> It's Alex Hutching's sig model made by Waghorn Guitars in the UK


 
Wow I was not expecting that to be the answer  When I hung out with him he seemed very much anti having a super complex guitar, an unexpected turnout, but regardless it looks nice and it's great to know that such a fantastic player and human being now has a signature model


----------



## TimSE

PRS 7s!


----------



## engage757

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> I soooo wish this was mine...


What is that?


----------



## engage757




----------



## engage757




----------



## engage757




----------



## engage757




----------



## engage757

Wish I still had this one though.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Schecter Devil Custom in "bloodburst"
I like that its a burled maple top vs all the quilts/flames (don't get me wrong, I LOVE quilttops and flamed but burls seem less frequent)


----------



## narad

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Schecter Devil Custom in "bloodburst"
> I like that its a burled maple top vs all the quilts/flames (don't get me wrong, I LOVE quilttops and flamed but burls seem less frequent)



Except that they cut out all the burl...


----------



## Murmel

Dayum.

Let's not forget the Grace Potter signature V's. Easily the nicest to come out of Gibson in a looong time. Affordable as hell too.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Mr K




----------



## JosephAOI

This isn't real (yet) but I'm in fucking love with it. Sorry for the white bar at the bottom, I shopped the reverse headstock onto this body and forgot to crop that off. Too lazy to do it now.


----------



## darren

Mr K said:


>



When stuff like this gets posted, it would be GREAT if the source and/or builder is posted along with it, so people can investigate further and/or give the builder props due!

I'd love to know who this builder is.


----------



## Mr K

darren said:


> When stuff like this gets posted, it would be GREAT if the source and/or builder is posted along with it, so people can investigate further and/or give the builder props due!
> 
> I'd love to know who this builder is.


Hi Darren , I am the builder , but only do it as a hobby . I don't build to sell so have most of the guitars I have made .
This one's specs are 25" scale ,16" radius .24 ss frets Emg 81 & 85 , and Abm tuners , The Nut retainer is custom made by myself .Timbers used are Afromosia neck, tapered piece for each string , body is Silky oak with wedge and koto highlights.
I'm also the builder of a couple back on page #32, the Carbon "V" and the one that also looks like this one .

Cheers Mark


----------



## Viginez

Mr K said:


> on page #32, the Carbon "V" and the one that also looks like this one .


they look great, like the style


----------



## darren

soliloquy said:


>



Damn, that is just AMAZING!


----------



## darren

Mr K said:


> Hi Darren , I am the builder , but only do it as a hobby . I don't build to sell so have most of the guitars I have made .
> This one's specs are 25" scale ,16" radius .24 ss frets Emg 81 & 85 , and Abm tuners , The Nut retainer is custom made by myself .Timbers used are Afromosia neck, tapered piece for each string , body is Silky oak with wedge and koto highlights.
> I'm also the builder of a couple back on page #32, the Carbon "V" and the one that also looks like this one .
> 
> Cheers Mark



Ah, yes... i remember seeing the CF V before. Awesome work!


----------



## darren

The Guitar Shop - "THE WATERFALL" ... PRS PRIVATE STOCK McCARTY
















Definitely one of the most beautiful and unique top/finish combinations i've ever seen. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^ Looks like rays of light shining into the ocean


----------



## Psykopath90

Daemon said:


>



Beautiful guitars. Got GAS here.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Inb4 "omg ur so lame it isn't multiscale"


----------



## Syrinx

My PRS Studio






Don't have the best pic of the 513 anymore but here it is


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Some Purple Ibanez Goodness:


----------



## Toshiro

Some Warmoth/Charvel Mutty-ness:


----------



## soliloquy

larger image here




http://www.carvinguitars.com/images/guitars-in-stock/large/114291b.jpg

source:
Carvin.com : In Stock C66T Contour 66 Premier Bolt-On Neck Guitar with Wilkinson Tremolo Serial Number 114291


----------



## ILuvPillows

I know that this one will cause some conflict but Vigier have really begun to grow on me.

On more neutral grounds, I give you this








Created by Nik Huber


----------



## DTSH

Wish this wasn't a lefty...





And that sent me down a Carvin "faded denim" finish rabbit hole


----------



## JosephAOI

IbanezDaemon said:


>



HOLY FUCK. What IS THAT?


----------



## groovemasta

ILuvPillows said:


> I'm not usually into singlecut variations but the solo model has really caught my attention



sorry to further taint this thread by quoting this but wtf, that is just a gross looking guitar


----------



## Murmel

^
Taste is like an ass, there are 2 sides of it.


----------



## j_m_s

Not the best picture.. But here is my brother's recently acquired Belman Albatross Grand. Hands down the BEST guitar I've ever played in my life. Currently acting like a vulture on ebay and all classifieds to see if I can find another!


----------



## groovemasta

Murmel said:


> ^
> Taste is like an ass, there are 2 sides of it.



haah I know it's just an opinion but still ..


----------



## gunshow86de

Galerie guitares | Springer Guitars


----------



## groovemasta

parker archtops

They're probably like 10k but I can dream 

........................ or 30


----------



## shadowlife

New Suhr Modern at Matt's- most insane quilt i've ever seen


----------



## groovemasta

Wow, It looks almost fake how perfectly triangular it is.


----------



## soliloquy

carvin did it again


----------



## themike

PRS Private Stock Custom 24 Baritone in Pomegranate


----------



## scherzo1928

Ok, I want that baritone.


----------



## Swyse

David Gilmour's 0001 serial strat


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dear Shinji.....



That is all.





















PS.


----------



## ILuvPillows

New addition


----------



## jrstinkfish

I know it's just a crappy Epiphone, but I want this so bad -- every time I walk in the shop, it's all I can do to not drop the cash on it to take it home.






The pic and my buddy's hairy arms don't do it justice.


----------



## ittoa666

Epi's are far from crappy.


----------



## Swyse

The top on that epi looks bangin.


----------



## jrstinkfish

ittoa666 said:


> Epi's are far from crappy.


You're right, crappy was the wrong word to use, especially since I've played this many times and love it  I suppose I had my own bias and was surprised at how much I liked this particular Epiphone. I picked up a few more in the store and I found I liked them as well.

Edit: It sold right before I got there  It's for the best, the temptation is gone.


----------



## ILuvPillows

Swyse said:


> The top on that epi looks bangin.




That's because putting a poor photo-flame finish on a guitar would be completely redundant.


----------



## jrstinkfish

Swyse said:


> The top on that epi looks bangin.


Yeah, Limited Edition Standard (I think, may be Custom), with the LE part being that beautiful top. I'm swinging by there today to "buy some strings," I hope I have the strength to walk out with just strings


----------



## Valnob

ILuvPillows said:


> New addition



Oh yeah ! The Dweezil Zappa PRS ! Love that inlay, hate the price ! (private stock)


----------



## ILuvPillows

^ Yeah, it comes down to whether you want the guitar or a down payment on a mortgage


----------



## CrownofWorms

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dear Shinji.....
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



Looks like something James Hetfield would use


----------



## absolutorigin

th3m1ke said:


> PRS Private Stock Custom 24 Baritone in Pomegranate


Mother of god.


----------



## Koop

So god damn beautiful.


----------



## gearwh0re

Koop said:


>


That green is just gorgeous!


----------



## ConstantSea

^ My lord that green is incredible!


----------



## rifftrauma

I'll just leave these right here...


----------



## mikernaut

even with the gimpy little Raptor arm lower horn. hahaha


----------



## soliloquy

source:

NGD: Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin Worn Brown - The Gear Page


----------



## MrMcSick

Holy helllllll, amazing what the binding does to that over just a faded/satin studio


----------



## soliloquy

MrMcSick said:


> Holy helllllll, amazing what the binding does to that over just a faded/satin studio



indeed

binding also adds a few hundred dollars to the price tag too 

the faded brown can be bought for about 4-800ish. while the traditional goes for about 1200-1400ish


----------



## SlaveUnit

Ahh the wood looks so killer on this one:


----------



## FACTORY

Me 2011 Viper-1000












Pictures don't do it justice, the mahogany is F-in beautiful.


----------



## Key_Maker

Purple goodness...


----------



## jahosy

rifftrauma said:


> I'll just leave these right here...


 

Awesome collection you have there mate


----------



## rifftrauma

Thank you my good man


----------



## shadowlife

Suhr: aquamarine finish on a burl top- UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Arsenal12

Mr. Burgundy you have a MASSIVE erection!


----------



## engage757

iceM7 said:


> ^ My lord that green is incredible!




I want to see that Mayones in your avatar.


----------



## McGilli

My contribution


----------



## jahosy

Wrong thread


----------



## jahosy

Wrong thread


----------



## jahosy

Wrong thread


----------



## jahosy

Caparison Horus Snowcloud


----------



## jahosy

Wrong thread


----------



## jahosy

Wrong thread


----------



## shadowlife

jahosy said:


> Caparison Horus Snowcloud





I am going to have dreams about this guitar...


----------



## narad

"Gorgeous Guitar Land" quickly becoming "Post Random Pics of your 6s"


----------



## jahosy

narad said:


> "Gorgeous Guitar Land" quickly becoming "Post Random Pics of your 6s"



Oops.... apologies... got carried away


----------



## jahosy

shadowlife said:


> I am going to have dreams about this guitar...



Wanna trade with your suhr? Lol 

Kidding think it'll take MUCH more than


Code:




a capa for that suhr!


----------



## mikernaut

I need to win the lottery.


----------



## BTFStan

mikernaut said:


> I need to win the lottery.



that is unreal! so white.
here's my contribution, rg3120 in twilight blue, gorgeous flame


----------



## xFallen

Man there is a lot of beauties here


----------



## Arsenal12

possibly the sickest EGC yet..


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Can I squeeze into this thread?




http://i.imgur.com/VGhuO.jpg


----------



## Ayo7e




----------



## JP Universe




----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## SouthpawGuy

Some of mine .....

Brian Moore C90















Hamer Studio Custom















Heritage 150















PRS McCarty
















.


----------



## adnecs

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dear Shinji.....
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



This is ultra beautiful! Is it a custom shop ESP?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## edonmelon

Not mine (I wish lol), but chech out this beauty made by a spanish luthier:

















I'm a sucker for necks with purpleheart stripes


----------



## mikernaut

Jens Ritter, you marvelous bastard


----------



## irondavidson

JCRG4. This was the dream of mine since forever..


----------



## IbanezDaemon

irondavidson said:


> JCRG4. This was the dream of mine since forever..


 
Wow!!! Beautiful J Custom. Do you own this guitar??


----------



## irondavidson

IbanezDaemon said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful J Custom. Do you own this guitar??



No man.. It´s extremely hard to find one. Once i saw one on ebay, but didn´t have money for it that moment, few days later it was gone..  

...and few days later i still didn´t have money anyway..


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## GSingleton

s_k_mullins said:


>



*MOTHER OF GOD....
*


----------



## s_k_mullins

GSingleton said:


> *MOTHER OF GOD....
> *



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## JPMike

THOSE PRS..... O M G!!


----------



## Alberto7

This thread suddenly jumped from "Alright Guitar Land" to "OMGWTFBBQ Guitar Land"


----------



## Alberto7

... FUCK!


----------



## pushpull7

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



I'll take one just like it in a 6 please (I can't play an 8, or even a seven!)


----------



## JamesM

MOAR HD PHOTOS (for my 1080p monitor).


----------



## SouthpawGuy

ESP S800 from '91


----------



## shadowlife

New Suhr 2013 COllection models:





















There are more at the Suhr website, but i think these are best.


----------



## shadowlife

Vigier Excaliber 2013 Limited Edition:


----------



## JPMike




----------



## jahosy

JPMike said:


>


----------



## soliloquy

> The Axe Palace
> We've just received three amazing one of a kind NAMM 2013 custom Dean USA guitars: an RC7 Flame Top (Trans Black), RC7 Maple (Nuclear Green), and a Dave Mustaine Zero Flame Top (Midnight Blue). These are all absolutely awesome. You can check out pics and full specs on our website here:
> 
> #1: http://axepalace.com/dean-usa-rc7-flame-top-trans-black.html
> 
> #2: http://axepalace.com/dean-usa-rc7-nuclear-green.html
> 
> #3: http://axepalace.com/dean-usa-mustaine-z-namm2013-midnight-blue-flame.html
> 
> I'll post individual photo galleries here soon as well. Call 508-921-9973 or email [email protected] if interested in any of these or want to know our best price.


----------



## JPMike

Love this finish!!


----------



## Minoin

This in 7-string + trem? Yes please


----------



## Symb0lic

elq said:


> I can understand. Perhaps one of these will be more satisfactory



I just jizzed so hard at the last one that I put a dent in my ceiling.


----------



## F0rte

Excuse me everyone, may I cut in?


----------



## JamesM

Me too.


----------



## Alberto7

LolWotGuitar said:


> Excuse me everyone, may I cut in?





JamesM said:


> Me too.



Ppfffttt, you guys are nuts, those suck... ...

*secretely goes to a corner and cries with overwhelming jealousy and envy*


----------



## F0rte

JamesM said:


> Me too.



Is that the one by Aura?
Nice!

Also really like that knob you've got there. I'm building a Hybrid Baritone 7 right now and plan to use Mayones' Amber knobs on it


----------



## Birdman

rifftrauma said:


> I'll just leave these right here...



OMG .... this is so beautiful. I would kill for it.

Birdman


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

adnecs said:


> This is ultra beautiful! Is it a custom shop ESP?



Yes. It's more or less a replica of Masaki Kiyomoto's original custom. Graphics and all.


----------



## liamh

This thread is my pornhub


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## pathogenicmetal666




----------



## Dayviewer




----------



## Alberto7

^^ uh-oh


----------



## onetake-jam

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>


Awesome ! Who is the builder of this beauty ?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

onetake-jam said:


> Awesome ! Who is the builder of this beauty ?




The builders name is Luie and hes from New Mexico I believe. As far as I know he doesn't have a company but sells his guitars on Ebay and through a few forums.


----------



## SouthpawGuy




----------



## shadowlife

Insanity.


----------



## Alberto7

Holy shit, that top! That stain makes that top look absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## pushpull7

Happy 2000th post! And I agree, that is just beaUTIFul.


----------



## Jack Secret

Lessee...what gorgeous guitar of mine should I post...

How about...My Carvin V220 also called...

THE KOA-SPLOSION! Koa body and flamed koa top equal double the koa POWAH!


----------



## JLocrian

Here's my contribution


----------



## Alberto7

^ I demand more pics of those two guitars above me!  (the Carvin and the S7)



chrisharbin said:


> Happy 2000th post! And I agree, that is just beaUTIFul.



Haha thanks! I hadn't even noticed. Never thought I'd get there when I first joined!


----------



## JLocrian

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I demand more pics of those two guitars above me!  (the Carvin and the S7)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks! I hadn't even noticed. Never thought I'd get there when I first joined!



Looks like your wish has been granted


----------



## Alberto7

^ Thanks man! That's one gorgeous guitar!


----------



## pushpull7

@JLocrian: MOTHER OF GOD! Give it to me!!!!!


----------



## flameron

[/QUOTE]


----------



## JLocrian

chrisharbin said:


> @JLocrian: MOTHER OF GOD! Give it to me!!!!!



NEVERRRRRR!!!!


----------



## victim5150

Really like the natural color quilt of my EVH Wofgang.


----------



## Audioworks

^ *Drools*

Here's one of my black EVH Special.


----------



## nicktao

Good god...


----------



## Audioworks

nicktao said:


> Good god...



Looks like you could jump into it and go for a swim. Awesome top!!


----------



## shadowlife

Never fails, just when i think i've seen Suhr reach the limit of amazing tops, i see another one that raises the bar even more:


----------



## Halogran

My Rico Jr
I know it's not a six, but... sorry


----------



## Vede

My newest Suhr Modern:


----------



## guidothepimmp

Jeez, awesome tops fellers


----------



## Chasethebreather

Linked BBCode (message boards)


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

God daaaayum! Those Suhrs are something else, man.


----------



## shadowlife

Well boys, looks like we've come to the top of the mountain lol


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## jeleopard

Vede said:


> My newest Suhr Modern:




Why. 

Do. 

I. 

Click. 

On. 

This. 

THREAD!?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Mklane




----------



## Destructionuponusguitar

Its even more gorgeous when its being played \m/


----------



## Bluegill

That's sweet, lookin' very nice!


----------



## meisterjager

Just came home with this beautiful guitar.

2011 Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster in Aged Cherryburst. 






Working in a guitar store is gonna bankrupt me.. haha


----------



## NickS

I don't think I could work in a guitar store for that very reason.

Also, looks great


----------



## User Name

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



that is a metric ....-ton of knobs.


----------



## User Name

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



okay guys.... how the .... did they take this picture??


----------



## monkeysuncle

Rapture said:


> Definatly BIG wants!


 
.... YES TO MIKE BROWNINGS/TREY AZAGTHOTHS WARRIOR!!!


----------



## Luafcm

1980


----------



## BucketheadRules

I don't give a .... that it's a Squier, and you shouldn't either. It's a brilliant guitar and it's also ....ing beautiful.


----------



## johnnyninja

Some sick guitars in this thread. Here's the best I have. Mahogany side with a flamed Koa top. You can tell I didn't major in photography...


----------



## Tommy

I had the morning off and decided to take some shots of my JP6.


----------



## pushpull7

That's really nice. I was thinking about a Petrucci but the ones they had down at the GC were all painted necks except one, and it had a huge chip in it


----------



## Demiurge

Luafcm said:


> 1980



Aw, damn, I had one of these '79/'80 models. Seeing this picture made me feel real bad about selling it.


----------



## shadowlife

johnnyninja said:


> Some sick guitars in this thread. Here's the best I have. Mahogany side with a flamed Koa top. You can tell I didn't major in photography...



That's incredible!
What kind of pickups are those?


----------



## Alberto7

^ I'm pretty sure they're Lace pickups.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I've always had a soft spot for my Polar White BC Rich IT Speed V, something about the contrast between the pristine white finish with the black binding and the ebony fretboard with it's MOP diamond inlays...I love that guitar. Too bad I suck at posting pictures, and it still has a few blood stains from me tearing my palm open on the TOM bridge a few months ago.


----------



## johnnyninja

shadowlife said:


> That's incredible!
> What kind of pickups are those?




Yes. The pickups are Lace Alumitones. It took me a a week or so to adjust to them but now I really dig the sound. Excellent clarity.

Sound demos are not good but they make a higher output Deathbucker verson that has a few decent vids on youtube.


----------



## OlisDead

My Carvin CT6 faded blue denim :


----------



## InfinityCollision

The latest Orion from Chris Forshage:


----------



## Metal-Box

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



I think that thing needs a few more knobs and switches.


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## IntoEntropy

WHO IS THIS GUY?!

Ibanez RG 8527 (Vintage Violin) 7 string Photos from MOTHERCOVER (MOTHERCOVER) on Myspace


----------



## Forkface

IntoEntropy said:


> WHO IS THIS GUY?!
> 
> Ibanez RG 8527 (Vintage Violin) 7 string Photos from MOTHERCOVER (MOTHERCOVER) on Myspace



Someone that has one too many RG's 

In all seriousness, I don't know what's up with that collection, it's too amazing for words.
Maybe he works/ed for Ibanez? That way he had access to all the limited edition axes he has, even before they hit the stores... just speculation though, mixed with a bit (a lot) of jealousy


----------



## Forkface

I think this is the most beautiful guitar that has ever existed, and one day it will be mine.


----------



## Alberto7

IntoEntropy said:


> WHO IS THIS GUY?!
> 
> Ibanez RG 8527 (Vintage Violin) 7 string Photos from MOTHERCOVER (MOTHERCOVER) on Myspace



I'm pretty sure he's a drug dealer. There's no other explanation


----------



## IntoEntropy

while looking for j customs on japanese websites: 

1998 JCRG-QM3 (sold)






















year 2000 J Custom RG8527vv










JP90HAM





PGM90HAM


----------



## slapnutz

IntoEntropy said:


> JP90HAM



One day when I have saved enough, I'll get a copy of this made but with 7strings and reversed headstock. Everything about this guitar is godly.


----------



## Minoin

Those Ibanez anniversary models of the John Petrucci and Paul Gilbert are indeed insanely awesome guitars! Wondering though why they put a *meh*-flame top on the JP version above.

However, the EBMM JP7 KOA is just epic. It is one of those guitars that I would keep the rest of my life if I could afford one.


Forkface said:


> I think this is the most beautiful guitar that has ever existed, and one day it will be mine.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Alberto7

^ Aristides 020? I've always been curious to try one out. They're oh so incredibly expensive, but they look cool!


----------



## Zado

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Aristides 020? I've always been curious to try one out. They're oh so incredibly expensive, but they look cool!


yep! Expensive but cool looking! Also,the body material intrigues me


----------



## Forkface

Minoin said:


> However, the EBMM JP7 KOA is just epic. It is one of those guitars that I would keep the rest of my life if I could afford one.


You know what's up


----------



## adnecs

slapnutz said:


> One day when I have saved enough, I'll get a copy of this made but with 7strings and reversed headstock. Everything about this guitar is godly.



Hope this day will come soon and you will post pics here


----------



## JP Universe

Minoin said:


> Those Ibanez anniversary models of the John Petrucci and Paul Gilbert are indeed insanely awesome guitars! Wondering though why they put a *meh*-flame top on the JP version above.
> QUOTE] EDIT -
> 
> I like the flame top  EDIT - I see you meant how 'meh' that particular flame is  oh well, I'll still leave my pic here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also why does that PGM 90th have to be 'reserved' on that site.... will have to email them, I've been on the lookout for 3 years for one!!!!!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

prepare your anus...


----------



## narad

PyramidSmasher said:


> prepare your anus...



I also really dug that one. If I recall it was at a pretty good price on eBay before too.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Malkav

Does anyone know how to achieve a stained "picture" finish like on that JP? The result fascinates me O_O


----------



## craigny

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>


 Wow...that is stunning


----------



## shadscbr

Taking a break in the shade 




http://s5.photobucket.com/user/shadscbr/media/Art5_zpsebb2efe8.jpg.html

Shad


----------



## MetalBuddah

EBMM Bali Burst


----------



## pushpull7

MetalBuddah said:


> EBMM Bali Burst



Luke, I am your father! Almost got one just like it!


----------



## narad

I feel like this belongs here:


----------



## Curt

Whiteburst->Trans-white to natural fade... Looks unique, and stunning.


----------



## GXPO

Something very ghostly and/or skeletal about that tele. Beautiful.


----------



## absolutorigin

Malkav said:


> Does anyone know how to achieve a stained "picture" finish like on that JP? The result fascinates me O_O




Hard to exactly tell, but judging from the photo it seems that the guitar was stained the greener color, with the dark blue candy sprayed on top. I know that's how some do finishes like that.




narad said:


> I feel like this belongs here:



Another Thorn masterpiece. My only qualm is that I wish the white burst was a bit more subtle to allow more of the wood figure to show.



shadscbr said:


> Taking a break in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/shadscbr/media/Art5_zpsebb2efe8.jpg.html
> 
> Shad



I love Artinger guitars!!




MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>




WOW! What guitar is this?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

absolutorigin said:


> WOW! What guitar is this?



Ash/Wenge 7 by a member here psikoT

a link to his build thread 7 Strings Ash/wenge - In Progress and Finished Work - Project Guitar Forum


----------



## Given To Fly

shadscbr said:


> Taking a break in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/shadscbr/media/Art5_zpsebb2efe8.jpg.html
> 
> Shad



This one wins! We can shut the thread down now, no need to continue.


----------



## shadowlife

That white Tele is SPECTACULAR.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

shadowlife said:


> That white Tele is SPECTACULAR.


Good old reliable Thorn.


----------



## GSingleton

shadscbr said:


> Taking a break in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/shadscbr/media/Art5_zpsebb2efe8.jpg.html
> 
> Shad



MY GOD


----------



## technomancer

GSingleton said:


> MY GOD



My reaction every time I see that... Artinger does some amazing stuff


----------



## Zado




----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Samark

The white tele on the previous page....:O :O :O


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Alberto7

This has now become the Suhr thread . Not that that's a problem


----------



## xxx128

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



just wow, that's gotta be the sexiest 7 i have ever seen


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## SkapocalypseNow

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>


What even is this and where do I get it


----------



## Tommy

SkapocalypseNow said:


> What even is this and where do I get it



After a little research because I was also very curious, it is a Dismal Ax. Pretty cool looking guitars.


----------



## JPMike

It's one of those threads I am trying to avoid so much and not click on it...


----------



## elq

WANT WANT WANT


----------



## Chuck

elq said:


> WANT WANT WANT



Finally a guitar not pictured in a mirror?


----------



## elq




----------



## Zado

Great color match by suhr


----------



## jabo1

this one definitively .....my favourite unreachable dream 

fender 1956 full stock


----------



## GTailly

^ O_O!


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## JPMike

Can someone lock this thread? It's freaking killing me!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Hey guys, can I join?


----------



## Mr K

Love the guitars in this thread, 
Here's my latest one off build . Wenge neck through with laminated tasmanian blackwood and Newguinea rosewood wings ,only 24mm thick . Lace sheoak fretboard, 25' scale, 24 ss frets . Mick Brieley B90 pickups. Gotoh stealth tuners , and ABM bridge


























Cheers Mark


----------



## isispelican

^ dude!!


----------



## monkeychunki




----------



## Jack Secret

I'ma just leave this here...My Carvin CS624


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Alberto7

^ Simple, yet effective. I like it. A lot.


----------



## chassless

i have a thing for Eastman guitars, particularly the El Rey models. they also exist in 7 string versions (there are a couple of videos on youtube with Tosin Abasi playing Eastman guitars, no surprise)


----------



## JPMike

^
I have played one of the El Rey Models, pretty solid guitars and really nice sound. Totally worth the buck!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I saw another white Tele posted a couple of pages back, so... 






There are a few more pictures in my NGD thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-tl60-few-pleasant-surprises.html#post3624755

I'll try to get some good pics of my copper-ish 7620 (from my avatar) to post here soon as well


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Alberto7

^ Koa overdoses are a real thing, you know? Careful how you throw it around.


----------



## Jlang

Black Mamba said:


>



oh
my
god


----------



## chassless

JPMike said:


> ^
> I have played one of the El Rey Models, pretty solid guitars and really nice sound. Totally worth the buck!!



i think my catchphrase on this forum will be "if only in my country ..."


----------



## JPMike

chassless said:


> i think my catchphrase on this forum will be "if only in my country ..."



Haha, I totally understand what you mean! Cause at least when I tried that El Rey it was 1 of the 2 that existed in Greece.


----------



## chassless

^ Mediterranea. We love you.


----------



## JPMike

chassless said:


> ^ Mediterranea. We love you.



We sure do, and yeah Lebanese women have to be one of the hottest women on the planet. DOSE **SES!!! At least, from a friend of mine who is half Lebanese.


----------



## chassless

i have to admit, i have a soft spot for greek women too ...

(this is getting strange )


----------



## narad

JPMike said:


> We sure do, and yeah Lebanese women have to be one of the hottest women on the planet. DOSE **SES!!! At least, from a friend of mine who is half Lebanese.



From your description I hope it's the bottom half


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

chassless said:


> i have to admit, i have a soft spot for greek women too ...
> 
> (this is getting strange )



I have a hard spot for Dutch women, if you know what I mean.


----------



## chassless

a hard *spot* ? you must be having a *hard *time 

EDIT : to stay on-topic, here are some pictures of a Washburn custom shop Idol. Someone owned this on the Washburn forum, if i'm correct. Personally i would just change those plastic knobs to chrome ones and it would be simply perfect. enjoy !

















i also love wooden inlays/natural bindings. awesome way to make a guitar classy IMHO


----------



## Namecantfi




----------



## InfinityCollision

chassless said:


> i have a thing for Eastman guitars, particularly the El Rey models. they also exist in 7 string versions (there are a couple of videos on youtube with Tosin Abasi playing Eastman guitars, no surprise)



That reminds me, it's time for my next round of "Where the FUCK is my ER3-7?"  Should've been here ages ago.


----------



## pushpull7

Namecantfi said:


>



I love those, who the hell makes them?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I miss Inoran's ESPs.



















chrisharbin said:


> I love those, who the hell makes them?


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/239792-ts-guitars-more-japanese-goodness.html


----------



## chassless

InfinityCollision said:


> That reminds me, it's time for my next round of "Where the FUCK is my ER3-7?"  Should've been here ages ago.



why, did you order one ? or were you regretting the times you didn't get one when you had the chance ?


----------



## JPMike

chassless said:


> i have to admit, i have a soft spot for greek women too ...
> 
> (this is getting strange )



Hahahaha!! Indeed!!!



narad said:


> From your description I hope it's the bottom half



I'd post pictures, but it would be risky...


----------



## chassless

^ i'm curious enough. PM ? start a thread ?


----------



## InfinityCollision

chassless said:


> why, did you order one ? or were you regretting the times you couldn't get one when you had the chance ?



I special ordered a 7-string ER3 literally days after I joined here. It should've arrived around February but certain aspects of the build were not kept up with on Eastman's part and things were unnecessarily delayed. Even with the delays it should've been here by now.


----------



## chassless

^ good luck with that. i wouldn't wish you to find youself without a seven string ER 3. 
do you have any updates ? any news ? or are they not answering you ?


----------



## pushpull7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/239792-ts-guitars-more-japanese-goodness.html



In other words, there is never a chance in the hottest depths that I'll ever see one (living in the states)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

chrisharbin said:


> In other words, there is never a chance in the hottest depths that I'll ever see one (living in the states)


 
Unless you plan on going to Japan anytime soon, you're pretty much dead on. 

Still, I'm glad somebody posted those here, particularly the a2c sig. 

Hell's here's a2c playing one. 



Speaking of Japan exotics, I'm still lusting for these:


----------



## Mordacain

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Speaking of Japan exotics, I'm still lusting for these:



Yea, that blue & maple makes me want to take a special shopping trip to Japan


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mordacain said:


> Yea, that blue & maple makes me want to take a special shopping trip to Japan


 
The DSG Life original version is pretty damn pricey, but the New Standard series version is more affordable yet still with high quality specs and what I'd assume no loss of quality. 

And by damn, do they look gorgeous in action:


----------



## Mikeitloud




----------



## Black Mamba

Emil Werstler's Private Stock Modern Eagle:


----------



## themike

Insane top, black hardware, 408 wiring and \m/ pickups....... boom.




Black Mamba said:


> Emil Werstler's Private Stock Modern Eagle:


 
Hey, I took that photo


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

^^ That is one beautiful top on that PRS! I don't care for the rest of the guitar's color, but man that top... 

What color, and name of the finish is that? Its gorgeous!


----------



## Black Mamba

themike said:


> Hey, I took that photo


 
I can only imagine how insane it looks in person. Also, that private stock you posted is jaw-dropping.


----------



## themike

Black Mamba said:


> I can only imagine how insane it looks in person. Also, that private stock you posted is jaw-dropping.


 

Yeah, its a VERY special guitar. You know stories about guitars having "mojo"? Totally true with that one - aside from the Charcoal Cherry stain job, the body is made from sinker mahogany which sat at the bottom of some lake for eternity. The top while from afar just looks beautifully flamey, up close you can see that there are several degrees of flame happening once along with a lot of vertical mineral marks. Emil plays a wide-fat so its this beefy neck but the guitar doesn't actually have a truss rod! It also has a rosewood veneer on the heel of the neck. Its definitely one of those guitars where everytime I pick it up I notice something different about it


----------



## Black Mamba

themike said:


> Yeah, its a VERY special guitar. You know stories about guitars having "mojo"? Totally true with that one - aside from the Charcoal Cherry stain job, the body is made from sinker mahogany which sat at the bottom of some lake for eternity. The top while from afar just looks beautifully flamey, up close you can see that there are several degrees of flame happening once along with a lot of vertical mineral marks. Emil plays a wide-fat so its this beefy neck but the guitar doesn't actually have a truss rod! It also has a rosewood veneer on the heel of the neck. Its definitely one of those guitars where everytime I pick it up I notice something different about it


 
Whoa! I had no idea it didn't have a truss rod! I would give anything to play that guitar.


----------



## shadowlife

This might just be my favorite Suhr ever:











If i can ever afford to get a Suhr again, it will be close in specs to this one.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

^Oh my god, that finish my be the craziest thing up close! ;_;


----------



## Hourglass1117

I have to post Tommy's Green JPX here:


----------



## shadowlife

Suhr Trans algae setneck


----------



## Given To Fly

Hourglass1117 said:


> I have to post Tommy's Green JPX here:



The black hardware tames the sparkly green quite a bit! I like it!


----------



## Hourglass1117

Given To Fly said:


> The black hardware tames the sparkly green quite a bit! I like it!



I agree. So much that I bought one...


----------



## Tommy

I'm so flattered you guys posted my guitar.

You guys are awesome.


----------



## Hourglass1117

Tommy said:


> I'm so flattered you guys posted my guitar.
> 
> You guys are awesome.



You can post mine when I get it


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## chassless

^ u want holobodi ? (this could turn into a meme ... Yolobody guitar ... nah.)


----------



## Cabinet

More hollow bodies would be great


----------



## Zado

shadowlife said:


> This might just be my favorite Suhr ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i can ever afford to get a Suhr again, it will be close in specs to this one.


So that color on a suhr stops being "mcmaple"?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Tommy

Hourglass1117 said:


> You can post mine when I get it



Maybe I will.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado said:


> So that color on a suhr stops being "mcmaple"?



Well, the thing is that the Schecters are covered in a million acre thick layer of murky, yellow-tinted clearcoat that doesn't reveal what is actually underneath. You can't see any grain or colour variations so it ends up looking like featureless opague paint rather than maple. The Suhr actually shows signs of being made from actual wood.


----------



## fireheart82

Some sold and some still here <3


----------



## shadscbr

^^ Love the Burning Water and Suhr quilt  

Shad


----------



## Metlupass2

I'll play.....

ESP Custom Shop Eclipse II









ESP Custom Shop MII








Suhr Custom Modern








Tom Anderson Drop Top








Tom Anderson Drop Top


----------



## shadowlife

Suhr Modern in "Faded Lilac"


----------



## pushpull7

I hate all of those fabulous guitars in the last few posts


----------



## shadowlife

Ron Thorn is a genius.











More pics here if you're interested:

The Gear Page


----------



## gibson5413

My Anderson family although the Metallic Green Sage is gone. Preparing to custom order an Anderson Raven in the next month or two. Love my guitars:


----------



## protest

Don't know if this deserves to be in here, but it's my only possible entry


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## shadowlife

^^^
Can we get a full-body shot of that purple/pink burst please?


----------



## _RH_

I haven't seen that reverse Carvin headstock, is that common ?


----------



## zilla

soliloquy said:


>



Personally I don't like that headstock with that body. It's too pointy. If it was the other inline 6 that carvin has I would look perfect.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## mbardu

shadowlife said:


> ^^^
> Can we get a full-body shot of that purple/pink burst please?




It's mine.

Here you go:


----------



## mbardu

Oh and thank you for putting it in the gorgeous guitar land


----------



## soliloquy

/\ i bet if you taste it, it'll taste like skittles! its beautiful man!


----------



## Be_eM

I don't often post here, but I thought this one might deserve it: a confirmed Steinberger GM-4TA prototype with a "black cherry" finish. "Prototype" here refers to experiments with various finishes and exotic woods, which were done - exclusively by U.S. luthiers - during the late Music Yo days. The bad news: they never made it into series models. The good news: a few of these prototypes exist 






Bernd


----------



## shadowlife

mbardu said:


> It's mine.
> 
> Here you go:



Thanks- that is sweet- the quilted one with no binding is amazing too.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Mr Richard

mbardu said:


> It's mine.
> 
> Here you go:


 
Wow, that is probably one of the hottest Carvins I've seen.


----------



## jahosy




----------



## Minoin

This one should be in here:


----------



## shadowlife

If this had a normal tailpiece instead of the Bigsby, it would be my favorite guitar ever.





classic single cut by Peters Instruments, on Flickr




classic single cut by Peters Instruments, on Flickr




DSC_classic single cut0142 by Peters Instruments, on Flickr




classic single cut by Peters Instruments, on Flickr




classic single cut by Peters Instruments, on Flickr


----------



## tm20

girl's got talent :O Crow & Elk Telecaster - Imgur


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Lusting after a Snow Life at the moment:











And these too:


----------



## elq

elq said:


> WANT WANT WANT



Yes, I know it's kind of ghetto for me to do this... but 

GOT GOT GOT GOT






just a tease for now as I'm quite busy... ngd soon


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

shadowlife said:


> If this had a normal tailpiece instead of the Bigsby, it would be my favorite guitar ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic single cut by Peters Instruments, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic single cut by Peters Instruments, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_classic single cut0142 by Peters Instruments, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic single cut by Peters Instruments, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic single cut by Peters Instruments, on Flickr


Keep the Bigsby it's perfect.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Lusting after a Snow Life at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these too:


So sexy I need at least two.


----------



## pushpull7

Minoin said:


> This one should be in here:



OMG!


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## tupesaku

Sh*t...can't get the pics working...I really don't like this pic sharing here 

http://s785.photobucket.com/user/tupesaku/media/Mobile%20Uploads/3b1723a4-1749-4d6c-b0dd-69b25b1128f6_zps92617cd4.jpg.html?state=replace

http://s785.photobucket.com/user/tu...oads/image_zps1bad8ceb.jpg.html?state=replace

...well the links are now working...don't know why the pics would'nt show up in here?!?


----------



## shadowlife

Suhr ONE PIECE quilt maple Modern


----------



## SkullCrusher

Can I post mine?


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## thatguyupthere

Variant said:


>



the most beautiful (work) horse (guitar) in the world.


----------



## vejichan

love the look and smell of purple early in the morning!! if you love purple post your pics!


----------



## Mik3D23

Oh god, that stain


----------



## cwhitey2

For some reason I _reallly_ love the look of people guitars, and this one is no exception.


----------



## rikomaru

It's just so......I wasn't ready.....


----------



## Cloudy

wow that is a stunning quilt top. holy hell.


----------



## SouthpawGuy

ESP S800 circa 1990 in trans purple burst


----------



## mystix

I love that suhr...

I recently sold this






But I still have this. One of my favorite guitars. Eb mm y2d


----------



## SnowfaLL

Does this count? Slight bit of purple on my Carvin ST300T (I wanted more, but they did a thin burst instead of a thicker burst sadly)


----------



## Jack Secret

Tuesday afternoon.

Here.

Your minds will be blown.

well, here...to tide y'all over...


----------



## Omura

That's my sub purple Rg752fx, it's purple, but it's a subtle purple.
I love it, but at the same time I crave a purple guitar that is less subtle. 
awaiting to see some really good pr0n of the s5527qfx and s5570q both with that oh so beautiful doom burst...


----------



## absolutorigin

While this doesn't show it, the area around horns is very purple in person.


----------



## vejichan

purple-tastic guys!! real men play purple guitars not pink guitars..


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

98 KE-2 Metallic Purple


----------



## ninn

Here's my purple. Love that Suhr.



Gary Kramer Guitars RR-2 by jason.rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## IdentityDevice

yeah i've got a thing for purple as well. I have a purple agile septor 8 string i'm trying to sell to get a purple prs ce 22 lol can never have enough purple. It's just the best color right?


----------



## IdentityDevice

A friend of mine posted this on my fb wall the other day, dayum


----------



## Hollowway

A little grape 8 action!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

vejichan said:


> purple-tastic guys!! real men play purple guitars not pink guitars..



Buuuuhhhlllshit. 



Now something on topic...


Toshiro said:


>



I've always wanted to get a purple San Dimas Style 2 and do something similar to this.


----------



## kyrthon




----------



## VinnyShredz

SouthpawGuy said:


> ESP S800 circa 1990 in trans purple burst


 
Love this ^^


----------



## Omura

IdentityDevice said:


> yeah i've got a thing for purple as well. I have a purple agile septor 8 string i'm trying to sell to get a purple prs ce 22 lol can never have enough purple. It's just the best color right?



Only thing better than purple is metallic purple!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

My old PRS SE Allender sig:


----------



## IdentityDevice

Omura said:


> Only thing better than purple is metallic purple!



Yeah man!!!!!


----------



## mbardu

Back






And Front:


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## rikomaru

Das fuchen?!?!?!?!? D:<


----------



## Jack Secret

Due to a train derailment the NGD got moved to today.

Still...you'll shit yourself when you see...the NIGHTBURST!

or just squint at my avatar...whatever works for ya...


----------



## IdentityDevice

@IbanezDaemon: Hooollyyyy SH*T!!! lol that guitar is crazy man.


----------



## marshamer

Love Purple !! Here is mine ... inside and outside ....


----------



## asher

ID, that looks like alien flesh that's peeling away to reveal muscle sinews. Incredibly sick.

What's that guitar above?


----------



## marshamer

asher said:


> ID, that looks like alien flesh that's peeling away to reveal muscle sinews. Incredibly sick.
> 
> What's that guitar above?



IbanezDaemon's one ? Don't know ...


----------



## asher

marshamer said:


> IbanezDaemon's one ? Don't know ...



yours, actually


----------



## marshamer

asher said:


> yours, actually



Ho, it's a Lâg Arkane Custom Shop ... French brand ;-)


----------



## asher

It's very purty


----------



## Jack Secret

If you haven't seen the NGD then here ya go, purple peeps!


----------



## Konfyouzd

What purple smell like?


----------



## Mik3D23

Konfyouzd said:


> What purple smell like?



It smells like blue plus red of course!

Also smells like paint, sometimes


----------



## marshamer

asher said:


> It's very purty



Thanks !!


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Not the best pic, but purple nonetheless.


----------



## soliloquy

my old carvin










also really love these two carvins


----------



## Grindspine

IbanezDaemon said:


> http://s466.photobucket.com/user/IbanezDaemon/media/RG560027.jpg.html
> 
> http://s466.photobucket.com/user/IbanezDaemon/media/RG560011.jpg.html


 
Wow... Where did you get that finish!


----------



## Grindspine

IdentityDevice said:


> A friend of mine posted this on my fb wall the other day, dayum


 
I played the blood orange version of that PRS Hollowbody. Oddly enough, it is the best six string guitar I have played (period). I usually don't go for hollowbodies, but that is an exceptional build. Granted, it is also way out of my budget!


----------



## Ibz777

I like Purple too-
http://s878.photobucket.com/user/bi...&page=1&_suid=1411928753219035892951259181416





and maybe a little Green!


----------



## Metlupass2




----------



## technomancer

My current two purple guitars 

PRS SCT Artist





KxK DCii-6


----------



## muki991

Can i join to the club?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Not mine, but I'd grab it in a second:


----------



## soliloquy

bumping this because this is worth the bump

Agile AL-3200 Oceanburst Flame Slim Custom 216211












source: 
Agile AL-3200 Oceanburst Flame Slim Custom 216211 w/Case - RondoMusic.com


----------



## beneharris

soliloquy said:


> bumping this because this is worth the bump
> 
> Agile AL-3200 Oceanburst Flame Slim Custom 216211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:
> Agile AL-3200 Oceanburst Flame Slim Custom 216211 w/Case - RondoMusic.com



That is insanely awesome


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I kinda <3 that guitar, man.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Currently quite into CS Gibsons:











I really want an R8:
















Current desktop wallpaper:


----------



## SouthpawGuy

Hamer Studio Custom


----------



## gujukal

SkullCrusher: That Mayonese is so damn juicy!


----------



## unscarred

My Modern




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vede

soliloquy said:


> bumping this because this is worth the bump
> 
> Agile AL-3200 Oceanburst Flame Slim Custom 216211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:
> Agile AL-3200 Oceanburst Flame Slim Custom 216211 w/Case - RondoMusic.com



That is a really beautiful guitar! I love the bit in their description where they proudly exclaim, "Only 10 lbs!"


----------



## Geysd

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



This my friend is probably the most beautiful Semi-Acoustic I've ever seen!

What are those two little switches for? Does it have a piezo pickup? Do you have/know any video with it?


----------



## Neilzord

The really are some epic guitars coming out in here!! 

Also, Sorry.. But I think the flamed/ spalted maple top on my recent custom is Gorgeous So I'm posting that in here too


----------



## protest

Top 5 PRS color: Northern Lights


----------



## zilla

Neilzord said:


> The really are some epic guitars coming out in here!!
> 
> Also, Sorry.. But I think the flamed/ spalted maple top on my recent custom is Gorgeous So I'm posting that in here too




MORE INFO, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Neilzord

zilla said:


> MORE INFO, PLEASE!!!



It was made by Steve Mercer, But I sourced the Top myself from Exotic Hardwoods UK Ltd There is an NGD post in the Extended range section - it's under 26.5" scale custom


----------



## dimitrio

my new beauty


----------



## 59Bassman

I'm still rather partial to my PRS Studio, which is definitely NOT a 10 top:


----------



## shadowlife

I was looking through some old threads on this forum, and found this beauty- probably the best Carvin i have ever seen:


----------



## shadowlife

Suhr just keeps hitting them out of the park...


----------



## Swyse

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/293764-re-ngd-white-sexy-goodness.html


----------



## guitarfan85

I just love guitars made from wood with lateral grain. (Vertical grain). Most guitars I see have horizontal grain and the look rarely appeals to me. Most of the time when the two top pieces are glued together and the grain never lines up And looks silly to me. I like the appeal that it looks like it's all one piece even if it may be two pieces.

For instance, most PRS guitars, and most Les Paul's have a horizontal grain. (I guess it depends on the wood)

All these high end "Top 10" PRS Customs seem to have horizontal grain

But the older PRS santanas, the Soapbar ii models, have wood with lateral grain and to me it just looks so beautiful. I wish I could post a pic or link to what I'm describing but I cant, being on my cell phone.

All that being said, I may be in the market for such an axe in the near future so please post whatever you can! Be it all one piece or with a top veneer

Obviously I'm talking about guitars with a transparent finish (if that's what you call it) 

Thank You!


----------



## mwcarl

Strictly speaking almost every single guitar has grain that runs vertically. If there is figure, most have figure that goes horizontally (i.e. against the grain). Colorations in the wood often run with the grain. That's why flame figure often is horizontal or at an angle, but not vertical. The grain is vertical on guitars because it makes more efficient use of the wood.

If you're looking for visible vertical grain/visual features, it is common in typical guitar woods such as african mahogany, rosewoods, ebony and walnut.


----------



## Given To Fly

mwcarl said:


> Strictly speaking almost every single guitar has grain that runs vertically.



There is a reason for that. However, I have to switch over to acoustic instruments to explain it. When you are playing a guitar the wood grain should be horizontal, or running East/West if that helps with the visualization. Sound energy travels along the grain of the top wood until it is stopped by the binding, rosette, or bridge. Most of the sound is coming off the top of an acoustic guitar. The Back and Sides are usually made out of a denser wood that reflects the sound out of the sound hole and back to the top. The neck is also rather dense for this same purpose: keeping the sonic energy on the top. So the top is easily the most important part of a guitars tone. Often times they are incredibly thin too. The reason for this is thin wood (millimeters thick) offers virtually no barrier to the guitars frequency range. Sound is radiated off the top but also shot out of the sound hole. And thats why wood grain runs East/West.

I had the opportunity to play an old classical guitar (1912?). It was built in Spain based of a Geramn design.  The workmanship was a little rough but considering when it was made it was to be expected. The guitar had a Spruce top but I can not recall the Back and Sides. If it weigh more than 4 lbs I would not believe it. This easily remains the lightest guitar I have ever played. 

I played a simple chord, Em, and BOOM! This guitar was LOUD! Its light weight offered such little resistance to the entire guitar range that fundamental tones were easily heard which rare. It was one of the best sounding guitars I've ever played. It was also $20,000. One of drawbacks to this guitar was its light weight. At over 100 years old, it would be impossible to regularly perform on it. I think a world tour would destroy it. To preserve the guitar yet still enjoy it, you would need to consistent room environment and use it to record or teach or play for fun! 

Good talk!


----------



## SouthpawGuy

EBMM Axis SS with rosewood top


----------



## guitarfan85

SouthpawGuy said:


> EBMM Axis SS with rosewood top



I had not seen one like that before. Is it yours? How does it play? It looks amazing


----------



## darren

Take a thin piece of wood and bend it perpendicular to the grain. Notice how stiff it is, and how much bending it can take before structural failure. 

Now try the same thing, bending it parallel to the grain. It will break far sooner. 

The reason is that the wood fibres are aligned in the direction the tree grows. That's the stronger of the grain orientations. 

I think the "lateral" grain you're talking about (perpendicular to the strings) is actually the _figuring_ in the wood, which usually runs perpendicular to the wood. 

Guitars are built with the _grain_ stalled to the strings for strength. Put 90 lbs of string tension on a guitar with the grain running perpendicular to the strings, and it'll want to fold itself in half.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I think OP has grain and figuring confused. That EBMM has the grain running the same direction as PRSs and LPs.


----------



## Vede

darren said:


> Take a thin piece of wood and bend it perpendicular to the grain. Notice how stiff it is, and how much bending it can take before structural failure.
> 
> Now try the same thing, bending it parallel to the grain. It will break far sooner.
> 
> The reason is that the wood fibres are aligned in the direction the tree grows. That's the stronger of the grain orientations.
> 
> I think the "lateral" grain you're talking about (perpendicular to the strings) is actually the _figuring_ in the wood, which usually runs perpendicular to the wood.



Exactly. 

guitarfan, look closely at this photo and you'll see that the wood grain (the very thin, dark lines) runs vertically, and it's the figuring (the thicker, wavier lines that you see on those PRS guitars you don't like) that runs horizontally. This is maple, and maple wood tends to have a "curvier" grain than rosewood and mahogany, which is the wood you're seeing on the other two guitars in this thread that you do like. 

So even though it may not look like it, all of the guitars shown in this thread so far have vertical grain, as do 99.99% of all guitars. Do a google search for "mahogany-topped guitar" and "rosewood-topped guitar" and you'll see a ton of exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## SouthpawGuy

guitarfan85 said:


> I had not seen one like that before. Is it yours? How does it play? It looks amazing



Yes, it is mine. It's a Music Man so it plays very well indeed  It sounds thinner and twangier than the humbucker equipped Axis SS


----------



## soliloquy

i had this guitar awhile ago. a crafter SA rosewood topped guitar:





you could always go for an ash top guitar, or alder. their grains are usually running vertical. same thing goes for cedar.


----------



## wiretap




----------



## guitarfan85

Sorry for the confusion people. It shows how very little I know about wood and how/why guitars are built the way they are. Thanks for clarification and thanks for your pic submissions very much!


----------



## Simic

Ebony tops


----------



## mbardu

Walnut:






Swamp Ash:


----------



## guitarfan85

wow those are all beautiful guitars. What kind is that last green one?


----------



## Hbett

guitarfan85 said:


> wow those are all beautiful guitars. What kind is that last green one?


Unless my eyes deceive me, that's a Carvin.


----------



## theo




----------



## mbardu

guitarfan85 said:


> wow those are all beautiful guitars. What kind is that last green one?



Both guitars are carvin DCs 

Among the very nice things with carvin is the multitude of wood choices


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, that green Carvin is amazing. If someone would have told me the specs before it was built I would have thought it would have been ruined, but the green stain makes the walnut look blue. The headstock is the best part of that thing (not visible in these pics).

And OP, if you want a guitar with the grain running the other direction (like, if you want the flamed maple to run 90 degrees to what you see here) you could always have a veneer put on. Having just that wouldn't harm the structural integrity of the guitar.

Edit: Wow, I would have thought someone had flipped the orientation of the grain with a veneer at some point, but I cannot find a single one online. Huh.


----------



## demorior




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Here's my partailly modded Ibanez RG3EXKA1, only thing left is to throw in a set of gold/black DiMarzio Titans.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I'm not sure where this thread is going, but I like the direction it's heading!


----------



## wiretap

Alex Kenivel said:


> I'm not sure where this thread is going, but I like the direction it's heading![/QUOTE]
> 
> I see what you did there!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Really strange these two threads got merged tho...


----------



## revivalmode

Just needs an ebony fretboard instead of rosewood and also different pickups


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Alex Kenivel said:


> Really strange these two threads got merged tho...



All the "show me a guitar that looks ________" threads end up here eventually as it all becomes folks posting pretty guitars.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## littleredguitars2

Simic said:


> Ebony tops



uhhhhh baby


----------



## protest

I'll continue the wood theme:

Neal Moser







Tom Anderson







PRS


----------



## Alex Kenivel

MaxOfMetal said:


> All the "show me a guitar that looks ________" threads end up here eventually as it all becomes folks posting pretty guitars.



you say that like it's a bad thing! Totally understandable


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

protest said:


> I'll continue the wood theme:
> 
> Neal Moser



Good god that is sexy as hell


----------



## littleredguitars2

Odessa Guitars makes some of the coolest, simplest guitars i've seen. 


















Odessa Guitars Odessa Guitars
https://instagram.com/odessaguitars/


----------



## Jujex

shadowlife said:


> Suhr ONE PIECE quilt maple Modern



Lovely, I have a blue quilt top on the way myself, it's a J custom though a bit lighter finish than that, both are absolutely delightful though.


----------



## Jujex

protest said:


> I'll continue the wood theme:
> 
> Neal Moser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me think that I'm halucinating, it could be the angle but it's like chocolate melting on Cappucino, Quite Possibly the most delicious dark would finish I've seen.


----------



## marshamer




----------



## pondman

I just love purple geetars.



purple jem by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wtArfV]

Picturecrashdamage051 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wc6oRK]

DSCN3962 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vwHjTv]

DSCN2302 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mbardu




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

>Purple
>Singlecut
>Hollowbody


----------



## Albi

No longer mine, but damn that was a sexy finish.... Purple Neon Ibanez RG550 LTD


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

RE-First post:
Smells like victory...


----------



## BucketheadRules

I saw the purple thread and was drooling over the pr0n, but I was a bit sad that I couldn't contribute. I searched for a green guitar thread but didn't find one... so here is one. I have three green guitars currently, and have recently sold one. I love them.

Without further ado, here's my main green guitar - a lightly-relic'd Candy Green MJT Strat:





Here's my MIJ Tokai PRS-alike, in a very fetching dark trans green:





And here's my first ever guitar, a Dean Baby ML, which used to be silver but is now green, with black and silver stripes (a la EVH):







And finally, my first ever green guitar - my recently-departed Jackson SLXT (a.k.a. the Green Bastard), resplendent in the utterly obnoxious and wonderful hue that is Kawasabi Green. Now residing with a good friend of mine who's getting much more use from it. You'll note - the same fire-breathing ASL Havoc pickup that would later wind up in the Dean above.






So there you go.

Post your green guitars, folks!


----------



## mbardu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> >Purple
> >Singlecut
> >Hollowbody



You forgot dual-voice/piezo 

Sorry I love that guitar...


----------



## ilyti

I'm purple too!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

This is my LTD EC-1000 with Dimarzio Titans.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

I need to get a more recent pic, but this is my very first Ibby (bought in 1995), and only green guitar at the moment. I've since swapped out the pickups and neck.


----------



## watson503

Here's my Kawasabi SLXT


----------



## Hourglass1117

Full album here: https://imgur.com/a/SUCf2

Now with blackhawks:





EDIT:
And here's a Dargie JP7 I used to own:




Full album here: https://imgur.com/a/y3KHL


----------



## Hourglass1117

Mine:





In college my roommates and I had a little purple party...

Roommate's I got to photograph (rosewood necked):





Another one of the roommate's (also rosewood neck):





And at the same time, the OTHER roommate had this:





And lastly, I would kill to have a PRS built in this color:


----------



## downburst82

AkiraSpectrum said:


> This is my LTD EC-1000 with Dimarzio Titans.



Those have always been one of my favorite guitars in that colour and those are the exact pickups I would put in it. Well done Sir!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

BucketheadRules said:


> [Sparkle Green Strat]


I saw VW Beetle once (oldschool type) that had been repainted similarly, it's a very nice look.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Nothing quite like PRS's burnt maple leaf finish


----------



## pott




----------



## chassless

^ nice! is that a blackwater? edit: doesn't look like one, but i can't really tell...


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

This is a Blade Jazzmaster. I played one once in a musicstore around 1998. It was the last time I saw one irl, and I regret not buying it, but I didn't have $2500 for petty cash. I still don't, but I hope to get my hands on one someday.

It has a floating trem that doesn't really float, if that makes sense. If you break a string it's still in tune. It can be pulled up as far as a routed Floyd. Both pots are push pull for coil split and the pickup config is actually SS-S-SS. I think one of the switches lets you choose the front or rear coils when split.


----------



## pott

chassless said:


> ^ nice! is that a blackwater? edit: doesn't look like one, but i can't really tell...



Waghorn.


----------



## BucketheadRules

This is the most gorgeous of all gorgeous guitars. Seriously, I struggle to think of anything that comes close. Achingly beautiful.






Sparkly blue with a natural back? I'm getting uncomfortable in my trousers.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Although the Gretsch Black Penguin runs it close.


----------



## shadscbr

I absolutely love this guitar 





Shad


----------



## Mr K

Been a while since I've put something up . My Bo Did Caddilac inspired build.
Mahogany hollow , maple cap , 24.625" scale 12" rad , with Powertrons.





















Cheers Mark


----------



## ryanscott6

That Gretsch is beautiful!


----------



## Hourglass1117

Just wanted to share some photos I took recently of these two beauties!


----------



## Vrollin

So this is now my most favourite guitar I have ever owned, not only does it look amazing but it is silky smooth to touch, unfortunately hard to get a hold of which is a shame because I think I would like to replace all my guitars with these now....


----------



## Alberto7

Hourglass1117 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos I took recently of these two beauties!
> *Images*



The color on that Jackson is gorgeous. brb gonna get some root beer.


----------



## Hollowway

shadscbr said:


> I absolutely love this guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shad



What the hell is that?! A myka?


----------



## illimmigrant

Some really awesome and unique pieces here. I'm still loving on the Jackson MM sig in the 6-string variation.


----------



## shadscbr

Hollowway said:


> What the hell is that?! A myka?



Hey Hollowway, it was built for me by Matt Artinger. I feel very lucky he took on this project, it was a new body style he made for me. Brainstorming together on his sketches was an insanely cool experience 

Artinger Custom Guitars - Welcome

I do have GAS for a Myka! 

Shad


----------



## Hollowway

shadscbr said:


> Hey Hollowway, it was built for me by Matt Artinger. I feel very lucky he took on this project, it was a new body style he made for me. Brainstorming together on his sketches was an insanely cool experience
> 
> Artinger Custom Guitars - Welcome
> 
> I do have GAS for a Myka!
> 
> Shad



Yeah, it's beautiful! I have a hollowbody 8 being built by Shad Peters (now I know two people named Shad, haha!) that was sadly delayed when his shop burned down. But it's going to look really cool, too. And yeah, Myka stuff is awesome!


----------



## shadscbr

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it's beautiful! I have a hollowbody 8 being built by Shad Peters (now I know two people named Shad, haha!) that was sadly delayed when his shop burned down. But it's going to look really cool, too. And yeah, Myka stuff is awesome!



I remember your in progress pics, loved the shape. Are you getting the same for your post fire build?

Such a shame about the fire, glad he is still marching on 

Shad


----------



## Alberto7

I am surprised this gorgeous beast hasn't been posted here yet:






NGD thread here



It's probably the most elegant metal machine that I've ever seen.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Angel Vivaldi's RG7:


----------



## IcedCallum

Wenge top, swamp ash body and Wenge, Bubinga and maple 7 piece neck. I love this thing XD


----------



## rokket2005

Here are my Maryland babies


----------



## espdna

ohh nice, i have something similar. 



Crash Dandicoot said:


> Angel Vivaldi's RG7:


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Can I post my own guitar? Yeah, why the hell not...


----------



## TuffyKohler

I was at my local shop, dropping off a guitar on consignment, and came across this interesting beast. I can't remember if it was built around '87, or '97.

Brass, magnesium, aluminum, and composites.


----------



## Alberto7

Wot, magnesium for what??


----------



## TuffyKohler

Alberto7 said:


> Wot, magnesium for what??



No clue... I think the whole back is magnesium. It's crazy thin, not a gram of wood on it. Next time I'm there I'll get the builders name and maybe a few more pics.


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## brett8388

Enselmis said:


> I don't think those are EVH's. Definitely Musicman. Axis to be precise.



You would be 100% incorrect. I don't own a single Axis. Anything that looks like an EVH signature in my collection is an EVH signature guitar. 

I have about 50 of them here now.

An extensive guitar collection featuring Jackson USA, Charvel, Ernie Ball/Music Man, Ernie Ball, Music Man, Ovation,Steinberger, ESP, Kramer, Warmoth, and Gila Monsters


----------



## maliciousteve

Just WOW!

With that many awesome guitars, no one would see me out side for months


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## CaptainD00M

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Angel Vivaldi's RG7:



 the Durex


As IF any shredder is going to need those in his guitar case.


----------



## Bigfan

CaptainD00M said:


> the Durex
> 
> 
> As IF any shredder is going to need those in his guitar case.



Have you SEEN Angel?


----------



## protest

Just picked up a Custom Shop SL2H



















I love the matching logo


----------



## CaptainD00M

Bigfan said:


> Have you SEEN Angel?



Yeah, and  he's not all that man. 

I can appreciate a good-looking man. Tom Hiddelston is a good-looking man. I'd go gay for Tom Hiddelston just because and feel 0.01% weird about it.

I would have to be paid a lot of money, and probably _still_ have to be plied with rohypnol to go there with Angle. Tom i'd do for free _and_ cook breakfast, because I'm good like that


----------



## Ebart

protest said:


> Just picked up a Custom Shop SL2H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the matching logo



Dang! Dat der one schweeeet lookin geetar.


----------



## CykkVii

Selling this beaut for a friend of mine, signed by Paul Gilbert himself during a guitar clinic


----------



## thesockmonster




----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Something about Duesenbergs I can't resist.


----------



## MetalHead40

Got this on order. Can't wait










Here's my current axe


----------



## feraledge

ESP Custom Shop Horizon
Sully 624T


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> ESP Custom Shop Horizon
> Sully 624T



YOUR SULLY IS DONE! CONGRATS! Sorry I missed it if you posted a NGD.


----------



## DaniJem

I like this:


----------



## pondman

^ Likey


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

PRS PRIVATE STOCK PS 6062

Stainless Steel frets on this one too!!


----------



## Spicypickles

......I don't know how to feel about that one.


----------



## sonofabias

My Ken Smith Custom BT 6 string . One of a kind , Ken doesn't make guitars . Azimov is 30 years of age as of this Feb. The straightest neck I've ever played .


----------



## FourT6and2




----------



## maliciousteve

Got a thing for the PMC right now






I had a little tinker on this last weekend. The neck is just amazing. A lot of cash though.


----------



## Alberto7

Oh lawd, that swirled JEM is making my sweet tooth tingle.


----------



## Aso




----------



## pahulkster

Wow! What are those?


----------



## Aso

pahulkster said:


> Wow! What are those?



Custom shop Jackson King Vs


----------



## pott




----------



## Backsnack

FourT6and2 said:


>


OMG, the (burl?) tops on those ...


----------



## gunshow86de

With that gold hardware tho...................


----------



## USMarine75

gunshow86de said:


> With that gold hardware tho...................



What this be?


----------



## gunshow86de

*Modern Les Paul Axcess Custom Rhino *

Music Zoo sent out an email with the June custom shop 'limited runs.'

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/gibson-custom-shop-2017-limited-runs-release-3

The flamed top LPC's are nice too.....


----------



## r33per

Ibanez JS10th #498

It's been well played these past 17 years, so it shows on the body. I still think she's gorgeous


----------



## Alberto7

I miss this thread.

This may be my favorite guitar I have seen in a very long time. In fact, everything I've seen these people craft is exquisite. Their Instagram is filled with some serious guitar porn. They have a pretty charming IG. I've only ever seen them there, and never mentioned here in SSO. They go by the name Jersey Girl Homemade guitars (JGHG). I believe it's two people taking care of the design, woodworking, and finishing, and someone else in charge of electronics. They also have a guy that makes all their own straps.


























The inlay and purfling work kill me. Not to mention the pickup covers and floating tailpiece. Insane attention to detail everywhere.

It's just really, really neat work, and I love it.


----------



## cip 123

Saw this and figured you guys would love this full abalone fretboard


----------



## NickS

I think they missed out a little on that one. The volume and tone knobs could be abalone, the tuner heads, the fine tuner knobs, the pickup switch tip....


----------



## odibrom

That guitar deserved better pictures... One needs to see the abalone details...


----------



## pondman

JS Crystal Planet.
Took me years to find one of these , I'll never let it go.



CrystalPlanet002-1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## narad

pondman said:


> JS Crystal Planet.
> Took me years to find one of these , I'll never let it go.



One of the few guitars I think I could still justify owning if I had your building skills!


----------



## odibrom

@pondman please, please let me be in your testament as a receiver of a portion of your guitars... 10% of them but I get to be the first to choose...

I promise I'll baby them...


----------



## Sogradde

pondman said:


> JS Crystal Planet.
> Took me years to find one of these , I'll never let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> CrystalPlanet002-1 by


The one guitar you probably can't make yourself... right?


----------



## Deadpool_25

gunshow86de said:


> With that gold hardware tho...................



Want!


----------



## pondman

Sogradde said:


> The one guitar you probably can't make yourself... right?



I could but wouldn't want to.


----------



## Wolfos

pondman said:


> I could but wouldn't want to.



Does it weigh 600lbs?


----------



## Leviathus

Tryin' to keep it on point with the Pointbanez's.


----------



## Ludgate

Perpetual GAS turned into reality!


----------



## narad

Ludgate said:


> Perpetual GAS turned into reality!



Nice! I've been waiting for the right one of those for a while. Really liked this floyd one Hydra was selling a couple years ago but I had just committed to some custom builds :-/


----------



## Ludgate

narad said:


> Nice! I've been waiting for the right one of those for a while. Really liked this floyd one Hydra was selling a couple years ago but I had just committed to some custom builds :-/



I thought I had settled on one but it turned out to be a pretty sour experience with one of the larger musical instrument stores in Japan. This one popped up locally so I had to jump on it. Living up to expectations so far, I must say!


----------



## Ludgate

I think this one belongs here as well... Burnt, like the surface of the Sun.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's a couple of project guitars that I've painted myself. I'm still working on putting the electronics back together and they should be killer guitars to play once completed.







;>)/


----------



## Headache

Number 9 of 19 Dean Blue Water V. SH-6 bridge and `59 neck Custom nut. Mahogany and Ebony.


----------



## NateFalcon

GNG guitars builds some impressive stuff, I totally dig the shape too


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

More pics of this beauty:
https://reverb.com/item/13851443-paul-reed-smith-private-stock-fanned-fret-6-string-spalted-maple


----------



## Yash94

Here's my Jackson KV1 King V


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Can't find a lot of info on this guitar, but it was apparently made by Mayones (it's called the Flame), and is a baritone...I dig it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AkiraSpectrum said:


> More pics of this beauty:
> https://reverb.com/item/13851443-paul-reed-smith-private-stock-fanned-fret-6-string-spalted-maple



I really want PRS to do a "normal" fanned model. Like just a CU24 or *gasp* an SC. 

These super over-the-top exhibition PS ones are cool, but nothing is speaking to me.


----------



## Curt

gunshow86de said:


> With that gold hardware tho...................



Volutes and heel carves on a Gibson? And it's an actually super rad finish that isn't just a take on a vintage burst or black or white... What reality am I in? You know what, I don't care. I like it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Curt said:


> Volutes and heel carves on a Gibson? And it's an actually super rad finish that isn't just a take on a vintage burst or black or white... What reality am I in? You know what, I don't care. I like it.



They've offered both volutes and carved heels for years. Same with finishes, they'll do pretty much anything. 

Folks forget that Gibson does a bunch of spot and store runs with features like this, not to mention they'll build you whatever you want through the Custom Shop. 

Pricing wise, you'd be surprised how "cheap" it is relative to what the "production" Gibson Custom Shop stuff comes in at. If you're already considering dropping LPC money, might as well spend a bit more and get exactly what you want.


----------



## Curt

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've offered both volutes and carved heels for years. Same with finishes, they'll do pretty much anything.
> 
> Folks forget that Gibson does a bunch of spot and store runs with features like this, not to mention they'll build you whatever you want through the Custom Shop.
> 
> Pricing wise, you'd be surprised how "cheap" it is relative to what the "production" Gibson Custom Shop stuff comes in at. If you're already considering dropping LPC money, might as well spend a bit more and get exactly what you want.


To be fair, I've not had Gibson LPC money in a long time, this is the first I've seen of volutes on gibsons, specifically this type of volute. And I stopped paying attention to Gibson for the past 10 years because prices kept rising and my income simply hasn't.


----------



## NateFalcon

I had an ‘83 Norlin era Les Paul with a volute...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Fark me:


----------



## Hussain Al Saleh

Amazing. Thanks for the collection.


----------



## Bear R.

1.) 2013 Ibanez Prestige RG3520 (just got this one)









2.) 2010 Gibson 55 hot mod Les Paul std.





​


----------



## BlackSG91

Bear R. said:


> 1.) 2013 Ibanez Prestige RG3520 (just got this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) 2010 Gibson 55 hot mod Les Paul std.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I really dig your black Ibanez. What vibrato unit is on it? The Edge II or III, etc.?


;>)/


----------



## Bear R.

Hey BlackSG, Thanks man..it's the edge zero II I believe..Great tremblo...once you get it set up right it stays in tune really well..i'll post more pics when I get a chance..

But hey man, good to see ya, it's been along time..


----------



## BlackSG91

Bear R. said:


> Hey BlackSG, Thanks man..it's the edge zero II I believe..Great tremblo...once you get it set up right it stays in tune really well..i'll post more pics when I get a chance..
> 
> But hey man, good to see ya, it's been along time..



Thanks for the info. I think I heard also the edge zero II is better than the III which they muffed up. It's good to see you on here me friend. Are you still on MF? Say hi to Crossroads for me and tell him I quit drinking for over a year now.


;>)/


----------



## Bear R.

Good to see you too buddy..Crossroads was a cool dude..a Fender guy if I remember right..but hey man, I gotta get some pics of this Ibby..it really turned out nice..Great Tone and the action on this thing is incredible..You be cool man and we'll see you here ..


----------



## TedintheShed

My PRS Wood Library.


----------



## Deep Blue

NateFalcon said:


> GNG guitars builds some impressive stuff, I totally dig the shape too
> View attachment 62625
> View attachment 62626
> View attachment 62627
> View attachment 62628
> View attachment 62629
> View attachment 62630
> View attachment 62631


I almost never care for these sort of heavily modified superstrat shapes but I really like these! Beautiful.


----------



## belleswell

JS Y2K Crystal Planet


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

TedintheShed said:


> My PRS Wood Library.
> View attachment 69403


That’s a neat looking guitar, amazing.


----------



## belleswell




----------



## Hourglass1117

TedintheShed said:


> My PRS Wood Library.



Yes. Just yes.


----------



## Bear R.

Wow..These are some gorgeous guitars here you guys..Some of the Best I've ever seen..!!!..

Hey belleswell, I'm really diggin' that JS ibby with the snakes on it..Incredible colors on that thing...love the matte finish too..Very Nice...!!!!..


----------



## belleswell

Bear R. said:


> Wow..These are some gorgeous guitars here you guys..Some of the Best I've ever seen..!!!..
> 
> Hey belleswell, I'm really diggin' that JS ibby with the snakes on it..Incredible colors on that thing...love the matte finish too..Very Nice...!!!!..



Thanks. Here is the rest of the story on the Snake replica which is basically a JS 1000.

It's a replica of a one of a kind that Joe has that was made by one of his friends. This
replica was done by BC Guitars. Beyond Custom Guitars. Shadoe Mckee was the artist. She does very
good work. It's a JS 1000 they did this replica with.

They have many replicas of guitars with artwork, including the Donnies, Rain Forests, and other
Satriani models. This Snake replica was the most expensive of all of them. I was told that it
takes over a month to do with all of the colors involved. That is why the price was so high on it.
The price for having them paint one for me, with me supplying the guitar, back in '05 was 2k.
Their price to paint a Donnie replica, again with me supplying the guitar, was $400 by comparison.

On occasion BC Guitars used to have auctions on Feebay to showcase these guitars with artwork.
Even though the winning bid would usually be less than the cost to have one painted by them, I'm sure
it generated business for them.

In '05 I saw this guitar come up on the bay from them and it had no reserve. In the closing seconds, I went
as high as 2k, but another wanted it more, and won it in the closing seconds for about $2500. Oh well,
it wasn't meant to be.

Imagine my surprise a year later when I saw the same guitar come up for sale on the bay from the guy
I had lost out to a year earlier. (This was back in the days on Feebay when you could see the user names
of those bidding, including the winner.)

The guy had told me he was about to do his third tour of duty in Iraq and he had lost all of his
desire to play music because of the war. Quite sad. He was selling all of his guitars.
He should have put a reserve on it when he auctioned it off, as I won it for $1625. He took almost
a $900 loss over what he had paid.

At the time I won this on the bay, BC Guitars had raised their paint job on this model to 2.5k. I
could not justify paying 2k, let alone 2.5k for it, so when I won it for $1625, I felt like I got a great
price considering I would have to supply the $1500 guitar ( A JS 1000 cost at the time) plus a $2500
paint job. Way too much money to spend in my opinion for a JS 1000 with a pretty paint job.

Out of 36 guitars in my collection, this one gets the most interest, although the one everyone wants to touch when they see it is the Chomeboy.

J

Backside


----------



## Bear R.

Oh wow..What a story..that is amazing..Congrats on getting a killer deal too..I knew.there was something up with that one..Very cool man..thanks for sharing that history too..


----------



## Ascension

My Washburn USA Customs from the mid 1990's. All Drop Quilt tops and hand built in Chicago while Grover Jackson was running that shop.


----------



## Ascension

My main players are the 3 Carvin Kiesels though.


----------



## georg_f

My Rek/Warmoth homemade hollow Tele, which is finally done:





Took me forever to get the pickguard right.

Build video is on my YT channel (link is in my signature)


----------



## 77zark77

Twelve in a row, glad they're now well exposed


----------



## Mr K

Been a while for me, latest build 24" scale hollow with gold foils
Blackwood top, New Guinea Rosewood body, NGR and Wenge neck






















Cheers Mark


----------



## nightlight

This is my Mayones Regius Core 7. Quite a unique guitar, beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Yvette Young's new Talman. Looks AWESOME!

"I could not be more elated with how this turned out Ibanez Guitars thank you for letting me paint my very own talman tele  also thank you#seymourduncanpickups for the alnico 2 tele set#guitarart #yypainted #paintedguitar #talman #tele"


https://www.facebook.com/yveyoung/photos/a.696045563782266/2294060350647438/?type=3&theater


----------



## ricky bobby

Have an obsession with denim/slate guitars.


----------



## jwguitar

nightlight said:


> This is my Mayones Regius Core 7. Quite a unique guitar, beautiful piece of wood.



That guitar is a beauty. I like how white looks when the ash grain comes through. I have an Aria Pro II PE-LUX that has a opaque white gloss coat over an ash body. It one of the nicest looking guitars that I own IMO.


----------



## Leviathus

Just moved into a new place, no guitar stand required.


----------



## Eldprov

Close-up of my PRS Artist V


----------



## soliloquy

i'd love the S2 without the pickguard and either no inlays, or bird inlays. currently it just looks 'off' to me


----------



## Samark

It will be mine.


----------



## narad

This is pretty cool. Inlay ruined it for me:






"History" brand:
https://item.fril.jp/d5253e02e9789865934a87ae7a9a2960


----------



## Samark

Laughable how good this is! Almost looks too good to be true


----------



## cip 123

Samark said:


> Too good to be true


Never played one, but just by looking at the quality and attention to detail on these things, I'd say Rusti is one of the best builders today. They look so meticulously crafted and well designed.


----------



## spudmunkey

Is that...a ziricote neck?


----------



## Samark

spudmunkey said:


> Is that...a ziricote neck?


Sure is. It's owned by an ss.org member too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cip 123 said:


> Never played one, but just by looking at the quality and attention to detail on these things, I'd say Rusti is one of the best builders today. They look so meticulously crafted and well designed.


I've heard nothing but good things about his builds. If I was in the market for another superstrat type guitar, he'd be the first person I call.


----------



## Samark

Probably the best example of a trans white finish I can find. Well photographed too @HighGain510


----------



## ElRay

What is this one:


soliloquy said:


>


----------



## Samark




----------



## narad

Samark said:


> View attachment 81242
> View attachment 81243
> View attachment 81244
> View attachment 81245



Whoa, what's top? Going to turn out to be a Skervesen?


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> Whoa, what's top? Going to turn out to be a Skervesen?



Definitely not a Skervesen! Nicholas Guitars
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Nicholasguitars/photos/


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Definitely not a Skervesen! Nicholas Guitars
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/Nicholasguitars/photos/



I don't like his eye for design but his woods and finishes are really nice:


----------



## Furtive Glance

Dare I bump the old thread for this Dragon's Breath PRS? Yee, I say.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Furtive Glance said:


> Dare I bump the old thread for this Dragon's Breath PRS? Yee, I say.
> View attachment 91972
> View attachment 91973


gotttdamn, I love most of their dragon's breath finishes but that one takes the cake. That is just painfully pretty


----------



## Furtive Glance

It looks as if it's hewn out of amethyst.


----------



## mbardu

I'm sure some of those inlays cost more than some guitars.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## H I G H W I N D

Furtive Glance said:


> Dare I bump the old thread for this Dragon's Breath PRS? Yee, I say.
> View attachment 91972
> View attachment 91973



Worth the bump.


----------



## narad

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



How much of this is photoshop? I love the body paint work.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

narad said:


> How much of this is photoshop? I love the body paint work.


It's for sale on Chrondo's website so I doubt a lot of it is


----------



## pahulkster

Both of those look like something you would find in Skyrim


----------



## narad

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's for sale on Chrondo's website so I doubt a lot of it is



With an expected release date of Jan 2022, I think it's just a mockup. Hope they can pull it off though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

narad said:


> With an expected release date of Jan 2022, I think it's just a mockup. Hope they can pull it off though.


It's ESP..if they can't do it then no one can.


----------



## pahulkster

That PRS might be the nicest guitar I've ever seen. Still for sale but that Private Stock price is just another world.


----------



## AdenM

Matching headstock on the PRS is a nice touch I don't see as often... filing that one away for if PS ever becomes an option.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## John




----------



## BMFan30

77zark77 said:


> Twelve in a row, glad they're now well exposed


I just had a seizure after looking at this & the paramedics cut my favorite Belphegor shirt in half thanks to you!


----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Why do BC rich guitars always have so many switches?


----------



## Blytheryn

soul_lip_mike said:


> Why do BC rich guitars always have so many switches?



I think it’s for coil splitting and phase shit.


----------



## manu80

You can even split the pickup in quarter with all that !!!


----------



## odibrom

Blytheryn said:


> I think it’s for coil splitting and phase shit.



There is no phase shifting in active pickups. Those switches can either be for coil splitting ONLY IF the pickups allow and/or boosts, fixed EQs shifts and eventually a 9V/18V switch...? only the owner will tell...


----------



## Blytheryn

odibrom said:


> There is no phase shifting in active pickups. Those switches can either be for coil splitting ONLY IF the pickups allow and/or boosts, fixed EQs shifts and eventually a 9V/18V switch...? only the owner will tell...




From what I can gather the old pickups were removed from the guitar (it’s a 1986 CS) and the new EMG’s were dropped in, so I doubt the switches do jack shit now, but that’s what they’re supposed to do. I think.


----------

